#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<xivulon> hi, are you aware of any bug report re wubi-cdboot I should look into?
<evand> so if I understand #ubuntu-devel correctly, we cannot get any more changes in for Gutsy?
<evand> ah, my fault for not reading ubuntu-devel@l.u.c, nevermind
<xivulon> what is the single-click-install spec?
<evand> xivulon: link?
<xivulon> It's scheduled @ UDS on the 2nd of Nov 11:00
<evand> ohh, I imagine that's single click deb installs
<evand> from the web
<xivulon> I guess that has to do more with packages than with the Ubuntu installer
<evand> right
<evand> scary stuff
<xivulon> Shall I add a new blueprint for wubi?
<xivulon> Or resume the old one?
<evand> you should be able to just propose the old one for uds-boston-2007
<xivulon> I'll do so
<xivulon> Is it possible to have the meeting on the 31st or after? I am not available on the 29-30
<xivulon> done
<evand> xivulon: you'd have to take that up with cjwatson, keybuk, or mdz as they manage the schedule.
<cjwatson> xivulon: register yourself with the proper dates in launchpad and make yourself required for the spec, and the scheduler will deal with that automatically
<evand> (in addition to dendrobates and jono, but they're completely different teams)
<evand> cjwatson: it's too late for a new ubiquity, correct?
<cjwatson> evand: -> #ubuntu-release
<cjwatson> evand: at this point it would need to be a branch from 1.6.6; the stuff in 1.6.7 at the moment isn't appropriate for a last-minute upload IMO
<evand> OK, that will leave the going back to m-a page bug and unmount /mnt/migrationassistant bugs in place, but those probably are not show stoppers.
<evand> Or are you suggesting I branch 1.6.6?
<evand> or should I be bringing all of this up in -release
<evand> cjwatson: bug 151126 and bug 135149 are the relevant bugs.
<xivulon> cjwatson: should already be registered for UDS, and am already maked as required for the spec, so hopefull all should be dandy
<cjwatson> evand: you should bring it up on -release, explaining the relevant bugs; if a fix is needed, you should branch 1.6.6 and commit the changes there
<cjwatson> 151126 doesn't really seem release-critical to me
<evand> ok
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r68 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.5.4
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r69 migration-assistant/ma-script-utils: Initialize unmount_previously_run for each call to unmount_os.
<cjwatson> evand: could you push the 1.6.7 branch somewhere please? (pref. called "gutsy" or something, I have another release to make from it)
<evand> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> also preferably to ~ubuntu-installer :)
<evand> argh, do I need to ping someone to delete a lock (I canceled a push part of the way through)?
<cjwatson> bzr break-lock
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work, paste the error and I'll walk you through deleting it manually
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> hrm, it doesn't usually take anywhere near this long
<evand> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/gutsy
<evand> cjwatson: ^
* cjwatson pulls that the quick way
<cjwatson> (branch locally from the point where it branched from trunk, pull, bind, rm .bzr/branch/parent)
<evand> neat
<evand> I'll have to remember that trick
<cjwatson> if you can give two bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/ URLs to bzr branch, you might be able to use a similar trick to push
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2349 gutsy/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.6.8
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2350 gutsy/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/install.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Fix non-x86 installation: initialise automatic_mode even if we aren't
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  using grub-installer.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2351 gutsy/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.6.8
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2351 ubiquity/ (6 files in 5 dirs): merge from gutsy branch
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-16
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2174 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs): merge with trunk
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2175 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): set default mythtv theme to be mythbuntu custom theme
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2176 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): add back in mvo's patch to mythbuntu branch since it was accidently reverted with the last merge
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2177 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): correct a few typos preventing xmltv from installing
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2178 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-setup): launch mythtv-setup.real in a terminal window to allow xmltv to be used
<subha> hi all,can anybody tell me, during net-installation time,if i dont mention one step (for eg. time zone selection) in preseed file then will d-i ask the user or it simply ignore that step ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r378 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.24
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r379 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Fix "Step 1 of 4" counter advancement (part of LP #153139, #153336).
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/152737 is quite odd.  They're missing debconf-communicate in target, but it wasn't an ENOSPC
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r380 ppa/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): change version to 1.24~ppa1 for my PPA
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
(CIA-18/#ubuntu-installer) oem-config: cjwatson * r381 ppa/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.24~ppa1
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-17
<mathiaz> Hi. In the minimal iso install, is it possible to put a preseed file on the minimal iso ?
<cjwatson> mathiaz: yes, but it's fiddly; wouldn't it be easier to fetch it from the network?
<cjwatson> BTW, "minimal iso" isn't a good description. Do you mean "netboot mini.iso"?
<mathiaz> cjwatson: yes - I refered to netboot.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: it's another option. I was just wondering if that could be possible.
<cjwatson> you can do it and then use file=/cdrom/path/to/file, sure
<mathiaz> cjwatson: I'm already using fuseiso to setup a preseed on the ubuntu-server cd for automatic installation.
<cjwatson> just if you're netbooting it's normally less hassle just to put it on the network and use url=
<cjwatson> (that's what I do)
<mathiaz> cjwatson: I was wondering I could do the same with the netboot min.iso
<cjwatson> oh, let me just double-check that file-preseed is available there
<cjwatson> mathiaz: ah, no, sorry, you can't do it in the usual way. The netboot installation method doesn't actually mount the CD from Linux at any point
<cjwatson> mathiaz: you can, however, unpack the initrd and add /preseed.cfg to it, then repack it
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok. Thanks.
<cjwatson> '(cd /path/to/unpacked/initrd && find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc) | gzip -9 > /path/to/new/initrd.gz' does the repacking
<cjwatson> any file called /preseed.cfg in the initrd will automatically be read as a preseed file
<mathiaz> cjwatson: It may be interesting to add cd mounting in the netboot mini.iso also.
<cjwatson> not a good idea IMO, netboot is used by people who have trouble mounting CDs
<cjwatson> (among others)
<cjwatson> I don't want to complicate the netboot path for the very rare cases where mounting the CD is useful
<mathiaz> cjwatson: good point. But they're able to boot from their cd drive
<cjwatson> that's not the same as Linux being able to read from it, though
<cjwatson> I have a lot of bugs that say that
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: so if you fetch the seed from the network, you need to specify on the command line every time ?
<mathiaz> cjwatson: or do you modify the isolinux.cfg on the mini.iso so that it fetches from the preseed from the network ?
<cjwatson> the former for testing, the latter in production
<cjwatson> the only reasons anyone uses netboot mini.iso seriously anyway are (a) testing (b) Linux can't cope with their CD drive ;-)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-18
<newnick> I see it's out! Congratulations to all!
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2354 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Create /spu mount point on powerpc Cell installations.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2355 ubiquity/debian/changelog: more usual bug-closing syntax
<jcorgan> Is there documentation on how to make a custom live CD with a different mix of packages?
<jcorgan> Actually, I don't even need the installer part, just want to boot into Ubuntu desktop, but have my own deb files and other things already in the file system
<cjwatson> jcorgan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<evand> jcorgan: There's also reconstructor (http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php), but tbh, I've never tried it.
<jcorgan> cjwatson: thanks.  I had already found that page via Google but for some bizarre reason it was blank (like a brand new Wiki page).  Yet I just went there again by typing the URL you gave and I saw the page...
<jcorgan> evand: looks like aperantis has more capabilility than I really need, but I may change my mind once I've read the above wiki page
<jcorgan> thanks
<evand> anytime
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-19
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2179 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-services): fix typo in mysql-server
<twb> cjwatson: hale.
<cjwatson> dia duit
<twb> So I'm using just the kernel & initrd to do the unattended network install -- rather than using casper over nfs and the live installer.
<twb> Does the simple d-i installer support GTK, like Etch?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I spent quite a bit of energy on that, but eventually decided to go the ubiquity path instead
<cjwatson> I think GTK d-i needs a lot more effort put into plugins before it's sufficiently usable
<cjwatson> but for unattended installs it doesn't really seem like a big deal
<twb> On Ubuntu, or generally?
<twb> Yeah, I was more curious than anything.
<cjwatson> well, generally, but obviously Debian can do what it likes :-)
<cjwatson> the partitioner is the main problem
<twb> What's wrong with it?  It seemed fine to- ah.
<cjwatson> it's pretty much just a straight conversion of the newt installer
<cjwatson> the only win seems to be that you get to use the mouse
<twb> I think that's a corrollary of trying to smush the partitioner into the UI-agnostic infrastructure
<cjwatson> only because nobody's written plugins :)
<cjwatson> cdebconf plugins let you make things UI-aware
<twb> Interesting.
<cjwatson> but it's hard work to do for the partitioner
<twb> I get the impression that people have had trouble with the Ubuntu live partitioner, though, too.  Under Feisty.
<cjwatson> and the infrastructure for cdebconf plugins is unfortunately not quite finished (libd-i needs work)
<cjwatson> sure, ours is far from perfect either, I acknowledge
<cjwatson> don't get me wrong, I'm not doing a "rah rah Ubuntu rocks Debian sucks" kind of thing
<twb> No worries.
<twb> It's clear to me you're level-headed about it.
<cjwatson> partitioning UI is hard; even the dedicated implementations (gparted, qtparted) have major flaws
<cjwatson> I don't think anyone's done it right on Linux yet
<cjwatson> at least not in a graphical way; the text-only ones are pretty good within that medium
<twb> Especially if you introduce multiple label types, LVM, md, and trying to maybe not blow away existing partitions.
<cjwatson> right. we have a design we're working towards that should accommodate LVM and md, but (again, spot the theme) it's hard work
<twb> Just "blow it away and do something sensible" is working fine.
<cjwatson> and the flaws will probably only become apparent once it's in place
<cjwatson> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitionerRewrite)
<twb> What I'm keen on is for the whole metainit/upstart-sysv-compat stuff to clear up so we can actually have daemons using upstart properly
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm no expert on that though
<twb> I did some work on thttpd recently and it's distressing how bad the init.d scripts are, because they're currently written by people who aren't experts on init, but rather experts on <whatever daemon>
<cjwatson> twb: so from your comments in /msg earlier I gathered that there was some problem with putting the keymap stuff on the kernel command line?
<cjwatson> are you running over the length limit?
<twb> cjwatson: no, it's just inelegant
<cjwatson> if you're prepared to modify the initrd, you can use a /preseed.cfg file in there for the stuff that comes before bringing up the network
<cjwatson> or, as I say, kickstart works around it by bringing the network up early before fetching the preseed file
<cjwatson> er, before fetching the kickstart file
<twb> cjwatson: I was already wondering about that so I won't have to run an HTTP daemon
<twb> Using file= that is
<cjwatson> you can preseed everything in /preseed.cfg if you like, that's valid enough
<cjwatson> file= doesn't come right at the start
<cjwatson> it comes after keymap handling too
<twb> Hmm, so without arguments it will use /preseed.cfg?
<cjwatson> file= is basically for CD installs when you want to do file=/cdrom/...
<twb> Oh, I see.
<cjwatson> or to fetch stuff off the hard disk
<cjwatson> (but nevertheless after hardware detection runs)
<cjwatson> yes, /preseed.cfg in the initrd is used unconditionally - any file= or url= arguments supplement it
<twb> If it uses /preseed.cfg from the initrd without being told, can I tell it NOT to do that -- for the odd occasion when I want to cancel out preseeding and do a fully manual install
<twb> ...or would I have to have a separate initrd?
<cjwatson> you'd have to use a separate initrd
<twb> OK.
<cjwatson> interesting thought though, maybe a wishlist on the preseed package
<twb> An example would be that all my systems would be seeded with TZ=Australia/Melbourne, unless we're building a box to ship out to a large customer.
<twb> Although normally I guess we'd make them a new netboot entry with different initrd/seed anyway.
<cjwatson> timezone's handled much later, of course, so you could do that with URL preseeding or similar if you wanted
<twb> Good point -- I could have the preseed in the initrd ONLY set up the keyboard and suchlike, and then do the rest via HTTP
<cjwatson> right
<Nyct> hello there
<Nyct> anyone free to give me some advice on installing Ubuntu - first time user here
<xivulon> cjwatson, loopinstallation requires to override a few files in the target system (init.d scripts, initramfs-tools, and update-grub), what is a good way to do that?
<xivulon> I'd guess that the patched packages should hit the gutsy repo and I'd only need to override the packages inside the ISO. Is that ok?
<xivulon> I still need to go over the patches and clean them up by the way (probably this w/e).
<cjwatson> xivulon: gutsy isn't going to change now
<xivulon> cjwatson, what do you suggest?
<xivulon> I mean overriding the files is ugly but easy, the issue is of course when people upgrade such packages.
<cjwatson> xivulon: for init.d scripts and initramfs-tools, write them as separate scripts rather than changing existing ones; that should be possible for the most part
<cjwatson> xivulon: what needs to be changed in update-grub?
<xivulon> Hmm umountfs must skip /host (and /boot) whenever umounting /host will cause / to jump...
<xivulon> Not sure I can do that in a separate script
<xivulon> So basically if umounting mountpoint X you unmount device Y which also host root, then you have to skip
<xivulon> As for update-grub kopt is not set correctly in the case of a loop installation
<xivulon> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/gutsy/annotate/ago%40nb-ago-20071019072229-l4szhanyv3n0erks?file_id=updategrub-20071009210021-2g4lnkrfrydx012e-3
<xivulon> Then of course you need to take care of /host & co in umountroot
<xivulon> But that can be done in a separate script
<cjwatson> OK, I'm just telling you what the constraints are. It is not possible to change gutsy for things other than major regressions, security problems, or data loss bugs.
<cjwatson> so that's what you need to work around in order to support gutsy
<xivulon> cjwatson, what we used to do before, was to have an init.d script that would patch subsequent init.d scripts. That will work, but it's not the most elegant solution.
<xivulon> dpkg-divert will be used for update-grub
<xivulon> The plan is to use dpkg-divert for init.d/update-gurb/initramfs-tools within lupin-support, and override the ISO to provide an updated lupin-support.deb. Any issue with that?
<cjwatson> you can't use dpkg-divert for anything in /etc
<xivulon> I thought it was too easy
<cjwatson> it doesn't work at all for configuration files (not shipped in .debs), and it breaks in corner cases for conffiles (shipped in .debs)
<cjwatson> dpkg-divert is probably reasonable for the rest of it
<xivulon> For init.d I can use an early start/stop script to override umountfs
<xivulon> Okthat's all I needed to know, thx
<xivulon> cjwatson, I really think that /sbin/mount.ntfs should be skept within sendsigs.
<xivulon> users that have ntfs(-3g) mounted and reboot, will end up with the ntfs killed by sendsigs as opposed of being unmounted
<xivulon> this is not a lupin only featrue, and can result in data loss/fs corruption
<xivulon> now reading your comment in #151580
<cjwatson> please make this sort of comment in bug reports rather than by IRC
<cjwatson> I find it very difficult to keep track of bugs raised on IRC and would prefer people not to do it
<xivulon> Sure, I had missed your previous comment. I think you have a good point
<cjwatson> and shifting between bug reports and IRC when the issue isn't immediately resolvable makes it extremely difficult to look back later and see why something was done
<joshk> evand: hey
<joshk> is there a way to get proof that the ubuntu boot procedure did or didn't successfully fetch the preseed file?
<evand> joshk: I *think* it writes stdout/stderr to /var/log/casper.log
<joshk> ah, darn. network is unreachable
<joshk> DHCP being weird, i guess
<joshk> that kinda sucks, though.
<evand> what do you mean?
<joshk> reconciling syslog and capser.log, network was available 13 seconds later
<evand> hrm, I could move that further down in the chain of events.
<evand> cjwatson: ^-- thoughts?
<joshk> don't you have all sorts of dbus noise to figure out whether dhcp client has gotten a lease yet?
<evand> hrm, indeed.  I'll toy around with that later.
<evand> But first I need to head to the bank.
<joshk> money's important.
<evand> 'tis indeed :)
<joshk> is there a way to tell preseed to mount an arbitrary device for preseeding?
<joshk> say, /dev/cdrom1
<joshk> alternatively, a way to specify an arbitrary command on the command line
<joshk> (isolinux command line)
<joshk> is there like a ubiquity/really_early_command that runs before preseeding that i can sepcify maybe?
<joshk> *specify
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-20
<joshk> evand: i'm gonna shoot you an email. FYI, what i'm doing is for VMware integration
<joshk> we want to be able to install Ubuntu as soon as somebody puts in a CD
<joshk> asking a minimal number of questions in the VMware UI and generating preseed file and using it
<joshk> we already have this support for RH
<cjwatson> joshk: I think you'll need to put preseed/early_command in the preseed file you give with file=, not put it on the command line
<cjwatson> if you do that it should work and you'll have no spacing problems
<cjwatson> casper doesn't parse early_command from the command line
<joshk> surprisingly, it tries to, somehow
<joshk> i just tried it with a gutsy desktop ISO
<cjwatson> reply="$(echo "GET preseed/early_command" | chroot /root debconf-communicate -fnoninteractive casper)"
<cjwatson> is the code ...
<joshk> ah
<cjwatson> and before that it does chroot /root debconf-set-selections < "/root$location"
<cjwatson> it might be trying to do something, but I'm pretty sure it's not the right thing
<joshk> so back to the first question. I have my preseed file on /dev/cdrom1, is it possible to point preseed there?
<joshk> there are reasons behind why I can't remaster the entire ISO and just put the preseed file on there
<cjwatson> urr. I have to admit I'm not sure offhand. you'd need to persuade casper to mount it somewhere - maybe by faking it being a device used for persistency?
<cjwatson> casper/scripts/casper would be the thing to read
<joshk> hm
<cjwatson> please file a bug on casper to make this either (a) easier or (b) more documented or (c) both
<joshk> okay
<joshk> oh my god
<joshk> you're right
<joshk> this could work
<joshk> that's really, really gross.
 * joshk masters an ISO with -V casper-rw despite the fact that it most definitely is not rw
<joshk> wow, that didn't work..
<joshk> oh man.
<joshk> cjwatson: i'll file that bug soonish, thanks for your help so far
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-21
<rastersoft> Hi all
<rastersoft> I found a bug in the Ubuntu installer, but I'm not sure if I have to report it here or in #ubuntu-bugs
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2180 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers): fail gracefully if fglrx install fails
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2181 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): add apt cdrom to target system before doing install_extras
<superm1> this last commit that i added is currently only active for the mythbuntu frontend, but it might be a good idea for either.  this then allows the cd to be used after install to install any locally cached packages
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: d-i/console-setup has code that generates /etc/default/console-setup, and xorg uses that. Debian however doesn't, so are you planning on pushing those changes into Debian? It was ack'ed to commit the bit for xserver-xorg.postinst.in, so it's there already waiting
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-13
<persia> StevenK, evand: The changes for lpia == i686 are in ubiquity, and they are for a dependency on grub : no relation to grub-installer.  They will be included in the upload (already in trunk)
<StevenK> Ah, kay
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2892 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/summary.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: If ubiquity is installing from a disk, such as a USB drive, then default
<CIA-52> ubiquity: to writing grub to the disk that /boot or / is to be written to, as (hd0)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: will most likely be the installation medium (LP: #282037).
<StevenK> evand \o/
 * evand still has a bad feeling in his stomach over the problem not having a correct solution.
<evand> but as Colin notes, this appears to be the best option of the bunch.
<StevenK> Dear Q1. Download language packs quicker. kthxbye
<evand> haha
<evand> Dear Q1, appear on my desk.  kthxbi.
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> Will a photo help? :_)
<evand> haha, probably not
<persia> evand, You don't want a Q1 : it's the least useful keyboard ever invented.
<StevenK> Agreed.
<StevenK> If you have to type more than four characters, you want to drop kick the thing through a wall or two
<evand> I don't know, there's a Dell XPS sitting in front of me.
<evand> My hands are not nearly massive enough to reach all of its keys.
<evand> haha
<persia> evand, moving one's arms is easier than shaving ones fingers into toothpicks.
<evand> hahaha, noted
 * TheMuso got to type on an EEE PC 10 inch and 7 inch last weekend. Both keyboards would give me massive cramps if I had to use them long term.
 * StevenK digs up an photo
<StevenK> evand: http://www.gottabemobile.com/content/binary/WindowsLiveWriter/SamsungQ1UltraUMPCSpecsandPricing_813B/Q1UltraFrontBcopy2.jpg
<evand> oww
<persia> TheMuso, those are even actual keyboards.  The Q1 has two little grids of tiny buttons on the upper left and right corners.
<StevenK> evand: Hence the drop-kicking comment
<evand> indeed!
<TheMuso> persia: heh right, but I still think those EEE PC keybaords are too small for someone with big hands like myself.
<StevenK> This is why I like my X40 keyboard
<persia> The only problem with the X40 keyboard is that it gets fussy when you pour liquids in it.
<superm1> don't most keyboards?
<persia> Not well-designed ones.
<persia> It's a common use case, but only a few manufacturers put in flow channels to avoid circuit damage.
<StevenK> I fail to see how pouring liquids onto a keyboard is a common use-case.
<StevenK> An accidental one, sure.
<persia> common use cases aren't always intentional :)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2893 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-52> ubiquity: 1:0.37ubuntu5, partman-auto 78ubuntu3, partman-base 121ubuntu7,
<CIA-52> ubiquity: partman-target 55ubuntu4, user-setup 1.20ubuntu9.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2894 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.5
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2895 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac m4/intltool.m4): Bump to 1.10.6
<persia> Hrm?  1.10.5?  1.10.6?
 * persia checks bzr
<persia> Oh.  I get it.  the aotuconf change is *after* release.  Never mind.
<StevenK> Bwahahaha!
<persia> StevenK, ?
<StevenK> http://people.ubuntu.com/~stevenk/IMG_2097.JPG
<persia> StevenK, Erm.  640x480 isn't really a supported resolution :)
<StevenK> :-)
<persia> Now if someone was handy with glade...
<evand> glade isn't going to fix the timezone map ;)
<StevenK> And that's what I was chuckling over
<StevenK> It's a mess
<evand> haha
 * StevenK pokes Ubiquity
<persia> evand, I was thinking to select timezone differently at 640x480.  With luck, nobody wants to use that resolution for Jaunty.
<StevenK> Yes, for Jaunty, you want to give them a dialog box that says "No timezone for you. Hook up an external monitor" :-P
<evand> so I should note that we planned a (another) replacement timezone map for intrepid, but I ran out of time
<StevenK> I think I broke Ubiquity
<persia> Oh.  Hrm.  I was just hoping most people would just not use VGA.
<persia> What did you do?
<evand> It wouldn't solve the problem perfectly, but it would surely do better than the existing one at 640x480: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityVisualRefresh
<StevenK> Created a 1673MB / partition and hit Okay
<persia> Right.  And then it should ask you for username and password, unless you're using my casper branch.
<evand> perhaps at a sufficiently low resolution we should just show a drop down, given that there isn't much room for a proper timezone picker in that screenshot
<StevenK> But it just has a watch cursor and nothing in the Ubiquity window
<StevenK> evand: There isn't much room for a dropdown either
<persia> The partman page refresh is a bit odd, but it shouldn't do that.
<evand> StevenK: check for a backtrace in /var/log/installer/debug ?
<StevenK> TypeError: int argument required
<persia> evand, Could do, but surely there's a way to have a map at that resolution : I know I have a world map applet on my Zaurus.
<StevenK> In /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py
<persia> Where?
<evand> persia: I'd love a screenshot of that as an example for future work, if you think it was a good exercise in UI design
<StevenK> layout.set_text('%d%%' % round(self.segments[i].percent * 100))
<persia> evand, I'll dig it up, but it's a full-screen map/clock applet, so perhaps not ideal for ubiquity unchanged.
<evand> wow, clearly I'm an idiot
<evand> persia: noted
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2896 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py): Fix a crash in segmented_bar by providing the expected integer type.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2896 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/segmented_bar.py): Fix a crash in segmented_bar by providing the expected integer type.
<evand> whoops
<StevenK> Ah ha, so it was real bug :-)
 * StevenK digs up the change
<StevenK> evand: How does one unlock stuff?
 * StevenK checks if the old ubiquity even died
<persia> StevenK, You might also have to kill the partitioner.  Personally, I usually find it easier to reboot to redo an install.
<StevenK> Yeah, the old ubiquity wasn't dead
 * StevenK is starting to dislike vesa
<evand> StevenK: sudo killall ubiquity parted_server; ps aux | grep part is what I generally use
<evand> there's probably an easier way
 * StevenK tries to break Ubiquity more
<StevenK> evand: So, I managed to break my key
<StevenK> evand: You were attempting to hide the installer device in partman?
<evand> StevenK: break your key?
<evand> and yes, that was one of the changes that went into partman as part of the ubiquity upload
<StevenK> Oh 1.10.5
<StevenK> evand: I was assuming /dev/sdb == the second disk in the device, not the install key.
<StevenK> So I might have forcibly created a new parition table on it
<evand> sdb should still be the second disk on that machine.  The change just hides any device that has mounted partitions
<persia> Shouldn't that include the device that provides /cdrom ?
<persia> (unless StevenK was using an outdated ubiquity)
<StevenK> I am
<baali> does preseed file work with ubiquity??
<persia> baali, Yes.
<baali> persia, yeah thanx just now got the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<persia> baali, One thing not mentioned on that page is that preseeding also works in non-automatic mode, although it will still ask all the questions, it prepopulates the values with those from the preseed.
<baali> aah
<baali> here is mt problem http://pastebin.ca/1225784 any comments or directions
<cjwatson> baali: none of the pkgsel/tasksel stuff works with ubiquity
<cjwatson> baali: ubiquity copies the live filesystem on the CD
<baali> cjwatson, so should i copy installer folder from DVD to cd and make changes accordingly
<cjwatson> baali: if you're working with ubiquity, you probably ought to update the live filesystem with whatever extra packages you want; you should also update /casper/filesystem.manifest and /casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop on the CD
<baali> or any other way out
<baali> okay wait i guess i have a link for that
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure there's stuff on help.ubuntu.com/community for live CD customisation
<baali> cjwatson, okay thank you will look into that
<baali> is this one -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<cjwatson> baali: I was thinking of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sugarmice> Hi chaps - is this the right place to ask about customising the Live CD, or is there a better place?
<cjwatson> well, I do need to reply to your mail :) sorry, it's been a very busy couple of weeks
<sugarmice> I can imagine.  :-)
<cjwatson> for customising the boot screen it's a combination of gfxboot-theme-ubuntu and bits in the /isolinux/ directory on the CD
<sugarmice> I'm having another go based on the beta of Ibex
<cjwatson> what failures did you encounter when trying?
<cjwatson> there's a bug about persistent which is release-critical and therefore we'll be sorting out before intrepid goes final
<sugarmice> Aha - can you link me to the bug?  I should keep an eye on that
<cjwatson> sugarmice: I think http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy should answer your branding questions
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/bugs/274076
<sugarmice> OK, so it looks as though I should be safe with calling my Live CD "Xubuntu, Wellcome Trust Remix"
<cjwatson> yes, that sounds reasonable
<sugarmice> But that I shouldn't add the Wellcome Trust's logo (which (a) is beyond my artistic abilities and (b) would imply a relationship that doesn't exist)
<sugarmice> That only leaves me with one question, which is how to make modifications to the CD's boot menu, but I'm beginning to think I might not need to.  Since persistent is problematic, I'm thinking I might recommend the sites use wubi, in cases where they don't want a permanent installation.
<cjwatson> most textual alterations should be doable by changing isolinux.cfg and possibly gfxboot.cfg
<sugarmice> Aha, yes, thank you.  There's a text.cfg file.  Great.  That's exactly what I needed.
<bdmurray> does bug 280900 sound familiar?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: evand committed a fix for that earlier today
<evand> bdmurray: already fixed in bzr, marking as such
<bdmurray> alright, there are some possible duplicates  - Is the traceback what I'd want to look for to confirm any duplicates?
<cjwatson> look for this bit:
<cjwatson>     layout.set_text('%d%%' % round(self.segments[i].percent * 100))
<cjwatson> TypeError: int argument required
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2897 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference
<evand> thanks
<baali> cjwatson, it worked thank you very much :)
<cjwatson> evand: is 282756 due to 280900? I wasn't quite sure if partman getting SIGPIPE was due to the crash
<evand> I suspect so
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm using that source.list-setup file during the installation but it doesn't seem like its being apt-get update'd, so pkgsel can't find the given packages
<cr3> cjwatson: is that a bug or is there a place that would be appropriate to run the update?
<cr3> cjwatson: one workaround that comes to mind is not using pkgsel and relying on late_command instead
<cr3> that would be a shame to not leverage existing preseed functionality though
<cjwatson> cr3: sources.list.apt-setup is where the real sources.list gets moved aside until it's actually needed
<cjwatson> cr3: it's moved back to sources.list just before processing pkgsel/include
<cjwatson> cr3: if it isn't working, can I see your preseed file and the log?
<cr3> cjwatson: it gets moved indeed, but does the apt database get updated as well?
<cr3> cjwatson: I don't have the syslog, I'm trying another run with the pkgsel packages in the late_command. but I'll try again and get you the requested information
<cjwatson> cr3: yes, should do
<cjwatson> cr3: oh, are you adding new repositories by appending to sources.list.apt-setup?
<cr3> cjwatson: I have a udeb installed at early_command which creates sources.list.apt-setup with new repositories
<cjwatson> cr3: OK, that would have been broken by my recent change to fix bug 267884. Any reason you aren't using the available apt-setup preseeding, such as apt-setup/local0/repository?
<cr3> cjwatson: aha, that's why my builds have stopped being tested from the 9th :)
<cr3> cjwatson: the reason is that I'm testing ISO images as integrally as possible using a network install and using the packages from the image on a local web server. If I also provide archive.ubuntu.com during the installation process, more recent packages might be installed which are no longer integral to the image.
<cjwatson> cr3: you can override the use of archive.ubuntu.com though
<cjwatson> I'd rather extend the available apt-setup preseeding to cover what you need if necessary than revert the fix for bug 267884 (which I consider important)
<cr3> cjwatson: how can I override? I mean, won't the installer pick the latest packages across all available repositories?
<cjwatson> I mean that you can tell it to use a different mirror rather than archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> mirror/http/hostname and mirror/http/directory
<cjwatson> I expect you'd need to set apt-setup/security_host and apt-setup/security_path too
<ago_> I have issues mounting dmloop devices, at first I get "no such file or directory" that is probably due to /dev/mapper/loop0 taking a bit to come up, but after that, mounting manually /dev/mapper/loop0 to /root results in: "unable to read superblock"
<cjwatson> when I tested dm-loop here I got kernel BUG messages in kern.log; haven't tracked them down yet
<cjwatson> suggests to me it's a bit buggered
<ago_> retrying sometimes succeed, but I have no explanation http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dmlosetupzd1.png
<cjwatson> maybe I was driving it wrong though, this was just with a read-only iso9660 mount
<ago_> I can use good old mount -o loop with the file and it works well
<evand> cjwatson: could you elaborate on why by-path would fix the /cdrom issues when installing from a USB device?  I'm not sure I follow.
<cjwatson> evand: I think by-path is a hardware identifier rather than a filesystem identifier
<cjwatson> it was sort of a throwaway comment though, I didn't really expect us to do that for intrepid at this point ...
<evand> ok
<evand> I'll continue with the other approach then
<CIA-52> netcfg: cjwatson * r630 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-52> netcfg: If we detect that the user entered a fully-qualified domain name as the
<CIA-52> netcfg: hostname, then remove the domain part from the hostname as well as
<CIA-52> netcfg: copying it to netcfg/get_domain (LP: #11019).
<CIA-52> netcfg: cjwatson * r631 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.44ubuntu4
<ago_> if I use dmlosetup manually I get kernel panic...
<cr3> how can I set a proxy in apt-setup for my local? repositories?
<cr3> it seems like the one specified under mirror/http/proxy is not being copied to the installed system
<cr3> however, I see that the mirror/$protocol/proxy is being used for retrieving the key from the local? repositories
<cr3> and the installation guide only contains the following reference to proxy: /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/en/apbs04.html:d-i mirror/http/proxy string
<cr3> actually, this might work. brb
<cjwatson> mirror/http/proxy should be copied to /etc/apt/apt.conf in the target system
<evand> Odd, my CIA commits for usb-creator are not showing up anymore.
 * evand kicks CIA-52 
<CIA-52> ow
<cjwatson> evand: seemed to have fallen out of the filter rules, I don't know why. I've put it back now
<cjwatson> the change history offers no hints
<cjwatson> it was added, and then ... added again
<evand> hah, fantastic.  Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-14
<ago_> cjwatson, evand I think we'll have to skip dm-loop for the time being: http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dmloop3pj5.png
<ago_> I will have a quick word with cking tomorrow just in case
<cjwatson> yeah, that's similar to what I saw I think
<ago_> strangely enough in the local code (which should be identical to the interactive commands that generated the kernel panic)  I can go past the dmlosetup stage (although I run in the other problems mentioned above)
<ago_> local code = /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'm trying to debug the failure to install grub on a dmraid array from netboot, and have found a couple of things. 1) the error only occurs when installing alongside windows. 2) installing via netboot onto standard disks, i.e no dmraid array alongside windows causes grub installation to hang.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'll ahve logs/more data to examine later today when you are around.
<cilkay> Hello. I asked a question on the forum and the Ubuntu Users list about preseeding dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but I didn't get any responses so I suspect it was the wrong place to ask.
<cilkay> Here is the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943668
<cilkay> Any help would be appreciated.
<acoc> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with debian-cd
<acoc> the error is: mv: cannot stat `/home/acoc/projects/ubuntu_devel/cdimage/work/scratch/ubuntu/daily-live/tmp/hardy-i386/CD1/casper/filesystem.kernel-generic': No such file or directory
<acoc> make: *** [/home/acoc/projects/ubuntu_devel/cdimage/work/scratch/ubuntu/daily-live/tmp/hardy-i386/bootable-stamp] Error 1
<acoc> does anyone know what makes filesystem.kernel-generic or the initrd
<TheMuso> acoc: livecd-rootfs I would think.
<TheMuso> But I don't know for sure.
<StevenK> Yes, livecd-rootfs
<StevenK> It's the kernel from whatever linux-generic installs
<acoc> sorry for the delay, I'm a big Phillies fan and they just came back
<acoc> thanks that helps, I probably should have been looking at that all along
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a moment, can you look at bug 150872.  I suspect I'm missing something fairly obvious in my patch, but I'm not sure what.
<StevenK> evand: So, I'm trying to install on the Jax. First error was: "ClockSetup failed with code 4", and then I tried again and got: "TimezoneApply with code 1"
<evand> Noting your comment in the bug, but the code in question adds $device /cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto... so I'm still not sure what would be wrong with the patch.
<evand> hrmm
<evand> StevenK: Not entirely sure just based on that.  Can you stick set -x in the right places and post full logs to a bug report?
<StevenK> Hm. My set -x hackage didn't work as intended
<persia> StevenK, Does syslog have anything interesting?
<StevenK> Ah ha!
<StevenK> cp: writing '/target/etc/localtime': No space left on device
 * StevenK kicks it
<StevenK> evand: It's not a bug, it's running out of space
 * StevenK shuts the damn thing down
 * davmor2 lends StevenK his big hammer less painful on the foot
<StevenK> Hehe
<cjwatson> cilkay: all the lines that begin "d-i console-setup console-setup/..." or "d-i console-terminus console-terminus/..." are completely broken and you should remove them (as in, they aren't in the right format for a preseed file and you shouldn't need them anyway)
<cjwatson> cilkay: the rest rings a bell, I'm just trying to find the relevant bug ...
<cjwatson> cilkay: try deleting console-setup/variantcode too? I'm wondering if having the empty string there is confusing console-setup
<cjwatson> evand: I commented on 150872
<cjwatson> evand: could you fix the way the timezone widget continues to scroll even after the mouse exits the widget for 8.10, please?
<cjwatson> we don't have a lot of time left so I'd like that to land
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r786 ubuntu/ (check.d/nomountpoint_ext2r0 debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0: * check.d/nomountpoint_ext2r0:
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0:  - Make $RET look for a boolean value (thanks, Nicolas Valcárcel;
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0:  LP: #256459).
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r787 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-52> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r788 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.15ubuntu1
<cr3> cjwatson: to follow up on sources.list.apt-setup from yesterday, I tried: 1. setting my proxy in mirror/http/proxy; 2. setting my local repo in local0; 3. setting archive.ubuntu.com in local1;
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem is that I'm not getting a Broken package error relating to gimp, probably because it's getting some packages from mirror/http/hostname and some from local1: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/syslog
<cjwatson> cr3: why aren't you setting mirror/http/hostname?
<cjwatson> that seems like the obvious approach; putting the main mirror in local doesn't make sense
<cr3> cjwatson: sorry, mirror/http/hostname is set to my repo taken from the alternate image
<cr3> cjwatson: whereas local0 is set to a small repo of my own packages
<cr3> cjwatson: previously, local1 and the proxy was being set by a custom udeb which created sources.list.apt-setup and a proxy file under /target/etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<cr3> cjwatson: the repo taken from the alternate image is indeed the main mirror from which I want to grab packages
<cjwatson> I seem to be being unclear somehow. I think you should set your snapshot of archive.ubuntu.com in mirror/http/hostname and mirror/http/directory, not in local.
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll upload the preseed too, one sec
<cjwatson> I thought that was what I'd said yesterday.
<cjwatson> apt-setup/local* is for things like your small repository of your own packages, not for the primary mirror that goes first in sources.list
<cr3> cjwatson: I don't have a snapshot of archive.ubuntu.com though, I only have a copy of the alternate image in mirror/http/hostname which is just a subset of archive.ubuntu.com. so, that's why I set archive.ubuntu.com as local1
<cjwatson> you should put it in mirror/http/hostname anyway
<cr3> cjwatson: here's my preseed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/preseed.txt
<cjwatson> do you ever actually want to retrieve any packages from archive.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> it seems like asking for trouble in your setup
<cr3> cjwatson: yes, I need some packages from archive.ubuntu.com which are dependencies for my tests. however, I just want those dependencies from archive.ubuntu.com, the rest should come from the alternate image
<cjwatson> where do you install those dependencies?
<cr3> cjwatson: pkgsel/include typically refers to my own package, which is available on local0 and which specifies dependencies in the package itself
<cjwatson> cr3: does that package depend on things that need to be retrieved from archive.ubuntu.com?
<cr3> cjwatson: yes, because they're not available on the alternate image
<cjwatson> I see.
<cjwatson> cr3: The only way apt supports doing this reliably is using /etc/apt/preferences (which the installer has no built-in means of writing although it might be possible in a post-base-installer script). However, in this case I think it probably makes more sense just to append bits to sources.list in late_command and install the package there.
<cr3> cjwatson: before, using that sources.list.apt-setup trick worked to cover my special case. however, since this was an undocumented feature, I would like to take this opportunity to reexplore my setup and perhaps come up with something more standard.
<cjwatson> cr3: You'd have had occasional problems in the old setup too if skew got large enough.
<cr3> cjwatson: I might've has sporadic problems indeed, I will definately gain from having a more stable solution in the long run
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, so I should handle everything in the post-install. but, I have to be careful, because grub is installed afterwards
<cjwatson> late_command is done after grub
<cr3> cjwatson: ah, but grub is done after sources.list.apt-setup is copied over, right? that might be why I'm confused
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll have a quick look at /etc/apt/preferences before jumping into the late_command solution
<cjwatson> correct
<cr3> cjwatson: where can I find documentation or examples for /etc/apt/preferences? I tried looking in busybox during installation, there's no /etc/apt/preferences nor under /target. I also tried grepping the installation-guide-i386 package on Hardy, but not there either.
<cjwatson> apt_preferences(5)
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, so I'm thinking that a late_command script will be easier to maintain and more flexible than using /etc/apt/preferences. so, what's the difference between using in-target and chroot /target?
<cr3> cjwatson: I think the difference is that in-target logs properly to /var/log/syslog
<persia> cr3, It also takes care of some other accounting for you : it's essentially a convenience script to make your life easy.
<cjwatson> cr3: the main relevant difference is that in-target sets up debconf interaction
<cjwatson> oh, and mounts /proc
<cjwatson> start with in-target but depending on exactly what you're doing you may find that you need to drop back to chroot /target
<Zelut> I'm trying to create a custom ubuntu .iso but when I boot the mkisofs-created image in Vbox it errors on finding any of the kernels.
<Zelut> basically I'm trying to create a customized boot.iso with both 32 and 64bit netinstall kernel options at boot.
<Zelut> currently I have all kernels and initrd in the root folder of the .iso, pointed to by the isolinux.cfg.
<persia> Zelut, Does it fail to boot, or fail to detect a valid kernel for install?
<Zelut> it says it can't find kernel <filename>
<Zelut> no matter the boot option I select from my custom isolinux.cfg / boot.txt menu it can't find the file.
<persia> Zelut, Hrm.  That's an isolinux thing, about which I know very little.  Sorry.
<Zelut> does the .iso not allow for renaming the kernel/initrd for some reason?
<cr3> when I do a network install, I have debconf/priority=critical as a kernel parameter. however, that doesn't seem to be passed when running in-target apt-get install -y --force-yes in the late_command
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2898 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Stop scrolling the timezone map once the mouse is outside its
<CIA-52> ubiquity: boundaries (LP: #251231).
<cilkay> cjwatson: All that "d-i console-setup console-setup" stuff I put in my preseed file was because the "simplified" file as per the preseed example file provided in the docs did not work. I had the same issues. Once I went through a manual "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup", I paid attention to the questions and answers and found the "d-i console-setup console-setup/" strings in the file created using debconf-
<cilkay> get-selections.
<cilkay> I'm at wit's end with preseed installation.
<cilkay> It seems much more complicated than kickstart.
<cilkay> I tried using a GUI tool to generate a kickstart file too but when it came to the package selection section, there were no packages to select.
<cilkay> In case this has fallen off your scrollback, I asked a question on the forum and the Ubuntu Users list about preseeding dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but I didn't get any responses so I suspect it was the wrong place to ask.
<cilkay> Here is the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943668
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r2899 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Iterate through a list of nearby timezones on click, rather than
<CIA-52> ubiquity: selecting the absolute closest timezone to the pointer.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2900 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py): Fix translation of Quit button (LP: #277451).
<cjwatson> evand: are you planning a ubiquity upload today?
<evand> cjwatson: yes, I was going to wait until later tonight though.
<Zelut> ok this is driving me nuts.  I've downloaded a second linux/initrd.gz and added it to the root of my mini.iso.  When I select that option at boot it can't find it.
<Zelut> permissions seem to be the same. ownership is the same. isolinux.cfg has been updated, using the same path syntax as the original..
<MadsRH> Hi. Can anyone tell me if there's any plans to update the GUI in the installer?
<cjwatson> MadsRH: in what way?
<cjwatson> oh, you were the person asking about slideshow the other day weren't you?
<MadsRH> Hi cjwatson - Yes, I was :-)
<MadsRH> I've been looking in the wiki and the blueprintes, but there's no info about that
<evand> It's been deferred.
<cjwatson> MadsRH: the ubiquity-visual-refresh spec is the current plan of record, but it has largely been crowded out by other more urgent goals
<cjwatson> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-visual-refresh
<MadsRH> thanks
<MadsRH> So I read the spec for the ubiquity-visual-refresh and it seems like the TODO task would be the next step here. I really want to see this ubiquity-visual-refresh happen and want to help out (if I may, as I'm not part of the installer-team).
<xivulon_> hmm, something does not work in partman/wubi, I am thrown out with "No filesystem is defined"
 * xivulon_ investigating
<xivulon_> "No root file system is defined"
<evand> MadsRH: The mockup is done, it's just buried under a pile of papers on my desk.
<evand> The next step would be to investigate what format to use (animation needed) and how to best overlay translated text on it.
<MadsRH> evand -> Okay, so I can't find in on the web (wiki, mailinglist...)?
<evand> MadsRH: No, it was hand drawn at UDS.  Let me see if I can find it, at which point I'll scan it and put it on that wiki page.
<MadsRH> Evand -> Great :-) you say hand drawn. Perhaps I could do a mockup of it? But that sounds really good, thanks
<evand> That would be very helpful as my drawing capabilities, as evidenced by the notes I'm about to upload, are quite poor.
<MadsRH> ;-)
<evand> hrm, hopefully he'll notice that I updated the wiki page.
<evand> My notes are not entirely helpful, but I suspect if he has questions he'll be back.
<charlie-tca> Is there a known issue with Daily-LiveCD crashing on Manual Partitioning? I just tried an install using
<charlie-tca> today's CD, and got Partman failed with exit code 141
<evand> charlie-tca: yes
<evand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/282756
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<evand> it's fixed in tree, just awaiting a new ubiquity upload, which I'll be taking care of in a few hours.
<charlie-tca> Okay, I'll try this again in about 12 hours then
<kirkland> evand: hey there, you still around?
<kirkland> TheMuso: or you, perhaps?
<kirkland> evand: TheMuso I'm hitting something strange in grub-installer
<kirkland> evand: TheMuso: line 585 looks like:
<TheMuso> kirkland: Sure, whats up?
<kirkland> if [ -z "$frdisk" ]; then
<kirkland> TheMuso: hey!
<kirkland> TheMuso: okay, so running grub-installer through set -x, I'm seeing that frdisk=found
<kirkland> TheMuso: how and where is that getting set?
<kirkland> TheMuso: specifically, i'm working with virtio devices, eg, /dev/vda
<TheMuso> kirkland: That gets set if the boot device is either mdadm, sataraid, or multipath if memory serves.
<kirkland> TheMuso: yup, but it's also getting set when the boot device is vda, and that's breaking me :-)
<kirkland> TheMuso: I'm trying to find the faulty logic, and I'm thinking it might not be in grub-installer, somehow
<TheMuso> kirkland: Right, well you will have to look and find what sets it for virtio devices, by following the execution path of the script.
<kirkland> TheMuso: set -x output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57617/
<kirkland> TheMuso: I'm bothered that that doesn't show any frdisk=...
<TheMuso> kirkland: oh so you want frdisk to be set? You may have to put another if stanza in to do that.
<kirkland> TheMuso: ah, okay, that's easy enough to do
<kirkland> TheMuso: below mdadm or some such
<TheMuso> kirkland: I guess so.
<kirkland> TheMuso: cool, i have a fix, tested, works
<kirkland> TheMuso: would you mind having a look and sponsoring, so that it makes it into the next daily build?
<TheMuso> kirkland: Sure.
 * TheMuso installs cia-clients again since he is using a fresh install...
<CIA-52> partman-base: TheMuso * r113 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu8
<CIA-52> hw-detect: TheMuso * r88 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/disk-detect.templates disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-52> hw-detect: disk-detect.sh, debian/disk-detect.templates: If dmraid arrays are found,
<CIA-52> hw-detect: ask the user if they want to use them. (LP: #279288)
<kirkland> TheMuso: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/281492
<kirkland> TheMuso: patch attached at the bottom, as well a bzr branch
<TheMuso> kirkland: Thanks, will attend to it as soon as I upload these two packages.
<kirkland> TheMuso: cool
<xivulon_> cjwatson, evand, I think that /lib/partman/check.d/proper_mountpoints creates issues with wubi
<CIA-52> hw-detect: TheMuso * r89 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu4
<evand> xivulon_: are you sure about that?  It's existed as is since March.
<xivulon_> evand doing some tests now, installation stops there with "No root file system is defined"
<cjwatson> well, maybe it isn't.
<cjwatson> it's a warning message after all, sometimes its job is to fail
<evand> I suspect it's failing elsewhere and just bubbling up there.
<cjwatson> the no_root check is really, really simple. I agree with Evan
<xivulon_> yep looks like that, looks for / in fstab.d
<TheMuso> 8/c
<james_w> Hi, when using usb-creator with a persistence file does it save all changes to the file system from the live image, or is there a certain location to save to?
<james_w> or am I missing the intent? or the limits of what it can do?
<xivulon_> have that both in vm and real hardware
<evand> james_w: it's broken so it does neither at the moment
<evand> but it will be all changes to the filesystem
<evand> casper affords two options, as I understand it
<evand> one is to do the entire filesystem, the other is to do /home
<evand> usb-creator opts for the former
<james_w> ah, good to know it doesn't work :-)
<james_w> I thought I was being stupid
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/274076
<james_w> thanks
<evand> james_w: please do file any bugs you find in it without persistence enabled.  I am keen on getting as much testing as possible before release.
<james_w> with usb-creator?
<evand> ja
<james_w> yeah, I've been having trouble with it writing dud images, I can't work out what the cause is though
<james_w> it's something to do with formatting
<evand> boot flag not set?
<james_w> It could be, when I choose USB from the boot menu I get nothing more than a flashing cursor
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-15
<james_w> are they required to be fat32 formatted?
<TheMuso> kirkland: For some reason I am unable to merge your branch: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-29098832:///~vcs-imports/grub-installer/main/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<kirkland> TheMuso: huh?
<kirkland> TheMuso: weird
<TheMuso> kirkland: good question.
<james_w> TheMuso: are you trying to commit in a checkout of a http branch?
<TheMuso> james_w: I am trying to merge a branch into a lightweight checkout.
<evand> james_w: yeah, it looks for a vfat partition, if it doesn't find one, it gives you an option to format the entire device to create one
<james_w> evand: it may well be a bug there, give me a few to play a bit more
<evand> I suspect the calls to partman might be lacking certain necessary options as there's been more than one bug report about this
<james_w> TheMuso: I suspect you have a lightweight checkout over http:// rather than bzr+ssh://
<evand> james_w: perhaps try setting the lba flag using parted
<kirkland> TheMuso: I was able to branch bzr branch lp:~kirkland/grub-installer/281492
<TheMuso> james_w: I am almost certain I don't, but I will double check.
<james_w> TheMuso: "bzr info" may help
<xivulon_> evand, isn't proper_mountpoints supposed to be run after autopartition-loop?
<evand> xivulon_: yes, it will be as it's in check.d
<xivulon_> does not look like autopartition-loop has been executed at all by the time check.d is run
<james_w> hey xivulon_, how are you/
<xivulon_> hi james_w
<kirkland> TheMuso: any luck?
<TheMuso> kirkland: Seems better once I used the full URL to checkout the main branch of grub-installer and merging yours now. Very weird.
<kirkland> TheMuso: so i've tested this patch, and it works
<james_w> TheMuso: do you have "bzr launchpad-login" set?
<TheMuso> kirkland: Great.
<kirkland> TheMuso: the only thing that bothers me is that I never did figure out *where* frdisk was getting set
<TheMuso> james_w: Yes I do, as I use it elsewhere.
<kirkland> TheMuso: but this patch definitely "un-sets" it in the /dev/vd* case
<TheMuso> kirkland: The best way I have tracked such things down is to use set -x on the script, and open the execution path and the script side by side, and follow them both to see what logic is used and where variables are set.
<kirkland> TheMuso: true, that's my method too ;-)
<xivulon_> yep it looks like autopartition-loop is not being run
<TheMuso> kirkland: uploaded.
<xivulon_> seems that autopartition-loop is supposed to be started by 10initial_auto, but that one exits quite early because of get_auto_disks return null
<xivulon_> cjwatson, evand ^
<xivulon_> /var/lib/partman/devices/ is empty
<xivulon_> which is because in partman/init.d/parted: # Exclude devices that have mounted partitions.
<xivulon_> well far too late, bed time
<xivulon_> ah preseeding partman/filter_mounted does the trick...
<xivulon_> evand please upload wubi rev 511 which corrects the above
<xivulon_> really bed time
<evand> ah, my mistake for not mentioning that.  It didn't immediately occur to me that it would affect you.
<evand> Will do.
<evand> xivulon: done, it should show up in the next CD build.
<evand> I think it would be wise for me to start making mention of new preseed keys on ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com.  I've made a note to remember to do that next time as part of the ubiquity release process.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Seems that a recent update probably to grub has solved the netboot dmraid installation alongside windows issue I was seeing.
<evand> TheMuso: root-by-uuid or something else?
<TheMuso> evand: Not sure.
<TheMuso> It works, thats all I'm really concerned about now.
<evand> :)
<xivulon_> cjwatson, could you please apply the fix mentioned in 283520?
<xivulon_> fyi I also found the reason of "No root file system" see ^^
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r749 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-14> grub-installer: Cope with new UUID-style groot when handling
<CIA-14> grub-installer: grub-installer/bootdev_directory (LP: #283520).
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r750 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu8
<evand> I was hoping to have a fix for the Kubuntu issue to upload with ubiquity, but I can no longer reproduce that, so rather hold up the release I'll take care of uploading it now.
<evand> rather than
<evand> erm, actually
<evand> I should probably wait for that grub-installer upload to hit the archive
<davmor2> evand: which one on Kubuntu?
<evand> oh good, you're here
<davmor2> I'm doing smoke test latter I can see if I can still reproduce it.
<evand> davmor2: can you still reproduce bug 270423
<evand> with the latest daily-live Kubuntu CDs?
<evand> ok
<evand> much appreciated
<davmor2> evand: I'll ping you after and let you know
<cjwatson> evand: as I noted in the bug I suspect my fix might actually be wrong ...
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what the semantics of translating UUIDs to grub4dos ought to be
<cjwatson> if you happen to know, please take a look
<yannickm1> cjwatson: Are you there ?
<cjwatson> yannickm1: phone
<yannickm1> k
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, did you see ^?
<xivulon> do you want me to contact grub4dos devs?
<xivulon> I would need to add UUID discovery to wubi too (was under the impression that UUID were not going to land in time), now grub4dos uses heuristics (find --set-root)
<xivulon> ah 283520 is fixed already, many thanks cjwatson
<evand> xivulon: not necesarily.  See what cjwatson said above.
 * evand bed
<xivulon> ah one sec have a bit of catch up to do
<xivulon> hmm cjwatson I an not sure UUID/relative/path is supported in wubi (using "root ()/relative/path" will certainly work)
<xivulon> even if support was added and the change goes into hardy updates we would need to ship a new grub4dos
<xivulon> and that does not really change things much, since wubi has a first (embedded) menu.lst that loads a second menu.lst (the one edited by update-grub) using heuristic
<xivulon> the second menu.lst does not really change the root device (that is why an empty () is used), setting root there will not help matters
<xivulon> I can change all of that but at this stage isn't it a bit late? Also the heuristic while clearly not elegant, has worked quite well so far and I had no complaints about that. It does not suffer from the multiple disks issues
<xivulon> admittedly far from bullet proof
<yannickm_> cjwatson, i sent the logs and all related files to the mailing list
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there meant to be an option in ubiquity to enable encrypted folder?
<davmor2> evand: Seems to be working now :-/
<davmor2> Kubuntu that is
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, didn't make it
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, thanks, I'll tweak grub-installer
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay wonder if it was in and not showing up, that's okay then :)
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r751 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-14> grub-installer: grub4dos can't handle UUIDs, so tweak previous change to continue using
<CIA-14> grub-installer: groot=()/ubuntu/disks in that case (LP: #283520).
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r752 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu9
<cjwatson> xivulon: ^- should sort it out
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks (I do not think there is any need to have anything inside of () but in practice it will work)
<xivulon> since groot=NULL -> groot=UUID -> groot=()/rel/path -> /me happy
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes, the result of the above will be ()/rel/path
<cjwatson> yannickm_: ok, got it, watch for a reply on the list shortly
<xivulon> davmor2 can you please test the above once it reaches the ISO? (wubi rev511 + grub-installer 1.32ubuntu9)
<yannickm_> cjwatson: Got you reply thanks for the help
<cjwatson> evand: I'll take care of ubiquity, sorry for holding you up earlier with grub-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2901 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: 1.32ubuntu8, hw-detect 1.63ubuntu4, partman-base 121ubuntu8.
<cjwatson> or at least I will once translations download
<evand> oh, no worries.  I held it up with Kubuntu.
<cjwatson> translations downloading now
<james_w> evand: hey, did you see my casper persistence assessment?
<evand> checking now
<james_w> I apologise in advance for the patches
<evand> james_w: ah!  Thanks a bunch.  I'll give that a test and some more thought.
<evand> FWIW, if you boot with break=top you can sed in changes to the casper scripts.
<james_w> ah, cool, that will be fun
<cjwatson> james_w: I actually thought the first hack-patch was fairly reasonable :)
<james_w> heh :-)
<xivulon> evand by the way you could also have used grubinst/grub4dos in the live USB creator, not that it changes much, but it's confy to stay in the grub world
<cjwatson> CDs aren't in the grub world anyway
<xivulon> if you extract the content of the ISO into a folder, you can load the kernel/initrd therein which will then do the rest
<cjwatson> let's keep it as it is :)
<xivulon> s/folder/directory/
<persia> xivulon, One of the advantages of using syslinux over grub for USB is that one needn't worry about either the representation of the drive to grub in the booted system or calculating the UUID of the install media at media creation time.
<xivulon> persia, not that it matters, but I don't think that either issue would be a major stumbling block, as the grub4dos bootloader (grldr) can set the root based on a file match, and you could easily get the UUID of the target partition for use in kopt
<evand> You'd lose isolinux.
<evand> err gfxboot
<xivulon> correct
<xivulon> but things such as kernel upgrades would be easier
<evand> I think you're confused as to the purpose of this image.
<persia> That's not ideal.  One of the things I don't like about the ubuntu-{mid,mobile} images is the lack of gfxboot.  While I'm unlikely to try to sort it for intrepid, making it definitely not work for USB is not ideal.
<evand> It does not get updated, it's effectively a live CD.
<persia> Well, with persistence, it could be updated, although I'd think it would be better to just do an install on a USB key for people who wanted that sort of thing.
<xivulon> ah you'll probably need casper in the initrd though
<xivulon> so "upgrading" to a stock initrd will not get you very far...
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2902 ubiquity/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<james_w> I've just done some break=top testing, and the first patch does indeed fix it
<james_w> it boots, and changes are present on second boot
<evand> fantastic!
<evand> I'll continue setting up a test after the meeting.
<james_w> will $PERSISTENT=1 become the default when it works?
<evand> james_w: can you elaborate on what you mean?
<cjwatson> we'll be setting it on USB installs if the relevant widget is selected in usb-creator
<james_w> good
<james_w> it would be pretty confusing otherwise :-)
<evand> 272318 is going to be difficult to fix as the labels are what is growing the partition bar to a large size, and I'm not sure how I could fit all of that text.  Any objections to me stuffing it in a scrolledwindow?
<cjwatson> not I
<cjwatson> at this point, whatever gets the job done
<evand> noted
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2903 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: 1.32ubuntu9.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2904 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.6
<charlie-tca> Something went wrong fixing the manual partition thing, I think. It now takes my system 18 minutes to boot the live-cd dated 2008-10-15
<evand> charlie-tca: why do you suspect a fix for manual partitioning is the cause of the live CD booting slowly for you?
<charlie-tca> It wasn't so slow yesterday.
<charlie-tca> Could have been another change, I guess.
<evand> I suspect so.  The installer is completely removed from the boot process, save the "Install Ubuntu" menu option.
<charlie-tca> Okay, I'll try #ubuntu-testing then. Thanks
<evand> no problem, sorry that I cannot offer more help than that.
<CIA-14> casper: evand * r550 casper.trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-helpers):
<CIA-14> casper: Skip remounting read-only in try_mount as it's unnecessary and
<CIA-14> casper: breaks persistence. Thanks James Westby (LP: #274076).
<evand> ^ james_w: Thanks a lot.  It worked for me as well.
<CIA-14> casper: evand * r551 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.148
<james_w> excellent
<james_w> I'll test again when that hits the dailies
<evand> thanks
<james_w> I get lots of errors on shutdown, I'm not sure whether it's to do with persistence, I need to boot again without "quiet splash"
<james_w> I imagine it will be aufs troubles
<evand> yikes
<cjwatson> I wonder if things are getting unmounted in the right order
<james_w> evand: is it easy to capture a casper log like you did in that bug?
<evand> quite
<cjwatson> it's saved in /var/log/casper.log
<cjwatson> oh, you mean with set -x?
<james_w> if possible
<james_w> and this is on shutdown
<cjwatson> we should do a "debugging initramfs-tools and casper" session at UDS
<cjwatson> by "we" I mean "somebody else"
<evand> hahaha
<james_w> :-)
<evand> james_w: I just ran sed -i '2i set -x' scripts/casper after break=top.
<james_w> and that ends up in /var/log/casper.log?
<evand> it should
<evand> or if it dies before you escape the initramfs, /casper.log
<james_w> I need the shutdown part though, is that on volatile storage?
<cjwatson> depends how late you need it
<cjwatson> the most practical approach might be to spew it to console and disable the actual reboot bit ...
<cjwatson> (and turn off usplash so you can see it)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm just trying the manual partitioning I'm getting a partman failed with exit code 141
<evand> davmor2: what version of ubiquity?
<charlie-tca> I got the same fail on todays cd
<cjwatson> I'm going out for a bit, will look later
<evand> I suspect it's the segmented_bar bug
<davmor2> evand 1.10.5
<evand> davmor2: if I'm correct, that problem should disappear tomorrow.
<evand> as the fix is in 1.10.6
<davmor2> evand would an update fix it?
<evand> ah, duh
<evand> yes
<evand> well
<evand> once 1.10.6 hits the archive
<CIA-14> ubiquity: evand * r2905 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.10.7
<CIA-14> ubiquity: evand * r2906 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Pack the table containing the partition bars in a scrolled window
<CIA-14> ubiquity: (LP: #272318).
<xivulon_> evand 01unmount_root create also issues, I assume I have to use ubiquity/partman-skip-umount
<xivulon_> I meant 01unmount_busy
<xivulon_> yep ubiquity/partman-skip-mount seems to work
<xivulon_> but on post-inst I get a hard freeze when X starts
<julien_> hello
<julien_> I need help for installing ubuntu mobile edition (MID)
<julien_> is it the right place for that?
<cjwatson> some people here do know about it, but #ubuntu-mobile would be better I think
<julien_> ok thanks
<xivulon_> cjwatson is ^ correct? It will require a new
<xivulon_> wubi release
<cjwatson> preseeding ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount for wubi doesn't sound too bad
<cjwatson> if you spell it right :)
<cjwatson> I have no idea about the X freeze
<xivulon_> on it's way...
<xivulon_> X freeze is annoying not even alt+sysrq works
<cilkay> cjwatson: Hi. I saw one difference between what I passed to the kernel for my preseed installation and what you suggested in your response to my question on the list. I have: append auto locale=en_CA console-setup/layoutcode=en_US You suggested console-setup/layoutcode=us Is that significant?
<cilkay> And en_CA is not the same as en_CA.UTF-8 as far as I can tell.
<cilkay> I want to end up with en_CA.UTF-8 for locale at the end of the installation.
<cjwatson> cilkay: yes, console layouts are not the same as locales
<cjwatson> console-setup/layoutcode is the same as what you would put in XkbLayout in xorg.conf
<cjwatson> there is no XKB layout called "en_US"
<cilkay> ok
<cjwatson> cilkay: you can safely set locale=en_CA.UTF-8, although I think it may actually default to that anyway (the code is a bit twisty, I'd have to try it to be absolutely sure)
<cilkay> I'm going to try another installation right now.
<cilkay> From what I recall, I had tried setting to locale=en_CA.UTF-8 but I had gotten the prompt for locale when the system booted.
<cilkay> It was a week ago so that might not be accurate.
<cilkay> I'll try right now.
<cjwatson> ok, I'm seriously not getting any further with 283861 until I have coffee
<cjwatson> you know when you zone out, read the same thing you just read, zone out, read the same thing you just read ...?
<cilkay> No, never happens here :)
 * TheMuso can agree with cjwatson on that one, although sleep is usually the fix for me. I am not a fan of pumping myself with coffee.
<cilkay> I haven't been able to preseed away the prompt for removing existing logical volumes either so I gave up on LVM and just went for regular partitions.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: it definitely isn't good long-term
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Indeed, which is why I just stay away. :)
<cjwatson> cilkay: the hardy installation guide is wrong here - the correct rune is "d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true"
<cilkay> thanks
<cilkay> I probably won't use LVM in any case because I haven't figured out how to specify a different volume group name per machine. I don't like naming them all the same thing because I've run into problems when I've had to move a physical disk from one machine to another and had a name clash on the volume group.
<xivulon_> evand, please upload Wubi rev 512
<cilkay> cjwatson: Just did another preseed installation taking into account your suggestions. Same problem. The keyboard mapping seems to be wrong because when I type, I see diamonds. I've pasted my configuration here: http://dpaste.com/84699/
<cilkay> Rats! It seems ssh is not running on the freshly-installed system.
<cilkay> That's because it wasn't installed. Doing another installation.
<cilkay> The keyboard mapping is fine, though I have no idea why.
<cilkay> The *only* thing I changed between the previous broken mapping and this one is that I enabled a commented out line for installing OpenSSH server
<cilkay> I suspect that the "server" task has files for locales whereas "standard" might now.
<cilkay> not
<cilkay> Previously, I had:
<cilkay> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<cilkay> The keyboard mapping was wrong and I couldn't ssh to the box to correct it.
<cilkay> I commented out that line and removed the comment from the following line:
<cilkay> d-i tasksel/first multiselect OpenSSH server
<cilkay> Now the locale is fine and all is right with the world.
<cilkay> I think I had two problems.
<cilkay> 1. I had set the layoutcode to en_US.
<cilkay> 2. Locales weren't being installed.
<cilkay> All the irrelevant bits that I had in the preseed file regarding console-setup probably had nothing to do with it.
<cilkay> I had added those out of desperation when nothing else seemed to be working.
<cilkay> I had the much simpler preseed file, as per the paste I have above, before and the keyboard mapping was wrong.
<cilkay> Anyway, cjwatson thank you very much for putting me on the right track.
<cilkay> I plan to document the whole thing once I've finished.
<cilkay> I have a nice setup now with apt-cacher, PXE, and preseeding.
<cilkay> I have to configure KDE with the kiosk tool and figure out how to deploy those changes.
<cilkay> I'll probably use cfengine to handle change management.
<cilkay> Oh, another item on the TODO list... figure out how to get all these preseeded machines authenticating against OpenLDAP or OpenLDAP/Kerberos.
<cilkay> I'm scarred by past encounters with both so I'm a bit wary of them but I figure the third time around might go smoother.
<cjwatson> cilkay: thoroughly bizarre - (a) locales aren't part of the server task (b) they shouldn't affect console-setup anyway!
<cjwatson> cilkay: (neither task has them, but pkgsel is supposed to install them anyway)
<cjwatson> cilkay: that said you ought to be putting openssh-server not OpenSSH server in tasksel/first
<cjwatson> cilkay: usually in order to figure out what's wrong with console-setup I need /etc/default/console-setup after the broken installation
<cilkay> Which I couldn't get to you because I didn't have sshd running.
<cjwatson> cilkay: I'm still somewhat interested in what's causing it, even though it's fixed for you, since you aren't the first person who's had the problem and I haven't really got to the bottom of it
<cilkay> It's easy for me to reinstall this and try to repeat it.
<cilkay> It takes only a few minutes.
<cilkay> I have all the packages sitting in my apt-cacher cache and with PXE booting, it's a matter of me rebooting and typing "auto" at the grub prompt.
<cilkay> BTW, the OpenSSH bit, I found that on-line somewhere.
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, I can't say I really support the 'auto' stuff, that's something that Phil Hands developed in Debian and I haven't taken a good look at yet
<cilkay> No, no. That's just my GRUB boot label.
<cilkay> I could have called it "mickey mouse" and it would still work.
<cjwatson> it is? you have "append auto ..."
<cilkay> Oh that part.
<cilkay> Again, that I copied/pasted from someplace, don't recall where.
<cilkay> Get rid of the "auto" there?
<cjwatson> TBH it probably doesn't make any difference, we don't have that stuff in our initrd :)
<cilkay> I was talking about the boot label.
<cjwatson> that doesn't matter
<cilkay> cjwatson: Isn't this wrong? ==> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<cilkay> Note the leading tasksel.
<cilkay> That should be "d-i", I think.
<cilkay> That could have been why it was borked.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-16
<cjwatson> well, yes, that should be d-i, but again that ought not to break console-setup or locales in any way
<cjwatson> and indeed the standard task is installed by default even if you don't preseed it
<cilkay> I've reverted to the wrong version and doing another installation.
<cilkay> Let's see if the keyboard mapping is broken again.
<cilkay> It should be.
<cilkay> I see lang-pack-en-base being configured so that should be sufficient.
<cilkay> Oh dear! Reverted to the previously broken setup and it's working. Very strange.
<cilkay> I did over a dozen broken installations before and now I have no idea what I did to fix it.
<cilkay> Nor do I have any idea of how to break it again.
<cilkay> That's very disturbing.
<cilkay> I have the preseed file open in Kate so all I had to do was Undo the changes I had made before to "fix" the problem.
<cilkay> cjwatson: ^^
<cilkay> To further complicate matters, I have to install language support for French, Spanish, and Mandarin but make en_CA.UTF-8 the default.
<cilkay> The school in which these machines are going to be used is a bilingual (English/French) school and offers Mandarin or Spanish for third language.
<cilkay> I wonder if the "fix" had anything to do with my apt-cacher cache being primed.
<cjwatson> the standard way to do the latter would be 'd-i localechooser/supported-locales string fr_FR.UTF-8, es_ES.UTF-8, zh_CN.UTF-8', in case you don't already have that
<cjwatson> err, multiselect not string
<cjwatson> (not that that's hugely important)
<cilkay> cjwatson: Is the reason you didn't list en_CA in supported-locales because it's the default?
<cjwatson> mistake :)
<cilkay> ah, ok
<cilkay> So how is the default set?
<cjwatson> debian-installer/locale (or locale= on the command line)
<cilkay> I can manage in three out of four of those languages but I have a bit of a problem with zh_CN. :)
<cjwatson> pkgsel is probably buggy for not making sure the langpack corresponding to debian-installer/locale is always installed
<cilkay> Should I explicitly specify the English langpack then?
<cjwatson> d-i localechooser/supported-locales multiselect en_CA.UTF-8, fr_FR.UTF-8, es_ES.UTF-8, zh_CN.UTF-8
<cjwatson> localechooser/supported-locales is used to decide which language packs to install
<cilkay> yes, that's what I have
<cjwatson> (if it's set; otherwise pkgsel falls back to debian-installer/locale)
<cilkay> Oh, so it's not necessary to explicitly specify the langpack once I have supported-locales?
<cjwatson> that's correct
<CIA-14> casper: TheMuso * r551 casper/ (3 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-14> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility &
<CIA-14> casper:  ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-14> casper:  - Revert to using gconf keys for starting orca, as this is now what
<CIA-14> casper:  orca does when the user chooses to automatically start orca from Orca's
<CIA-14> casper:  preferences window.
<CIA-14> casper:  - Explicitly set orca as the program to start up for magnification,
<TheMuso> if nobody has any more to do with casper, I'll release/upload.
<cjwatson> I don't
<TheMuso> ok will wait till LP is back up again and push.
<CIA-14> casper: TheMuso * r552 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.148
<cjwatson> TheMuso: hmm, it looks like evand had already released a 1.148 earlier but forgotten to commit the release
<cjwatson> TheMuso: see bug 274076 - I guess you'll get a rejection
<TheMuso> cjwatson: oh...
 * TheMuso looks.
 * TheMuso sighs. Right, I'll fix the changelog.
<CIA-14> casper: TheMuso * r553 casper/debian/changelog:
<CIA-14> casper: * Move my changes to a new release version, since 1.148 was uploaded without
<CIA-14> casper:  being officially marked as released in the bzr branch.
<CIA-14> casper: TheMuso * r554 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.149
<cilkay> One more thing to preseed: I just did a complete installation of KDE and various packages, all preseed. On first boot, the X server locks the machine up hard. E.g. the NumLock key has no effect. I can't ssh into the host. All I can do is a hard power-off and power-on.
<cilkay> How would I preseed the X configuration? I just used the default configuration provided by the example preseed file.
<cilkay> I'm rebooting the machine in recovery mode so that I can run xfix.
<cilkay> I've found this to be a common problem with K/Ubuntu, btw.
<cilkay> xfix did the trick but I'd rather not have to go through that step for each of the ~ 50 machines in the school.
<cilkay> K/Ubuntu's monitor detection mechanism doesn't seem to be as good as Mandriva's, for example, because the screen resolution is never quite right.
<cilkay> It never seems to detect the monitor either. I just get a generic monitor.
<cilkay> I'm using fairly old ViewSonic and Dell units that are detected first time, every time by Mandriva.
<cilkay> ... or Fedora.
<cilkay> E.g. my screen resolution is set to 1280x768, which is some weird mode for a conventional 15" ViewSonic CRT.
<evand> xivulon: done
<evand> TheMuso: sorry about that, I normally use bound branches but didn't have that one set up as such.
<TheMuso> evand: np.
<davmor2> evand: ping
<evand> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> evand: Morning Dude.  Alt upgrade wasn't it?  and will it need internet access or do you want it removing?
<evand> alt upgrade?  I don't follow.
<evand> good morning
<davmor2> oh was it mvo who asked then :-/ gets confused now.  Someone asked me yesterday if I could do a cd upgrade today I thought it was you.
<superm1> xivulon, the network manager fix should be in the archive now, so wubi/mythbuntu frontend should be sane
<superm1> xivulon, if I was to do some more testing with it, what's the latest .exe I want to try from?
<evand> davmor2: I asked if you could re-test a Kubuntu desktop install and see if you're still not seeing the finished dialog.
<davmor2> yes done seems okay but I'll double check today to be certain :)
<davmor2> evand: the partitioner ui now is more sane :) and I'll check out manual again today too and check that that fix is in :)
<evand> hooray
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r39 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator setup.py): Bump to 0.1.8
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r40 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.8
<CIA-14> ubiquity: evand * r2907 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Remove broken CD-ROM entries from fstab after install (LP: #150872).
<evand> cjwatson: ^ can you review the above when you have a moment.
<xivulon> superm1 you need to use wubi rev 512
<xivulon> davmor2 can you please test the latest wubi, the latest ISO should hopefully have all the fixes in (assuming wubi rev 512)
<persia> Would someone mind looking at lp:~persia/casper/trunk ?  It's not critical, but I'd like to get it included in intrepid.
<cjwatson> evand: the only comment I have is was it intentional to discard compatibility with python 2.4?
<cjwatson> evand: otherwise I think it should be fine
<cjwatson> evand: try: except: finally: is new in python 2.5; in earlier versions you had to use constructions like this instead:
<cjwatson> try:
<cjwatson>     try:
<cjwatson>     ...
<cjwatson> (oops, pretend that ... was indented again)
<cjwatson>     except FooException:
<cjwatson>         ...
<cjwatson> finally:
<cjwatson>     ...
<cjwatson> evand: ah, interesting, you have the same construction in generate_blacklist - I think we should probably fix that, our dependencies still say python 2.4 and I suspect there are a few backporting maniacs
<evand> ah indeed.  I was aware that finally was 2.5, but I didn't think we cared :).  Noted, I'll fix that.
<cjwatson> persia: merged
<persia> cjwatson, Thank you.  Mostly cosmetic, but should improve the experience until I can sort out supporting multiple users.
<cjwatson> persia: bet you didn't test it though ;-)
<cjwatson> I just fixed a syntax error
<persia> Yeah :/  I need to sort out how to build images properly locally.  My test involved applying a patch and updating the initramfs in a chroot, and I suppose I messed up the timing of patch application.
<persia> Thanks for fixing it :)
<persia> Ah.  s/:/;/ again.
<abli> Hi! Is the source of the netinst cd images available somewhere? Or instructions about how could I build such a CD image?
<evand> abli: please install the installation-guide-i386 package and read through that (/usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/)
<cjwatson> Ubuntu has no such thing as a netinst CD image; that's a term with a very specific meaning in Debian
<cjwatson> we have a netboot CD image, which may be what you are thinking of; it's built by the debian-installer source package
<abli> ah, yes, that was what I was looking for.
<abli> is it possible to run the text-mode installer (that the netboot cd image runs) from a live cd (maybe a custom live cd)? or how much work would be to create a custom version of that installer to be able to run like this? (I assume this is already how it runs: the CD image boots some minimal system and the installer runs in that system. How difficult would it be to make it run  in a more complete system?) I am basically looking for a text-mode version
<abli> of the default "install from live cd with graphical installer"; the idea is that I want to be able to run the installer in 'screen'
<cjwatson> as a guideline, ubiquity took approximately six man-months of development effort to become even barely acceptable
<cjwatson> so no, it's not trivial to just run d-i in a live session
<cjwatson> that's what ubiquity is for
<abli> but ubiquitiy is gui-only, right?
<cjwatson> d-i expects to own the system entirely, not to be running inside a normal init-based environment
<cjwatson> not inherently; it has multiple frontends
<cjwatson> there isn't one at the moment, but you could write a text frontend
<cjwatson> I mean, you can try to do it with d-i, I just predict you will run into some interesting problems :-)
<cjwatson> and you'd have to add something like Debian's live-installer component to copy the live filesystem across, which has never been tested on Ubuntu and may not interact with casper very well
<cjwatson> Debian have been trying to do this, I don't really like the approach though
<abli> Ok. Then what is your suggestion for implementing the following: I would like to be able to boot from a CD (or USB), format and partition disks if needed, by hand, then launch the installer to in a screen session, then be able to attach to that screen session over ssh. Write a text frontend for  ubiquity?
<cjwatson> honestly, I'm not sure which of (d-i + porting live-installer + debugging undefined set of issues) or (writing a text frontend for ubiquity + figuring out how to make it look reasonable) would be easier. :-)
<cjwatson> do whichever you prefer
<abli> Ok. I'll think a bit more about this. Thanks for your suggestions
<cjwatson> sorry to be brief but I'm trying to figure out intrepid bugs at the moment :)
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r543 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/language.py):
<CIA-14> oem-config: Reset debian-installer/country if the language is changed, as otherwise
<CIA-14> oem-config: we can end up defaulting to an inappropriate country for the language.
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r544 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-14> oem-config: Stop defaulting to the timezone from /etc/timezone or /etc/localtime, as
<CIA-14> oem-config: this has a nasty habit of overriding the usual defaults for countries
<CIA-14> oem-config: with multiple timezone choices (LP: #283861).
<evand> before you release that, would you mind if I squeezed an update to zoommap.py from ubiquity in?
<cjwatson> not at all
<cjwatson> I was waiting for a translations export anyway
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r545 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.52
<xivulon> evand can you please double check the URLs in wubi/data/isolist.ini?
<evand> Xubuntu is missing the current symlink
<evand> Mythbuntu throws a 404
<evand> But Ubuntu and Kubuntu look ok (for the fallback, obviously the first link wont work with the final 8.10 images not being up)
<superm1> if mythbuntu is throwing a 404 still, xivulon can you come into #ubuntu-mythtv-dev and bug tgm4883 to fix that?
<evand> I'm convinced it's near-impossible to get a working DVD image out :/
<CIA-14> oem-config: evand * r546 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/zoommap.py):
<CIA-14> oem-config: * Pull timezone map changes from ubiquity:
<CIA-14> oem-config:  - Iterate through a list of nearby timezones on click, rather than
<CIA-14> oem-config:  selecting the absolute closest timezone to the pointer.
<CIA-14> oem-config:  - Stop scrolling the timezone map once the mouse is outside its
<CIA-14> oem-config:  boundaries (LP: 251231).
<superm1> evand, tgm4883 just fixed something that should have helped for the 404 on mythbuntu, can you try once more
<superm1> evand, if it's not working, can you give tgm4883_laptop a little more details/context which part about it doesn't work?
<evand> it's not, I'll message him
<tgm4883_laptop> frick, it's not going to work
<evand> er oh
<evand> here you are
<evand> metalink=http://www.mythbuntu.org/releases/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.metalink
<evand> metalink2=http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/intrepid-desktop-amd64.metalink
<evand> is what xivulon has in data/isolist.ini
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> let me fix that then real quick, it should still fail, but much later
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, now that i've got both metalink files there
<tgm4883_laptop> that part should work, but IIRC, the iso download will fail because the daily iso isn't where it's supposed to be
<evand> cjwatson: have you given any thought to the problem of the live filesystems rarely getting regenerated on account of broken packages?  Nag emails on failure to the appropriate package maintainer (which fails on ubuntu-devel@) has been the best idea I could come up with.
<cjwatson> not really; the way live filesystems are lashed up in cdimage right now makes proper notifications a bit tricky
<evand> hmm, indeed
<cjwatson> we should maybe be a bit more aggressive about failing CD builds when the livefs fails
<cjwatson> that would punt the problem up one more layer and make it easier to see
<persia> Perhaps it's just a matter of being more aggressive about archive-consistency cleanup generally?
<cjwatson> well, yes, but it does help when we're notified quickly of problems
<evand> Indeed, I think failing CD builds would be a good start.
<evand> Is this is worth a proper discussion at UDS?  I suspect the fact that we haven't had a working DVD since the 7th of October is causing a lot of headaches.
<evand> err s/working/updated/
 * cjwatson adds "proper notifications on live filesystem build failures" to his UDS list
<cjwatson> I think it might be a bit light for a full session though, unless there's more similar stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> evand, is wubi still failing on the mythbuntu installs?\
<evand> indeed, perhaps we (or I, given the circumstances) could just gather interested parties during lunch or talk about it as part of one of the morning sessions.
<evand> tgm4883_laptop: I've never tried a Wubi mythbuntu install.  My Windows VMs have been broken for ages.
<evand> But that link still doesn't wokr.
<evand> work*
<tgm4883_laptop> ah I see it now
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the links wrong
<persia> Does it need a UDS session?  I'd think a mail to ubuntu-devel@ ought be enough, just to see if anyone finds value in updating the images when the livefs isn't updated.
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> it's kinda wrong I guess, as the naming doesn't follow the ubuntu daily name
<evand> persia: good point, I'd be satisfied with that
<tgm4883_laptop> should be http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/mythbuntu-desktop-amd64.metalink
<tgm4883_laptop> not http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/intrepid-desktop-amd64.metalink
<evand> tgm4883_laptop: noted, will change
<cjwatson> persia: or a bug on ubuntu-cdimage ...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> evand, wait, thats wrong too.  http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.metalink
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry about that
<persia> cjwatson, That works too, although I'd like ubuntu-devel@ would have a wider audience.
<tgm4883_laptop> should be that for i386 too
<cjwatson> persia: *nod*
<tgm4883_laptop> evand,  http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.metalink    http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.metalink  and in case it matters  http://mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current/mythbuntu-8.10-metalink.md5sum
<evand> ok, I'll start a thread then
<xivulon> evand Xubuntu doesn't seem to have a "current" symlink going at the moment, not much I can do myself
<xivulon> mythbuntu seems to be working though, unless they fixed it after your comment
<xivulon> most important is that the first metalink for each distro is correct
<cjwatson> no current symlink> which means CD builds have failed for days at a time
<cjwatson> hmm, something bizarre there with mirror syncing, I'll look later
<evand> xivulon: are you sure mythbuntu is working?  Both links in isolist.ini for it are 404s
<xivulon> ah I was looking only at the dir of the URL http://www.mythbuntu.org/devel/dailies/current the actual file name is different, I was using the standard naming convention intrepid-desktop-i386.metalink
<evand> ah, well I've updated the metalinks for mythbuntu
<evand> and will put a new wubi up
<xivulon> ok, the other route is to change the daily iso names on mythbuntu servers to match ubuntu naming convention (not that I am a big fan of it...)
<evand> new wubi is up
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> artwork suggested to remove the shadow in wubi graphics, can I add that in?
<evand> xivulon: I have no objections, but you should probably take it to the release and documentation teams.
<xivulon> if I can find the svg will do so
<xivulon> I am wondering how syncio in ntfs affects swap performance, does caching have a role in swap file writes?
<superm1> xivulon, i got someone who tried doing a mythbuntu/wubi with the latest daily of mythbuntu and wubi 5.12, it's bailing out on grub4dos for him though.  i'm not really sure how to help debug it
<superm1> would you be able to come take a look?
<xivulon> superm1 have to go now, can you tell him to post in the wubi forum?
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<superm1> xivulon, sure
<CIA-14> console-setup: cjwatson * r78 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): Run debconf-updatepo to update translation files.
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r547 oem-config/debian/ (18 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r123 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r124 ubuntu/debian/changelog: correct changelog
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r975 ubuntu/ (33 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r125 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu10
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r548 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.20ubuntu10.
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r549 oem-config/debian/changelog: fix bug-closing syntax
<CIA-14> oem-config: cjwatson * r550 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.52
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r976 ubuntu/ (15 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-14> debian-installer: Use unversioned nic-firmware and scsi-firmware packages instead of the
<CIA-14> debian-installer: old versioned ones (LP: #220917).
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r977 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu20
<xivulon_> cjwatson, re the X freeze, I do not end up with much of an xorg.conf at all...
<xivulon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58489/
<xivulon_> is this expected/known or do I need to dig further?
<cjwatson> that's normal nowadays
<cjwatson> I suggest asking #ubuntu-x for help anyway
<cjwatson> but nowadays X is meant to detect most things itself
 * xivulon_ feels old
<xivulon_> I'll see if I can reproduce in vm
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r41 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Write syslinux configuration to text.cfg as well.
<xivulon_> X in vm is perfectly fine
<xivulon_> in a normal installation what is the default grub timeout?
<xivulon_> I get 10 secs in wubi, seems a bit high
<cjwatson> xivulon_: 3 seconds if no other operating systems are installed, 10 if they are
<cjwatson> I think that makes sense in general, it's not ridiculously long but it gives people a chance to think
<xivulon_> I see, of course windows will be detected that is why it is 10 secs, even though in wubi case that is going to be the second boot menu
<TheMuso_> cjwatson: 275233 was already targeted afaik, at least I remember seeing it in the list of bugs in the meeting on Wednesday.
<xivulon_> since ntldr is used to choose between ubuntu and wubi, menu.lst is mostly used to choose a different kernel or rescue mode
<xivulon_> s/between ubuntu/between windows/
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm not honestly sure it's worth the complexity to spot that though
<xivulon_> true
<TheMuso_> woops meant for devel but oh well.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: no, I think it was a different bug
<cjwatson> on pulseaudio rather than libcanberra
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Right.
<cjwatson> unless it got reassigned but I don't see that from the activity log
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r978 ubuntu/ (build/config/lpia.cfg debian/changelog): Move lpia to 2.6.27-4 kernels.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r979 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu21
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-17
<flupke> hi, I'm looking for information on making my own linux/initrd.gz images for a netboot install
<flupke> so far I have been able to boot the kernel, but how do I make the initrd start the installation script ?
<cjwatson> flupke: I hope you aren't trying to do it with update-initramfs ...?
<cjwatson> flupke: the netboot install initrds are built using the debian-installer package; if you use that then you would have to go to some effort to make it not start the installer on boot
<flupke> cjwatson: heh I was using update-initramfs... thanks I did'nt know about debian-installer
<xivulon> superm1 can you have someone to test mythbuntu rev 513+ in http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield?
<abli_> How can I pass a preseed file to ubiquity if I am running ubiquity from the command line after booting the live CD? Also: running "ubiquity -d noniteractive" from a gnome terminal on the live cd crashes with "partam exited with code 10" being the last message. The disk has a large empty space on it. Any ideas what might be causing that?
<cjwatson> abli_: pass the preseed file as input to 'sudo debconf-set-selections' first
<cjwatson> abli_: running hardy?
<cjwatson> abli_: sounds like bug 182004
<abli_> ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso in a kvm virtual machine. I'll check that bug
<abli_> How is README.diskdefines file on the live cd used? what would happen if I would use the one from the i386 live cd on the amd64 live cd?
<cjwatson> I don't think it's used by very much
<cjwatson> I wouldn't worry about it
<abli_> ok. thanks.
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r42 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog desktop/usb-creator.desktop): * Move from System Tools to Administration (LP: #285009).
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r43 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.9
<CIA-14> base-installer: cjwatson * r335 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add support for virtual kernel flavour on amd64 (LP: #283368).
<superm1> evand, are you planning at least one more ubiquity upload before gold image?
<cjwatson> there definitely needs to be
<evand> indeed
<superm1> okay i've got at least one critical mythbuntu thing to sneak into it then
<CIA-14> base-installer: cjwatson * r336 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu7
<CIA-14> ubiquity: superm1 * r2908 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): Add commit about broken cdrom entries to mythbuntu frontend
<cjwatson> I have some more stuff on its way but may take a few hours
<cjwatson> the langpack stuff still isn't working quite right :(
<evand> noted
<evand> I'm in grub-installer now, so I'm waiting on that as well.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: superm1 * r2909 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): properly pre-setup database on mythbuntu frontend
<kirkland> cjwatson: were you opposed to adding the _netdev bits to the partman fstab writer for iscsi?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm trying to resolve the bits i saw in -meeting and your question in the bug
<cjwatson> I don't mind if it's necessary
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think it might be required, in conjunction with another change
<kirkland> cjwatson: Etienne is testing a package I prepared for him
<kirkland> cjwatson: in any case, Soren is supposed to be back at work on Monday, and I'd like his review of any iscsi changes I'd propose, as it's modifying work he previously started
<james_w> persistence confirmed working on today's daily, thanks.
<evand> hooray
<james_w> I still get the errors on shutdown
<james_w> end_request, I/O error, /dev/sdb, sector <some number>
<james_w> repeated a lot with different sectors
<james_w> between hitting enter when prompted to remove the CD and the machine shutting down
<evand> hrm
<evand> Does this also happen on the regular live CD?  I'm assuming sdb would be one of your regular disks.
<james_w> Colin suggested it might be a problem with the order in which things are unmounted, but I can't see that casper has anything to do with unmounting, is it just the normal mechanism?
<james_w> I'm just booting again to find out what /dev/sdb is
<james_w> it doesn't seem to happen without persistence, I'll check again in a minute
<james_w> /dev/sdb is the USB stick I am using
<evand> odd, I would figure that would end up as sda.
<james_w> yeah, no messages without persistence
<james_w> I'm off to make dinner. If there is anything you would like me to try I will be happy to
<evand> ok, I'll try to think through this one a bit more
<evand> james_w: how are you reproducing this?  That is, aside from removing quiet splash from the kernel command line, is there anything else you're doing?
<evand> -no-shutdown in kvm appears to be broken, unless I'm missing something
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r44 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-14> usb-creator: Always write cdrom-detect/try-usb=true, rather than just when
<CIA-14> usb-creator: persistence is enabled.
<james_w> nothing else. ISO->USB with USB creator, with persistence. Add "persistence" to kernel command line, removing "quiet splash" so I can see what is going on, then booting and shutting down.
 * james_w -> pub
<evand> using KVM or real hardware?
<james_w> real hardware. I'll try and find a second machine and USB to rule that out
<evand> ah, I'll try with real hardware in a bit as KVM is failing me.
<CIA-14> usb-creator: evand * r45 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-14> usb-creator: persist was always getting enabled as the flag for it was being passed as
<CIA-14> usb-creator: a string rather than an integer.
<evand> hrm, cdrom-detect/ask-usb fails to account for the situation where you have a CD in the drive as well.
<cjwatson> it's not clear what the user actually wants there :)
<cjwatson> we'd have to detect BIOS boot order ...
<cjwatson> (i.e. impossible)
<evand> surely we could either A) try to unmount /cdrom before running the block inside db_get cdrom-detect/try-usb
<evand> or B) (and scary for this late in the cycle) rework the code to check for a proper Ubuntu CD device by device.
<evand> I suspect my original description of the problem may have been confusing
<evand> Right now I have an Ubuntu image on USB stick plugged in and a Windows drivers CD inserted into the computer.
<evand> It first mounts the CD, then goes into the try-usb block and mounts the usb disk over top of that.
<evand> If I stick a if [ "$mounted" = "1" ]; then break; fi before try-usb it goes with the Windows CD, which obviously fails.
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<evand> I suspect in this scenario, it should try to mount, then check to make sure we're dealing with an Ubuntu image, if not go to the next device, if there are no devices left, fail
<cjwatson> I see what you mean, that's badly wrong
<cjwatson> I'm not sure as to the right answer, though, buried in fixing language pack stuff right now
<cjwatson> fix it as you see fit :)
<evand> indeed, I'll see what I can come up with
<cjwatson> think I might have nailed langpacks now
<cjwatson> several problems: (1) wasn't deciding which language packs to use before generating the blacklist (2) was filtering out packages with prerms before doing ok-to-remove calculations (3) needed to try recursively removing broken packages because apt is a bit weird (4) was removing packages from the difference list too early so they stopped being considered as packages that were allowed to be removed (er, I think)
<evand> ahh
<evand> wow, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-18
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2910 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-14> ubiquity: * Fix excessive file-copy blacklisting, which had several problems
<CIA-14> ubiquity:  (LP: #285238):
<CIA-14> ubiquity:  - wasn't deciding which language packs to use before generating the
<CIA-14> ubiquity:  blacklist;
<CIA-14> ubiquity:  - was filtering out packages with prerms before doing ok-to-remove
<CIA-14> ubiquity:  calculations;
<cjwatson> evand: how are those bugs going?
<cjwatson> I have to crash RSN ...
<evand> working on them.  Had to take a call earlier.  I have a patch for grub-installer that I'm testing.
<cjwatson> ok, I'm going to be away for most of the day tomorrow, but I can probably squeeze in a review first thing tomorrow if there's anything you're uncomfortable with just uploading
<cjwatson> though it might be most expedient to upload and ask Steve to review
<evand> ok, noted
<cjwatson> good luck
<evand> indeed, so long as I get another set of eyes on them
<evand> thanks
<evand> cheers
<evand> Is it by design that the alternate CD syslinux does not have a countdown before it automatically boots?
<evand> My concern is this: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c4s3_keyboard.html
<evand> Though admittedly not a great concern.
<evand> hrm, USB disk d-i installs are failing in apt-setup / pkgsel
<evand> Given that you cannot create symlinks on vfat, what should usb-creator do when it encounters one?  Recursively copy?
<evand> Though that wont work for . -> ubuntu
<evand> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/282037/comments/9 - I've tested that as best I could.
<evand> I have not been able to get a proper d-i setup working yet, but I tested both state= paths on the desktop CD.
<evand> cjwatson: see also (if you have time) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/234185
<evand> otherwise I'll just ask slangasek to look when he can.
<evand> as suggested
<evand> ok, so the problem is in apt-setup as neither /hd-media is present nor is OVERRIDE_LEAVE_CD_MOUNTED set.
<evand> ah, and pkgsel is equally angry at life.
<cjwatson> evand: by design although I forget exactly why :-)
<cjwatson> evand: d-i isn't supposed to have any of the OVERRIDE_* things set
<cjwatson> they're basically for ubiquity
<cjwatson> so shouldn't /cdrom just be mounted in a USB install?
<cjwatson> /hd-media is only if you're using iso-scan
<cjwatson> grub-installer looks reasonable
<cjwatson> evand: the only thing I notice about cdrom-detect is that it will fail to check .disk/info in the path where you had to select a CD-ROM driver module manually (rare though that is)
<cjwatson> evand: it might be worth leaving the code outside the while loop there with some kind of guard
<evand>  /cdrom is mounted
<evand> apt-setup tries to remount it with iso9660 RO
<evand> I mentioned hd-media and OVERRIDE as they avoid that code path
<evand> (among others needed to be avoided in that file)
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> maybe check whether it's iso9660 to start with as well
<cjwatson> I know it's getting into check soup but that's probably the simplest fix
<evand> indeed, that's what I did in the first pass, but then I realized there were other areas in that file that needed to be skipped
<cjwatson> (and make sure to update the bit further down)
<cjwatson> only two bits
<cjwatson> you can just set a flag or something
<evand> and then made a USB_INSTALL variable set by a check against cdrom-detect/try-usb, but that seems wrong
<evand> as usb-creator will set that key for both desktop and alternate
<cjwatson> no, I wouldn't do that
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> add a check to the first [ -d /hd-media ] block for whether /cdrom is currently mounted as iso9660
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> then, if it actually does the mount, set a flag
<evand> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> in the other block further down, replace the [ ! -d /hd-media ] && ... bit with checking that flag instead
<cjwatson> seems most straightforward
<evand> that wont fix pkgsel, whatever it's breaking on, but that's something seperate to tackle when I wake back up.
<evand> separate*
<cjwatson> right, it does it approximately unconditionally for CDs
<cjwatson> again, I suspect an is-it-mounted-as-iso9660 check would do the job for now
<evand> does what?
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> since load-install-cd will always mount as iso9660, so unmounting anything that isn't iso9660 is clearly not going to work
<cjwatson> there, a justification :)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> it does it> pkgsel and umount, I mean
<cjwatson> sorry, in a rush so telegraphic
<cjwatson> stop
<evand> hahah
<evand> no worries
<evand> TheMuso_: before I forget, I do believe this will end up counting as a successful test of dm-raid.  Though I think I have a bug to file there with respect to resizing failing by trying to use the wrong device.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-19
<ptlo> hi; i'm trying to install ubuntu (intrepid nightly) from the usb stick - copied over all the files from alternate install cd, set up boot loader (grub), using the newer cdrom-detect packages as described in bug #234185 comments; install comes pretty far, installs the base system, but then barfs on pkgsel.postint, which calls load-install-cd, which tries to remount cdrom (which i don't have, since i'm using usb), and fails miserably
<ptlo> afaics the only difference in my setup (from the situation discussed in that bug) is that i actually don't have a cd-rom drive on the target computer; so anyways, is this known, am i doing something trivially wrong, should i post a new bug, or? any pointers appreciated :)
<evand> ptlo: it's known, we're working on a fix
<james_w> hey evand
<ptlo> evand: ok, thx, if i can help out (by testing proposed solution, or whatever) just say
<evand> hi james_w
<evand> ptlo: noted, thanks
<CIA-52> installation-guide: cjwatson * r433 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080520ubuntu3
<Elmnas> hi people can someone please help me to fix some erros in iwconfig?
<cjwatson> evand: what's happening with those bugs? (I know it's the weekend ...) We need to get ubiquity uploaded tomorrow at the latest
<cjwatson> evand: which I assume will be best if the other packages get done first
<evand> cjwatson: on them.  I intend to have everything uploaded tonight.
<cjwatson> great
 * cjwatson eyes bug 285626 suspiciously
<cjwatson> ETA 3h 5m on the Kubuntu download though ...
<evand> ~1h here
 * cjwatson envies evand
<cjwatson> bandwidth is not something I have in abundance
<evand> 15M/768K here.  I used to have 15/15 but had to switch providers when I moved as it is a different cable market.
<cjwatson> I'm too far from the exchange I think
<cjwatson> (ADSL)
<evand> gah
<cjwatson> so I have something embarrassing like 512K/256K
<evand> I flat out refuse to go back to DSL (IDSL back when the cable companies didn't offer Internet access)
<evand> I dont want to guess how long it takes you to download one of the DVD images or do an update.
<cjwatson> jigdo is my friend
<cjwatson> it's still not quick but it's less bad than it might be
<cjwatson> but it's true I don't do DVD work very often for more or less this reason
<evand> cjwatson: I cannot reproduce 285626
<cjwatson> maybe it's hardware-specific then
<evand> I've asked him to produce some logs
<cjwatson> might still be some bit of the Kubuntu session we aren't running :-/
<evand> if that's the case it's quite odd that it is only affecting him
<cjwatson> well, could be the equivalent of composite vs. non-composite window manager, say
<evand> though there is no background set
<evand> ah
<evand> good point
<cjwatson> check what wm the normal session runs? ubiquity-dm starts kwin and then dcopserver --nosid
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> we might be missing some kind of configuration process before kwin
<cjwatson> that kwin then expects to query for data to figure out which mode to start in, or something
<cjwatson> thanks for doing this on a Sunday
 * evand needs to pick up a KVM.  Moving a usb keyboard between my desktop and a machine installing via d-i is somewhat primative.
<evand> no problem.  I normally try to get some work done on the weekends anyway so this is nothing new.
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/kubuntu-ps
<evand> Nothing in that jumps out at me as needing to be run, and my guess of maybe klauncher caused no change.
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: evand * r431 cdrom-detect/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: Try to find an Ubuntu image on every CD device, not just the first
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: (LP: #234185).
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: evand * r431 cdrom-detect/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: Try to find an Ubuntu image on every CD device, not just the first
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: (LP: #234185).
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: evand * r432 cdrom-detect/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu4
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-12
<superm1> TheMuso, set cia_send_revno per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<TheMuso> superm1: Yeah I know, forgot to after a fresh format/install
<TheMuso> /c
<davmor2> Morning All
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r162 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (7 files in 5 dirs): Add an Ubuntu One slide.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r163 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Freeze exception (LP: #447383).
<evand> hrm, I'm not sure I can clear swap partitions in a finish-install script, as the root directory is not passed to finish-install scripts, so this wouldn't work for the oem-config case.
<evand> just thinking out loud
<davmor2> evand: man you have weird thoughts.   I'm thinking things like what we having for dinner ;)
<kim0> Hi folks .. is there a d-i value to control booting degraded raid ?
<cr3> hi folks, I seem to be encountering strange problems installing today's desktop image on a few systems:
<cr3> I tried installing i386 on a few systems and one system installed just fine while the others just had a flickering screen
<cr3> I then tried installing amd64 on the same systems and one of the systems that flickered installed just fine but the others were flickering, including the one that installed fine before
<cr3> might it be possible that there's a race condition somewhere that's causing unpredictable behavior?
<cjwatson> cr3: I don't have a direct answer as I haven't seen this myself, but race conditions can arise from incorrect conditions in upstart jobs
<cr3> I should have a video camera in my lab to showcase these situations and I could get dressed as Vanna White
<cjwatson> ...
 * evand wonders out loud if we would gain anything by walking /rofs in the background while the user answers questions.
<cjwatson> it's certainly the source of a big delay for no obvious reason ...
<evand> we have a few bugs whereby the installer is bailing out in what looks like partman_commit (442560, 445756, 441709, 448252, 440922).  I'm going to see if teaching parted_server to talk directly to syslog gets us any further along tomorrow.
<Zelut> I need to define the DNS server(s) in my preseed config at PXE. Can anyone tell me what the syntax is?
<dholbert> cjwatson, how do I request review (or get approval, or whatever) on the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu patch that I've posted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pywebkitgtk/+bug/434413   ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434413 in pywebkitgtk "Dragging from the installer Webkit widget crashes Ubiquity" [Medium,Triaged]
<cjwatson> dholbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess probably best
<cjwatson> dholbert: or actually
<cjwatson> dholbert: just catch evand during European working hours?
<dholbert> cjwatson, ok -- is he the man behind that package?
<cjwatson> should probably open a new task on the Ubuntu ubiquity package, since it really is still a bug in pywebkitgtk as well
<dholbert> Yeah, ok
<cjwatson> dholbert: both evand and I are
<dholbert> ah, cool
<cjwatson> but it's end-of-day for me
<dholbert> Ok
<dholbert> cjwatson, mind if I un-dupe the duplicate bug, and make that the one for adding a workaround in the slideshow?
<dholbert> cjwatson, dupe is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/448703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448703 in ubiquity "Installer crashs when dragging the slideshow icons (dup-of: 434413)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434413 in pywebkitgtk "Dragging from the installer Webkit widget crashes Ubiquity" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbert> rather than filing a new bug
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r166 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slides/link/general.css): Made images in slideshow non-draggable to work around pywebkitgtk crash.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r167 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference for the previous commit.
<dholbert> evand: yay, thanks for committing that patch!
<evand> dholbert: thanks for writing it
<dholbert> no prob, twas easy :)
<dholbert> The pywebkitgtk crash is very strange -- from playing around with different testcases, it looks like it specifically crashes on rectangular (non-square) PNG files
<cjwatson> dholbert: BTW, it's not relevant now, but I didn't actually mean that you needed a new bug - it's possible to mark single bugs in LP as affecting more than one package. See the "Also affects distribution" link
<dholbert> cjwatson, ah, ok -- good to know. thanks
<dholbert> RE the pywebkitgtk crash -- it doesn't crash on the Firefox slide, for instance, because the firefox image is a square
<dholbert> and if I resize the ubuntu image to be square, it doesn't crash on that, either
<dholbert> but if I make it a rectangle (even a small rectangle), it crashes
<dholbert> Anyway, hopefully the pywebkitgtk guys will figure that one out.  Good that we can easily disable it here, to stave off one method of self-foot-shooting during installation.
<evand> dholbert: the firefox image is a special case
<dholbert> evand, right -- _because_ it's square, is what I'm saying
<dholbert> evand, (at least, as far as not crashing goes)
<evand> well I mean that it's handled differently than the other images
<dholbert> right
<evand> okay
<dholbert> *right, I guess it's a special case in multiple senses. :) but the one that matters for not crashing is that it's square
<evand> haha indeed
<evand> is there a bug number for this?
<dholbert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/434413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434413 in pywebkitgtk "Dragging from the installer Webkit widget crashes Ubiquity" [Medium,Triaged]
<evand> ah, indeed
<evand> just wanted to be sure of the context
<evand> as there are a number of webkit bugs :-/
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-13
 * dholbert has noted the square-image thing on that bug
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r230 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Properly set the icons in the source treeview. Thanks John S.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Gruber (LP: #436469).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r231 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/misc.py): Handle the device no longer existing in fs_size (LP: #439001).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r232 trunk/ (40 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r233 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.10
<davmor2> Oh my giddy aunt.  Wubi's only just gone and installed flawlessly.  Will keep testing in case it's a fluke but fingers crossed
<evand> woohoo
<cjwatson> did we change anything to help it? :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: shhhhhh!
<davmor2> cjwatson: don't worry there is still time for it to die a horrific flaming death.
<davmor2> 64bit wubi died :( but hey at least it's not more broken :)
<NCommander> davmor2, why'd it die?
<NCommander> cjwatson, this just occurred to me, but did you get a FFe for partman-uboot, or do we still need one?
<cjwatson> I did not
<cjwatson> it's your package :)
<davmor2> NCommander: complete randomness on if it works or not :(
<NCommander> davmor2, ouch :-/
<davmor2> NCommander: First try on 32 bit Worked flawlessly second didn't first on 64bit didn't
<NCommander> davmor2, which host OS?
<NCommander> cjwatson, if the package is destined for main, do I need an FFe from ubuntu-release, or motu-release? (the wiki says motu-release, but I think thats an assumption the package is heading to universe)
<davmor2> Vista
<NCommander> davmor2, Vista or Vista x64? :-)
<davmor2> I can try on xp too if you want
<davmor2> Vista 32bit
<cjwatson> NCommander: the former
<NCommander> cjwatson, that's what I thought. Thank you.
<NCommander> cjwatson, partman-uboot was accepted to universe but it FTBFS'ed. I'll fix that and upload version 2.
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r384 ubuntu/ (debian/bootstrap-base.templates debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-33> base-installer: Install kernel headers to match the kernel (LP: #413135). This may be
<CIA-33> base-installer: overridden by setting base-installer/kernel/headers to false.
<CIA-33> casper: TheMuso * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20091013212553-ia52d7qnpy1yad6h trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-33> casper:  - .pulse_a11y_nostart -> pulse_a11y_nostart due to being in a system
<CIA-33> casper:  directory, to completely match the change in pulseaudio, which I missed
<CIA-33> casper:  earlier.
<TheMuso> woops still need to set some stuff...
<CIA-33> casper: TheMuso * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20091013212928-fms8zsscgagjplrp trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.204
<NCommander> cjwatson, so now that partman-uboot is in main, and built, what comes next? I assume integration into ubiquity?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I assume you've seeded it somewhere already
<NCommander> cjwatson, no, I didn't think you seeded udebs ...
<cjwatson> sure, 'installer' seed
<cjwatson> I'll do it now
<cjwatson> adding udeb support to germinate was the original reason I took over germinate maintenance from Scott, before warty released ;-)
<cjwatson> in the usual "all I'm doing is applying your patches, you might as well maintain it" kind of way
<NCommander> cjwatson, I didn't know that
<cjwatson> apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/292684/ to ubiquity, run 'debian/rules update', and see how it works out from there
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-14
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3514 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/check-kernels): Install kernel headers to match the kernel (#413135).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3515 ubiquity/debian/changelog: bump to 2.0.0 for Ubuntu 9.10
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1192 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-14 kernels.
<mdke> evand: any chance of adding a help button to usb-creator?
<mdke> evand: or rather, usb-creator-gtk
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r157 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Use ext4 by default (lp: #444214)
<evand> mdke: sure
<davmor2> evand: Morning, do you know if any changes have gone in to stabilise wubi at all, is it worth testing today?
<evand> davmor2: none that I've made.  Remind me what the exact problem you're having is?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r234 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add a help button for the GTK+ frontend.
<evand> ^ rgreening_ I'm not making that change for the kde frontend as kubuntu-docs does not have the relevant usb-creator pages.
<davmor2> evand: it will randomly work and randomly not.  It leaves no errors in the logs,  everytime seeming to say it successfully installed.
<evand> define randomly not
<davmor2> 1 in 9 install correctly
<davmor2> but you get no idea if it will or not until it does or doesn't
<evand> right, but in terms of it failing
<evand> what happens
<evand> where does it fail
<evand> what do you see
<evand> etc
<davmor2> multiple issues mostly with grub.  you can drop into grub sh:_  or  No wubildr on a partition error or occasionally it sails through
<evand> woo 4.27MB/s to cdimage.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1193 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move Dove images to 2.6.31-208 kernels.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1194 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-105 kernels.
<wekt> where do bug reports on the 'alternative' debian install program go?  package debian-installer seems to be something different according to the description.
<cjwatson> debian-installer is correct.
<cjwatson> which documentation
<cjwatson> ?
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1195 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu68
<wekt> you want the description i mentioned?  I've lost it.  i don't find it again.  "You are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike."
<cjwatson> wekt: do you mean 'apt-cache show debian-installer'? that's about the binary package, which is a bit different. /ubuntu/+source/debian-installer is the right place to file d-i bugs in Launchpad, anyway.
<sdh> hello all - would this be the right place to enquire about live cd customisations? i've spent three days getting increasingly frustrated :)
<cjwatson> sdh: in some cases yes, we may have to redirect you depending on the details
<sdh> cjwatson: great thanks. i'm basically trying to make a few adjustments to the stock jaunty desktop i386 cd (as per instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization). specifically i am apt-get dist-upgrading the chroot and then installing lvm2 so i can use the resulting cd to rescue some of my servers (that run lvm). the trouble i'm having is - i think - that the initrd is getting confused. boot fails. i have tried mkinitramfs -o /initrd
<sdh> comparing the original initrd with mine i notice teh original has a conf/uuid.conf - but it all seems a bit mysterious
<sdh> :)
<sdh> if you know enough to help, or can point me in the right direction, i'll basically love you forever :)
<cjwatson> hmm, sounds as though maybe you've removed the casper package?
<cjwatson> oh, no
<sdh> nope, heh :)
<cjwatson> try, in the chroot:  sudo CASPER_GENERATE_UUID=1 update-initramfs -u
<sdh> ooh :)
<cjwatson> that might help, or it might simply get you onto the next problem along
<sdh> thanks - humour me, this takes a while to rebuild everything
<cjwatson> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<sdh> ooh useful, thanks
<sdh> back in a few mins then
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r385 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.102ubuntu2
<sdh> cjwatson: that command generated /boot/initrd.img-blahblah in the chroot, as opposed to /initrd.gz - do i need to fix that? i am a bit confused about how the squashfs, iso and casper all sit together to be honest
<cjwatson> you'll need to take that /boot/initrd.img-* and put it wherever the initrd actually gets booted from
<sdh> or will it be ok so long as i copy it from inside the chroot (squashfs) into casper/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> strictly speaking I think we move it to save space
<sdh> ok i think that's casper/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> but copying would be fine too
<cjwatson> yes
<sdh> thanks..
<TheMuso> cjwatson: If you have a minute? Would you mind having a skim over bug 450214? Its to do with the alternate installer hanging when attempting to format a swap partition on powerpc. If you can possibly give me a pointer to where I might start looking, I am happy to find the bug and try to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450214 in partman-base "Parted server appears to hang when attempting to format a swap partition on powerpc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450214
<cjwatson> TheMuso: ok, just trying to deal with bug 434173 at the moment but I'll queue that up for afterwards
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434173 in language-selector "[karmic] Regression from 9.04 in getting fully translated Ubuntu installation" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434173
<TheMuso> cjwatson: As I said, only if you have a minute.
<TheMuso> I completely udnerstand that there are more important things to address.
<sdh> cjwatson: for info the uuid comes out differently in the chroot-generated version vs the original - that ok?
<sdh> cjwatson: i'm not actually sure what that uuid is for
<sdh> squashfs rebuilding...
<sdh> cjwatson: i'm guessing the uuid.conf should contain the same as .disk/casper-uuid-generic
<sdh> this is far more complex than i had given it credit for
<cjwatson> sdh: the reason for the UUID is so that we can reliably match up the initrd with the squashfs on disk
<sdh> cjwatson: sorry, can you elaborate?
<cjwatson> sdh: we can't just look on the CD drive, since there are live USB sticks etc., and there are special cases like people copying live CDs to partitions on the hard disk to act as recovery images
<sdh> i think this is precisely the problem i am having
<cjwatson> so we need to make sure that we've actually found the right image
<sdh> roger that
<sdh> i think that's why it broke when i added lvm support perhaps
<sdh> because it saw the lvm disks and tried to mount the wrong one
<sdh> not sure.
<cjwatson> conf/uuid.conf in the initramfs needs to match /.disk/casper-uuid-generic on the CD
<sdh> cool ok thanks, i'll set that up now
<sdh> cjwatson: very much appreciate your help
<sdh> this is a rather dark art
<cjwatson> the casper-new-uuid program may help
<cjwatson> TheMuso: wasn't implying anything about importance, just an indication of what I was already doing :)
<TheMuso> righto
<sdh> cjwatson: ok this version works, but doesn't have lvm support - i'll try adding that now and let you know how it goes
<sdh> god, mksquashfs is painfully slow
<sdh> ok cjwatson it fails... :(
<sdh> cjwatson: first error on the boot screen is "cp: cannot create '/root/var/log': no such file or directory
<sdh> etc
<sdh> no init found ... you get the idea
<sdh> that's on the box which has an install of ubuntu already (on lvm)
<sdh> booting on a blank box (no install) it works just fine
<sdh> this is essentially the problem i've been grappling with for 3 days now
<sdh> from casper.log: running /scripts/casper-premount (done, done).. then
<sdh> /init: line 1: cannot open /dev/sr0: no such file~
<TheMuso> sdh: Is it a custom kernel?
<TheMuso> sdh: i.e are you using a custom compiled kernel?
<sdh> TheMuso: no, it's from apt-get dist-upgrade inside the squashfs
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<TheMuso> because no /dev/sr0 means either no rom drive found, or no sr_mod module loaded, although the ubuntu kernels have that built in.
<sdh> what is /dev/sr0, sorry
<sdh> oh, should it be the initrd?
<TheMuso> Its the device node used to access CD/DVD drives via the SCSI subsystem in the kernel
<sdh> ah hm
<TheMuso> sdh: Have a look in /proc/scsi/scsi to see if anything relating to your CD drive is there.
<sdh> TheMuso: i'm booting off usb
<sdh> well actually tell a lie
<TheMuso> Note that most IDE and all SATA chipsets use tehe SCSI subsystem in the kernel these days
<sdh> i'm booting off an iso in vmware
<TheMuso> Oh and USB
<sdh> so "cd"
<TheMuso> Right
<sdh> TheMuso: i've got it down to this:
<TheMuso> USB, SATA, and most IDE drivers now use the SCSI subsystem in the kernel
<sdh> TheMuso: if i create a blank machine with no install, the "cd" boots just fine on that
<sdh> TheMuso: if i boot it on a box (same hardware) with an existing ubuntu install, it doesn't boot
<TheMuso> sdh: Have you run through the initramfs with debugging enabled?
<sdh> TheMuso: no, how do i do that?
<TheMuso> There is a command-line variable that can be given on the kernel command-line.
<TheMuso> Can't remember what it is off hand however.,
<sdh> i'll try debug
<TheMuso> I think "debug" will log to a file, "debug=anything" will log to the tty
<sdh> ok it dropped me to (initramfs) without seeming to do anything before hand
<sdh> can i single step from here?
<TheMuso> don't think so
<sdh> this is a real nightmare i must say :)
<sdh> i thought this would be easy, ha!
<TheMuso> Make sure that you pass everything else to the kernel as you would normally but add debug at the end
<sdh> TheMuso: that's what i just did - i'm at (initramfs) minus the errors (because presumably it's dropped me to the shell before doing its stuff)
<TheMuso> Ok, try debug=vc, vc can actually be anything, but =something means log to the tty
<TheMuso> oh and use nosplash so you don't get a splash, and get the terminal
<sdh> i have taken off splash and quiet, always do
<sdh> ok that did what i expected
<sdh> i.e. gave me lots of debug
<TheMuso> right
<sdh> basically the first error is a failure to mount /dev on /root/dev and it all goes wrong from there
<sdh> but im sure that's because something to do with /root is wrong
<TheMuso> you probably need to log the debugging to a file and get the file somewhere else to look at it
<sdh> yeah im scrolling through on the terminal
<sdh> basically i know the problem is to do with the box having lvm partitions
<sdh> but i can't get past that
<TheMuso> sdh: No idea at this point sorry.
<sdh> that's ok thanks for the help
<sdh> maybe cjwatson can shine some light on it when he gets back
<cjwatson> it's on the DebuggingCasper page I linked to earlier
<cjwatson> debug)
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, my scrollback was lagged ...
<cjwatson> my next recommendation would be to boot with debug (not debug=vc), and when it eventually crashes out to a shell, mount a real filesystem somewhere and copy /dev/.initramfs/initramfs.debug to it - then reboot so you have networking, and put that file somewhere we can see it
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I can't figure out from the logs why it would be failing at just that point; it's obviously right after a ped_timer_reset but I can't see where that could happen. I think the next step is to run the install afresh, but capture what parted_server is doing across that time interval using strace
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: So should I intercept the call to run parted_server and run it through stracem, logging to a file?
<TheMuso> s/stracem/strace/
<cjwatson> TheMuso: no need for that, just let it start normally and then, just before you tell partman to commit, get the pid of parted_server and run 'strace -o /tmp/parted_server.trace -s 1024 -p whatever-the-pid-was' on tty2
<TheMuso> cjwatson: ok great.
<TheMuso> Ok no change, retrieving the trace file for further examination.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'll see if I can find anything, but I've attached the strace log to the bug in case you're interested.
<TheMuso> hrm can't see anything that stands out, but my strace experience is limited.
<TheMuso> Anyway, gotta sleep, back in 7 hours or so.
<cjwatson> davmor2: next time you test wubi, could you please try adding this boot parameter to wubi's second stage (i.e. after the initial Windows bit and the reboot):
<cjwatson> partman/default_filesystem=ext3
<davmor2> cjwatson: sure
<davmor2> I'll fire up a run now
<cjwatson> based on a hunch that maybe it's not NTFS that's the problem at all
<evand> cjwatson: didn't wubi already create ext3 partitions up until today?
<sdh> cjwatson: https://steve.st/tmp/initramfs.debug
<sdh> i welcome your thoughts ;)
<cjwatson> evand: I don't think so
<cjwatson> evand: it just uses partman-auto's defaults, as far as I can tell, which were ext3 in jaunty but (as you know :-) ) ext4 now
<davmor2> cjwatson: Am I planting your line after the rootflags=syncio or after the initrd line?
<cjwatson> so I'm thinking that might account for a change in reliability from jaunty
<cjwatson> davmor2: the former
<cjwatson> davmor2: but not on a line by itself
<cjwatson> davmor2: put it on the same line as rootflags=syncio, at the end, with a space before it
<davmor2> yeah I got that bit figure thanks :)
<cjwatson> just checking :)
<evand> cjwatson: src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py looks like it wrote filesystem{ ext3 } up until today.
<evand> but perhaps I'm just misreading all of this
<cjwatson> sdh: hmm, whoops, I forgot about one bit - you'll need to extract /casper.log in the same way
<cjwatson> evand: oh, hmm
<sdh> cjwatson: heh, ok.
<cjwatson> in that case maybe I am barking up the wrong tree
<davmor2> cjwatson: running now
<cjwatson> davmor2: given what evand just pointed out, this is probably a waste of time :(
<sdh> cjwatson: with debug?
<sdh> cjwatson: https://steve.st/tmp/casper.log
<sdh> cjwatson: im struggling to get past this tbh - i might have to resort to knoppix but not sure that would be any different and i am more familiar with ubuntu (or so i thought!)
<cjwatson> sdh: so you've run into a particularly broken piece of code, but the good news is that your problem has at least been worked around in karmic, and you can apply the fix to your customised image
<davmor2> that seemed to work cjwatson but I'll try again and see if it was just a fluke
<cjwatson> sdh: I'm just digging out the patch for you
<cjwatson> davmor2: hmm, now that is doubly odd :-)
<sdh> cjwatson: oh cool, thanks - i'm keen to see this :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: could just be the kookiness of whether it installs or not that's why I'm retrying.  If it works a second time I'll try it on kubuntu
<cjwatson> if it works then the next stage is to figure out *why* :-)
<cjwatson> sdh: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/casper/trunk/revision/706 - the scripts/casper bit of that can be applied to /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper, and then you do the initramfs rebuilding dance again
<sdh> heheh.
<sdh> cheers, let me see
<sdh> that's in... the initrd?
<sdh> my mind is about to explode ;>
<davmor2> cjwatson: second run=fail :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: this isn't going to be something daft like a flaw in the loop module is it?
<evand> I've requested that all the "ubiquity explodes nearly instantly after pressing install" bugs that I'm aware of try libwebkit from my ppa.  Fingers crossed.
<sdh> cjwatson: ha, good one - that seems to have done it
<sdh> hmm thanks
<sdh> is that fixed to the same extend in the karmic beta?
<cjwatson> sdh: no, it was fixed after the beta release; it's fixed in current daily builds
<cjwatson> davmor2: no dea
<cjwatson> idea
<cjwatson> seems a bit of a stretch
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's why I said daft :)
<sdh> cjwatson: thanks for your help
<joshk> hey, i'm having a problem using floppy preseed in karmic beta1
<joshk> i saw that there's been a change in the file-preseed package regarding floppy support
<joshk> ah, it looksl ike mountmedia floppy isn't working because the only thing on the floppy is preseed.cfg
<cjwatson> sdh: no problem
<cjwatson> joshk: must admit it's something I'm entirely familiar with; if you track it down I'd be happy to apply fixes ...
<cjwatson> entirely UNfamiliar
<joshk> yeah, i'm getting there
<cjwatson> at least once I unbreak my laptop
<joshk> oh man, this fix is totally broken
<joshk> http://triplehelix.org/~joshk/mountmedia_0.19_0.19ubuntu1.diff
<joshk> "WANTDRIVERINJECTIONDISK" should have a $ in front of it
<joshk> let me see if that does the trick... i'm live in a VM and i should be able to make the change and rerun it
<joshk> that did it.
<joshk> should I file a LP bug?
<joshk> it's really a 1 character change.. the preseeded install is going fine now
<tormod> are all disks/partitions supposed to be automounted on the live CD?
<cjwatson> joshk: please file a bug if you could so that I have an audit trail, but I can apply that as soon as I resurrect my laptop
<cjwatson> tormod: IIRC we ended up with a general consensus of "no"
<joshk> cjwatson: okey doke
<joshk> assign to you?
<cjwatson> please
<tormod> cjwatson, sounds smart, but today's daily does
<cjwatson> tormod: likely to be a desktop bug, though?
<tormod> cjwatson, it does not on my up-to-date install for some reason
<cjwatson> (a) I don't think casper's responsible for any of that, except maybe turning things off, and (b) desktop components should really not be doing that by default
<cjwatson> unless there's some crackful bug I've forgotten
<tormod> looks like c) then :)
<tormod> any hints to what I can check?
<joshk> cjwatson: LP 451536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451536 in mountmedia ""mountmedia floppy" minor typo in driver injection floppy support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451536
<joshk> haha, just beat the bot
<cjwatson> joshk: fixed, thanks
<cjwatson> the bot responded to you
<joshk> oh
<joshk> neato
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks for changing the seeds yesterday for partman-uboot. I take it now I need to extend ubiquity to use partman-uboot, right?
<NCommander> (or do you want to handle that?)
<cjwatson> NCommander: I don't have cycles, please go ahead if you want it to happen
<NCommander> cjwatson, sure, I'll take it point on it, and hopefully finish it before Firday
<tormod> cjwatson, about dmraid support in Ubiquity: now that dmraid is pretty well integrated on the Desktop CD, the biggest issue is that I have to create /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid otherwise the partitioner will search for and display everything on the hidden raw devices
<joshk> cjwatson: awesome.. will there be a beta2 of karmic?
<tormod> joshk, there's soon RC...
<joshk> ah, RC? cool.
<cjwatson> what the man said
<cjwatson> tormod: the fugly quick solution would be to copy that chunk of hw-detect to a script that ubiquity runs just as the partitioner starts, so that it can actually ask the question (which IIRC is important in some corner cases)
<cjwatson> tormod: though interestingly when I tried this quickly in kvm it all seemed to work for me out of the box ...
<tormod> cjwatson, what corner cases? if somebody has fakeraids they do not want to use the raw devices
<cjwatson> tormod: tell that to the people who've complained about this assumption ;)
<tormod> otherwise they can boot with "nodmraid" and be wonderfully on their own
<cjwatson> tormod: usually the corner case is that somebody has some dmraid metadata lying around but they aren't actually intentionally using dmraid
<cjwatson> i.e. the dmraid tools get it wrong
<cjwatson> and I think a kernel parameter is too undiscoverable here
<tormod> dmraid tools get it wrong usually means the user has done something bad
<cjwatson> that's as may be but I don't want that to become the installer's problem
<tormod> the current situation is that "good" users might get into trouble
<cjwatson> I want to handle both
<tormod> what chunk of hw-detect are you referring to?
<cjwatson> the bit in disk-detect.sh that creates activate_dmraid
<cjwatson> I'm copying it over now
<tormod> well my clear opinion is that if dmraid has correctly hidden raw partitions away, the installer should not fish them out again. I think a kernel parameter is a light punishment to the people setting up invalid configurations
<cjwatson> and my clear opinion is that anything with a risk of regressions at this point isn't something I want to perpetrate; and I *know* this has been a thorny area in the past.
<cjwatson> but I do want to get this fixed if possible, so I prefer a safe course
<cjwatson> furthermore I insist that d-i and ubiquity have consistent behaviour where possible
<cjwatson> (and reasonable)
<tormod> I am not sure what d-i is doing nowadays
<cjwatson> it's acting as I described
<cjwatson> it asks before activating dmraid
<tormod> ok, if you get that question into ubiquity I will be happy
<tormod> but at one point we have to stop encouraging people running broken setups
<cjwatson> mm, but I'm the sucker who has to field the problem reports when things go wrong
<tormod> they will fail in the future when the dmraid starts to autosync for instance
<cjwatson> bug 279288 describes data loss caused by not asking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279288 in partman-base "User interface exception request: Ask the user if they wish to activate dmraid arrays." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279288
<cjwatson> or potential data loss anyway
<cjwatson> and indicates that it's the fault of the BIOS, not of the user
<cjwatson> which makes me a lot more sympathetic to the user
<tormod> the thing is that turning off raid in the BIOS does not erase the dmraid metadata..
<cjwatson> how's a user meant to know that?
<cjwatson> just because the design of dmraid is faulty, doesn't mean I want us to conspire in that faultiness :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3516 ubiquity/debian/changelog: indicate bug closure properly
<tormod> well currently we do activate all fakeraids on the live CD, so if the user answers "no" to your new question, then you should maybe deactivate the raid so it does not show up in the partitioner
<tormod> currenctly, raid and raw devices show up
<cjwatson> where do we do that?
<tormod> udev
<cjwatson> that's unfortunate and may be a serious regression
<tormod> I don't think that's new?
<cjwatson> we didn't have dmraid on the live CD until very recently
<cjwatson> the live CD is not meant to affect disks; causing dmraid devices to autosync would be bad. Does it do that?
<tormod> well I would not call it regression that raw devices are correctly hidden
<cjwatson> regressions do not necessarily affect everyone
<tormod> they do no autosync yet
<tormod> many years from that I reckon
<cjwatson> they must never autosync when merely running the live CD, without actively making use of those devices
<cjwatson> that would be counter to the design of the live CD
<tormod> without dmraid on the live cd, the live cd is extremely dangerous for us with fakeraids
<cjwatson> please understand that I am trying to satisfy both you and other people
<cjwatson> I understand your point of view, but it is also my responsibility to take other points of view into account
<cjwatson> I am not saying that we need to remove dmraid from the live CD; I think it makes sense there
<tormod> I understand, but I dataloss for "my" group is as serious as dataloss for the few others
<tormod> s/I/the
<cjwatson> I don't think we need to deactivate dmraid devices to cause them to not show up in the partitioner
<cjwatson> partman-base already takes account of the activate_dmraid flag
<cjwatson> that is sufficient
<tormod> but currently the raid shows up, without that flag, right?
<cjwatson> that is the one and only thing that that flag file affects
<cjwatson> it does absolutely nothing else
<cjwatson> actually, no, that's not quite true, it affects grub-installer too
<tormod> when I tried, flag on -> hides raw devices and shows raid, flag off -> shows raw devices AND raid
<cjwatson> aha, hang on, I'm misreading the partman-base code
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> so I think that will look a bit odd, but people who aren't using the RAID device will probably be OK to go "hang on, that's weird, what the hell is that disk" and they may be confused but as long as they don't use it it won't hurt
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3517 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac po/Makefile.in.in): bump to 2.0
<tormod> what happens later in the installation? the raw device partition are hidden by udev, so where does the installation go if someone sets up root on /dev/sda3 for instance
<cjwatson> if they were hidden altogether, then partman wouldn't see them
<cjwatson> so I don't think that can be the case
<tormod> they are gone from /dev. does partman go through /sys ?
<tormod> I thought that was was taking so utterly long in ubiquity: for partman to sniff through /dev/sda on its own. it does not?
<tormod> I mean, it does not do its own partition discovery?
<cjwatson> in my tests here, udev does not hide the raw devices
<cjwatson> oh, though it does hide the partitions
<tormod> yes right
<cjwatson> hmm, and 'dmraid -an' doesn't bring them back
<cjwatson> I think the only viable option here is to add nodmraid as an option accessible from the F6 menu on the CD, then
<cjwatson> I'm not happy about this, but I don't see any other way to make it work :(
<tormod> the F6 option would be nice, and a note in the release notes
<cjwatson> so indeed that means there's no point asking the question. drat.
<tormod> but again: does partman discover e.g. /dev/sda3 and propose it for installation, which fails if /dev/sda3 does not exist?
<tormod> well the question could be more of a warning, "dmraid is detected, please reboot with "nodmraid" if this is not intended"
<cjwatson> can't add new translatable text at this point ...
<cjwatson> parted does device scanning
<cjwatson> it does have special dmraid handling; I forget the specifics
<tormod> I just noted partman took so long, I have logs if you want
<cjwatson> ubiquity's driving of partman has always been slow
<cjwatson> there's an ancient bug about it
<cjwatson> it's actually intrinsically no slower than the underlying partman code you see in d-i, but it appears longer since ubiquity is basically navigating around partman screens under the hood to construct a unified display
<cjwatson> there's definitely room for optimisation; the trick is to do that without ending up effectively maintaining two partitioners
<cjwatson> I think that parted is observing the existence of /dev/sda and then analysing its partition table (which after all is kind of part of its job)
<cjwatson> but that should vanish if activate_dmraid is set
<cjwatson> that part itself is not actually particularly slow
<Nivex> LP#441690: Should I try a newer daily and see if this is still happening?
<cjwatson> bug 441690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441690 in debian-installer "Karmic Server Beta: manual partitioner can't connect to iSCSI targets with HD present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441690
<cjwatson> yes please
<tormod> cjwatson, yes partman is many times faster once activate_dmraid is created
<cjwatson> Nivex: I'm still not sure what's going on with your iSCSI daemon, though, that's weird
<cjwatson> I didn't see that kind of problem
<cjwatson> tormod: precisely N+M times faster where N is the number of raw devices in your dmraid sets and M is the number of dmraid sets, I imagine :)
<Nivex> I'm zsync'ing the current daily.  Hopefully it's gone.  It seemed like whatever script wasn't starting the initiator properly.
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> in that case I bet I know
<Nivex> it works if there is no local hard disk.  only breaks when you try to start it from the manual partitioner
<tormod> cjwatson, felt like even more :) would be nice to have timestamps in the log...
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu5
<cjwatson> ^- helps to upload my fixes
<cjwatson> hw-detect takes a while to get into images, because it needs a reupload of debian-installer
<cjwatson> Nivex: do you think you could try an experiment by hand for me?
<cjwatson> Nivex: boot the installer, and run through it until the hostname prompt; stop there, and switch to tty2
<cjwatson> Nivex: run 'nano /bin/disk-detect', search for the line that begins 'if db_fget partman-iscsi/login/address', and change that to 'if db_fget partman-iscsi/login/address seen'
<cjwatson> ... actually pretend I didn't say any of that, it's too late and I appear to be having reading comprehension difficulties
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r30 ubuntu/ (choose_partition/iscsi/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: Make sure iscsid is running when selecting "Configure iSCSI volumes"
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: (LP: #441690).
<cjwatson> Nivex: ok, should be fixed by tomorrow's daily build, thanks for the nudge
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r31 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 5
<Nivex> ok, I'll try tomorrow's daily and see how it goes
 * Nivex says just as the zsync of today's finishes :)
<dwolfman> hello, am installing Mustajuuri, having problems getting it built with Ubuntu
<dwolfman> was looking for some support especially if anyone has successfully installed the Mustajuuri app before
<dwolfman> http://www.tml.tkk.fi/~tilmonen/mustajuuri/index.html
<tormod> dwolfman, this channel is for the development of the Ubuntu installer itself
<dwolfman> oh, so sorry
<dwolfman> what is the user support channel on this server?
<dwolfman> so I don't burst in on anyone else, lol
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3518 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Recommend dmraid to ensure consistent behaviour across Ubuntu flavours
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (it was already present on the Ubuntu desktop CD, but e.g. not on
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Kubuntu).
<dwolfman> nm, will not interrupt, sorry
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3519 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: If dmraid devices are active, then create
<CIA-33> ubiquity: /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid so that partman will exclude slave
<CIA-33> ubiquity: devices, and ensure that dmraid is installed in the target (LP: #90235).
<cjwatson> tormod: hopefully that should take care of it ...
<tormod> cjwatson, great! I will test it for real on real devices tomorrow
<cjwatson> I tested it but only in kvm, so yeah, please do
<tormod> btw, is grub-installer supposed to work with dmraid as well?
<cjwatson> should do now
<cjwatson> it was busted until relatively recently
<tormod> ok, I will test in all tomorrow, clean install, and report back
<tormod> s/in/it
<cjwatson> it ought to fall back to grub legacy, since grub2 and dmraid aren't really friends yet
<tormod> aha good to know
<cjwatson> I haven't really tested it much though :/
<tormod> its funny how grub1 is legacy since ten years and grub2 still is only beta :)
<tormod> cjwatson, back to the automount of all partitions on live CD issue, anything I should check while I am on the live CD?
<cjwatson> to be honest I simply don't know
<cjwatson> I've lost track of the shifting sands of this kind of area of the desktop
<cjwatson> pitti would know a lot better than I, if he's around
<tormod> thanks, I'll try pitti
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-33> pkgsel: Use check-language-support if available to select language support
<CIA-33> pkgsel: packages (LP: #434173).
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu3
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3520 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Use check-language-support if available to select language support
<CIA-33> ubiquity: packages (LP: #434173).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3521 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3522 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.102ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.72ubuntu5.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3523 ubiquity/debian/changelog: let's have a bit of nostalgia
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3524 ubiquity/debian/changelog: 1.99.32 was never uploaded; fold in changelog entry
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-15
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3525 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.0
<NCommander> hey cjwatson I'm working with partman-uboot, and it doesn't seem to let me specify the mountpoint of that partition in ubiquity (the box is greyed out). Any ideas?
<NCommander> s/greyed out/greyed out showing /boot in it/g
<cjwatson> NCommander: perhaps you need to add cases for partman-uboot/mountpoint wherever you see cases for partman-basicfilesystems/fat_mountpoint
<cjwatson> NCommander: also note some unfortunate hardcoding of known filesystem types in the frontends
<cjwatson> search for fat16 or something
<NCommander> cjwatson, well, its doing the right thing
<NCommander> cjwatson, it always makes the mountpoint /boot so ...
<NCommander> I'm kinda inclined to leave it
<NCommander> cjwatson, who can give me an exception to the translation string freeze. I'd like to improve the message in partman-uboot when it doesn't like the partition layout; obviously not critical, but it would be nice
<cjwatson> eh, it's not like anyone had translated that
<cjwatson> "kinda inclined to leave it" - I'm only really prepared to merge a patch for this if it actually handles the partman interaction properly :)
<cjwatson> which I think does mean accounting for the different questions it asks
<NCommander> cjwatson, come again?
<NCommander> cjwatson, the messages about this layout not working shows up just file. Its just not clear on what the correct layout it
<NCommander> cjwatson, anyway, just adding the package to the packaging lists did the trick. No special mucking around needed
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'll cook up branches for you with the template change, the partman-auto change to go from ext2 -> uboot, and for ubiquity
<cjwatson> NCommander: handling for partman-uboot/mountpoint needs to be added or else ubiquity won't offer the correct set of choices for it
<cjwatson> at least not in all cases
<cjwatson> I'm not just imposing random capricious requirements for no reason :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, added where?
 * NCommander misread what you said earlier
<NCommander> sorry, my brain is in neutral at the moment
<cjwatson> best to search for anywhere in ubiquity that mentions partman-basicfilesystems/fat_mountpoint or fat16
<cjwatson> those are handy markers for places you probably also need to handle uboot
<NCommander> cjwatson, woo, fun :-/. *sigh*
<NCommander> cjwatson, and we enter final freeze today
<evand> cjwatson: you're a star.  Thanks for your help, the new Webkit appears to fix the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/445756/comments/5 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/440922/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445756 in ubiquity "installer exits abruptly when starting actual installation" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> evand: yay, sometimes hunches pay off
<xivulon1> cjwatson, evand sent the strace logs via email
<xivulon1> with strace on the jams happens somewhat earlier, not sure if I did anything wrong
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r170 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (changelog copyright): Updated Ubuntu and Ubuntu One logo license (LP: #451263).
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r171 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (565 files in 13 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad (source package).
<evand> gah, I sure hope ubuntu-release arms themselves with filterdiff.
<cjwatson> xivulon: hmm, that's odd, this log seems to suggest that it gets successfully to the point where you've confirmed partitioning, but then simply does nothing else - does that match your observations?
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if we should stop sreadahead while starting ubiquity, to eliminate a source of random weirdness ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: If it's alright to do so feel free to respin for tests ;)
<cjwatson> well, it would be possible to test this without a respin
<cjwatson> boot with break=casper-bottom, rm /root/etc/init/sreadahead.conf
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll have a go at that after then
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r235 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.11
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r172 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 9
<xivulon> cjwatson, the behaviour is slightly different if I have strace on, without I get to see the slides
<xivulon> also as mentioned, I had this msg about sreadahead beign killed
<xivulon> evand, by the way, small commit to enable ext4 by default
<evand> xivulon: indeed, I saw that yesterday, just forgot to process it
<evand> on it now
<cjwatson> xivulon: is that wise? do we know that ext4 behaves better?
 * evand stops :)
<xivulon> was hoping it would improve things, but since it didn't we can probably avoid the commit
<cjwatson> we can try, I suppose
<cjwatson> we just don't have a lot of iterations lefet
<xivulon> well not sure it didn't the partman jam is different from the filesystem hang (I assume)
<cjwatson> I suggest using $default_filesystem{ } rather than filesystem{ ext4 }
<cjwatson> that way it can be controlled from the grub menu
<cjwatson> (if necessary)
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm not sure that assumption is warranted yet ...
<cjwatson> I've gone over the code in partman that's deadlocking very carefully, and can't see any intrinsic flaws in it assuming that other things are working correctly
<xivulon> will do more testing tonight, if you can think of anything I could do to help debugging send me an email
<xivulon> evand please feel free to change wubi preseeding as suggested by colin
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r158 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Use $default_filesystem in place of ext4.
<evand> xivulon: done, built with grub2 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu1 and uploaded
<CIA-33> debian-installer: lool * r1196 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Drop dove-z0 armel flavour as we dropped the kernel flavour.
<lool> cjwatson: Ok to upload? ^
<lool> (I didn't test build it; I expect it's relatively safe)
<cjwatson> I'd like to check why powerpc is failing to build first
<lool> Ok
<cjwatson> oh my, genisoimage is segfaulting, that can't be goood
<cjwatson> good
<evand> lool: *cough* https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cowboy ;)
<tormod> cjwatson, installing on dmraid now: looks great, except "GrubInstaller failed with code 10"
<tormod> cjwatson, I filed bug 452118, but will leave it untouched for a while in case you'd like some investigation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452118 in ubiquity "install on dmraid: GrubInstaller failed with code 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452118
<evand> hilarious.  On crash in only-ubiquity, ubiquity is running the noninteractive frontend, which happily plows through and installs to / on the liveCD, then gdm kicks in, and you're brought to a desktop with a full drive and half the contents missing.
<evand> as far as I can tell, anyway
 * evand digs
<cjwatson> tormod: hmm - don't suppose you can repeat the installation test, but running 'ubiquity -d' from a terminal to start the installer? (I'd recommend rebooting first)
<tormod> cjwatson, I can repeat the whole thing if needed.
<cjwatson> with -d, we should get a useful debconf trace in /var/log/installer/debug
<tormod> the whole install is rather quick now that partman has less to scan through
<tormod> why is rebooting preferred? debconf cruft?
<cjwatson> error code 10 means "bad parameters" to some debconf command, usually "question doesn't exist", but I don't know which question
<cjwatson> es
<cjwatson> yes
<lool> evand: Sounds cool; I applied even if I dont know quite why  :)
<tormod> okdok, brb
<evand> :)
<lool> evand: Gosh you're not in https://launchpad.net/~we-love-pitti
 * evand joins
<tormod> cjwatson, ok uploaded the debug log
<Nivex> cjwatson: confirmed 441690 is fixed.  Thanks!
<cjwatson> excellent
<evand> cjwatson: just saw your changelog entry for 2.0.0.  Wonderfully put.  Thank you for all of your hard work in making that happen.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3526 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Check to see whether X crashed or ubiquity crashed before attempting
<CIA-33> ubiquity: to bail into the noninteractive frontend from only-ubiquity mode
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (LP: #444901).
<cjwatson> evand: I figured we'd better not forget to bump the version, and it seemed like a good opportunity for nostalgia. :-)
<evand> :)
<tormod> cjwatson, I have only 1+ h left on this machine today, so please tell if I can test something
<cjwatson> sorry, I was waiting for my browser to reboot ...
<cjwatson> tormod: thanks, I have all I need now
<tormod> cjwatson, great, should I try running grub-installer by hand?
<tormod> or I can test again tomorrow (I keep Jaunty on this machine, so I can retest Karmic installations for some time)
<tormod> btw, has the broken "Examples" link icon been reported?
<cjwatson> tormod: I'll have it fixed by tomorrow; just trying to figure out the best fix at the moment
<cjwatson> running grub-installer by hand is unlikely to be very useful ...
<tormod> just to get things booting, should I use install-grub then?
<tormod> err grub-install
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r819 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Always use GRUB Legacy when /boot is on a multipath device.
<cjwatson> the installation will probably be broken if you do that
<cjwatson> ubiquity hadn't finished yet
<cjwatson> let me see if I can get you a patch
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r820 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: If /boot is on SATA RAID or multipath, don't ask a question to which
<CIA-33> grub-installer: there's only one acceptable answer and the other causes grub-installer
<CIA-33> grub-installer: to fall over (LP: #452118).
<cjwatson> tormod: apply http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu/revision/820 to /usr/share/grub-installer/grub-installer before starting installation
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r821 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu6
<evand> *sigh* bug 156177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156177 in ubiquity "offer to create a separate /home partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156177
<tormod> cjwatson, ok I thought boot loader was the very last thing to do before umounting target
<tormod> thanks will try patch
<cjwatson> it isn't - installing/removing extra packages comes after that, as well as copying log files over
<tormod> can I try it without rebooting?
<cjwatson> probably
<tormod> nice
<cjwatson> you'll have to run the install itself from scratch though
<cjwatson> hmm, this d-i powerpc build failure is awkward
<cjwatson> it appears to be a near-the-fencepost condition in genisoimage
<cjwatson> I think if you're something like within five sectors of some boundary, it falls over
<cjwatson> but I have no hardware to test a fix on
<cjwatson> workaround: random padding file (ugh!)
<tormod> cjwatson, "Unable to configure GRUB" Executing 'update-grub' failed. This is a fatal error
<tormod> devkit-disks-daemon also died, no idea if it's related
<cjwatson> tormod: try reproducing after a reboot again?
<cjwatson> I don't know what might be wrong just from that error message alone
<cjwatson> actually, get me the log before you reboot?
<tormod> I will upload the log to the bug
<tormod> done
<tormod> this made a good menu.lst: sudo chroot /target update-grub
<tormod> (that is, ignoring my other OS'es though, same with Migration-assistant)
<cjwatson> urgh
<cjwatson> dear me, that'll require some thought
<tormod> I have a /target/var/lib/dpkg/info/grub.templates now though
<cjwatson> I think we need a special implementation of X_LOADTEMPLATEFILE in debconffilter to account for the chroot
<tormod> cjwatson, ok I gonna reboot for smoketest now
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3527 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Rewrite X_LOADTEMPLATEFILE commands in case they refer to template files
<CIA-33> ubiquity: in the /target chroot (LP: #452118).
<tormod> cjwatson: failed to boot because dmraid was not installed. what you said about remove/add packages _after_ grub installation :)
<tormod> also it got the root wrong in menu.lst, hd0,0 instead of hd0,2
<cjwatson> right, that's also due to your hacking
<cjwatson> grub-installer fixes that up
<cjwatson> we'll do it properly when we get dmraid implemented in grub2 :)
<tormod> funny enough dmraid was installed according to apt-get, but e.g./sbin/dmraid was not there
<tormod> I did a --reinstall in chroot, will try booting again
<davmor2> cjwatson: tried your sreadahead line on kubuntu = fail.  Installer stopped at 100% Computing the new partitions
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1197 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> debian-installer: Horrible workaround for LP #452212: add a 512*50-byte padding file to
<CIA-33> debian-installer: the powerpc64_netboot mini.iso image tree, to avoid a genisoimage
<CIA-33> debian-installer: segfault at certain tree sizes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452212 in cdrkit "genisoimage: HFS generation crashes on certain tree sizes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452212
<cjwatson> evand: have you got anywhere with that partman-target excessive-deletion bug?
<evand> cjwatson: not yet, I'll try to sort out the blacklist generated from Contents tomorrow.  I'll make the whitelist for /usr/local, etc now.
<davmor2> evand: so will that wubi change make it onto the iso tomorrow?
<evand> yarp
<davmor2> Okay cool I'll try it again with that in place :)
<tormod> sports were canceled so I got to exercise dmraid and ubiquity some more...
<tormod> cjwatson, I rebooted the live CD again, applied both the ubiquity 3527 and the grub-installer 820 and ... it just worked \o/
<cjwatson> perfect
<tormod> you rox
<cjwatson> (phew)
<tormod> the only trouble (serious enough) is that the raw devices are not hidden (they are in the live session)
<tormod> but that must be a dmraid/udev issue and not the installer's fault
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1198 ubuntu/ (38 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<tormod> the "devices not hidden" thing is intermittent, good old bug 362768 I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362768 in dmraid "race condition leaves raid raw devices exposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362768
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1199 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu69
<LaserJock> cjwatson: I've got a d-i related question for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> cjwatson: the Edubuntu DVD doesn't have the LTSP option in the F4 boot menu
<LaserJock> but it seems that LTSP is always installed when using d-i
<LaserJock> ogra suggested we needed to have the ltsp.preseed
<LaserJock> that is the ltsp.preseed from the ubuntu preseeds folder
<cjwatson> LaserJock: that at least used to be included in the default installation option for Edubuntu
<cjwatson> LaserJock: which certainly still includes most of the LTSP preseeding; the only thing it doesn't do is add ltsp-server-standalone and openssh-server to pkgsel/include
<LaserJock> cjwatson: so right now it seems that LTSP gets installed no matter what task you pick
<LaserJock> but there's no option either in the main boot selections or the F4 menu for it
<LaserJock> so do the .preseed files determine that?
<LaserJock> I'm sort of confused as to what the boot UI hooks up to
<cjwatson> I believe it depends on what *boot menu option* you pick, not what task
<cjwatson> this is almost certainly carried over from pre-DVD days; I need you guys to maintain it by sending meus patches, really :)
<cjwatson> s/meus/us/
<LaserJock> cjwatson: right, I'm just trying to figure out what stuff to muck around with
<LaserJock> I found the .preseed files, but I'm not sure where the actual menu items come from
<cjwatson> menu items are written out by the files in tools/boot/karmic/, in code
<cjwatson> they generally include preseed/file=<something> which links up to the .seed files
<cjwatson> the menu items are translated in the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package
<LaserJock> ok, that helps
<LaserJock> cjwatson: do you know offhand what happens when the boot parameter line declares a preseed, but the preseed is not on the .iso?
<cjwatson> you get an error screen in d-i, and otherwise it's as if you didn't preseed anything
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> looks like that's happening on the Edubuntu DVD currently
<LaserJock> wait, not it's not
<LaserJock> nvm, looking at the wrong file listing
<LaserJock> cjwatson: well, I figured out the problem with LTSP not showing up
<LaserJock> cjwatson: does a merge request work OK?
<cjwatson> should do
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is bug 451872 in the right place?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451872 in linux "e100_request_firmware fails with Karmic alternate cd (20091014.2)." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451872
<cjwatson> bdmurray: same cause as bug 381037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381037 in udev "[karmic]Firmware for qla12160 failed to load in initrd" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381037
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, that's why I asked!
<cjwatson> I checked, all the bits for e100 are in the initramfs already, so it's just a matter of adding the firmware loader
<LaserJock> cjwatson: merge request sent, thanks for pointing the right direction.
<bdmurray> and bug 445522 is probably the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445522 in linux "netboot image fails to start network in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445522
<cjwatson> before duping, check whether the relevant module is actually in the initramfs
<cjwatson> zcat /boot/initrd.img-whatever | cpio -it | grep modulename
<cjwatson> actually, 445522 is clearly different
<cjwatson> oh, wait, LACK OF SLEEP
<cjwatson> 451872 is talking about the *installer*, not the installed-system initrd!
<cjwatson> so that's a separate bug - similar cause, and belongs on udev, but it needs to be fixed independently
<cjwatson> 445522 is the same as 451872
<bdmurray> okay, I hadn't thought there dups of the udev one but similar
<bdmurray> so I'll move them to udev and dup one to the other
<cjwatson> double-wait
<cjwatson> argh, I am so crap today
<cjwatson> third try: they're still dups, but they belong on linux
<cjwatson> on further investigation, udev-udeb *is* shipping the firmware loader as it should
<cjwatson> the problem is that nothing is delivering those firmware blobs to the installer
<cjwatson> not a general problem, as *some* of the e100 firmware is delivered
<cjwatson> bdmurray: can you please make sure it's tagged as a regression and the kernel team is informed? I'll get a patch to them
<cjwatson> because this can't feasibly be fixed post-release, and so we'll need to run it through post-hasste
<bdmurray> cjwatson: yes, no problem
<cjwatson> I think qlogic may have a similar issue
<cjwatson> though I can't find a report of that
<bdmurray> bug 328550 is regarding qlogic and firmware loading
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328550 in udev "qla2xxx takes ~one minute to initialize per device" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328550
<cjwatson> sounds unrelated
<cjwatson> that's post-install rather than in d-i
<cjwatson> kernel-team@ has a pair of patches now
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-16
<shtylman> congrats on version 2 :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3528 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): Mythbuntu: Don't allow "removing" LIRC as it's not supported with install.
<dpm> hi evand, re: bug 452889, it seems that the release team would be fine with uploading a new version of ubiquity-slideshow after RC if it only contains translation changes. I'd like to inform translators about this, but first I'd like to check that this works out for you. Would it be possible to do a final export of translations on e.g. the 21st and do an upload on the 23rd (or do you have other suggestions)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452889 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline exception request" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452889
<evand> dpm: indeed, I absolutely can.  But why the two day wait between export and upload?
<dpm> evand, nothing in particular. I'm not too familiar with the milestones and archive freezes, so I figured out it might not be possible to do those things on the 22nd being RC release day. What do you suggest, export and upload on the 23rd?
<evand> I believe that we can upload just as soon as the RC is out the door, in which case I'm happy to do both the export and the upload just as soon as the RC is released on the 22nd.
<evand> Of course with the archive frozen there will be some delay for archive admin processing
<evand> dpm: ^
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: 2 out of 2 on wubi :) trying kubuntu next
<dpm> ok, the main thing for translators is to know the export deadline, and the 22nd fits in well with LanguagePackTranslationDeadline, so it sounds good to me. I'll go ahead and announce the 22nd as the export date to translators. evand, do you need any remainder, shall I ping you again on the 22nd?
<evand> davmor2: woohoo
<dpm> reminder, I meant
<evand> dpm: that would be lovely
<evand> (the reminder, that is)
<evand> thanks for your help in sorting this out
<dpm> evand, ok, thanks a lot! :)
<dpm> and yours as well
<davmor2> evand: I think there is still a bit of a race condition.  Just had it lock on Kubuntu, restarted the machine and now it's installing again
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson:  I think the issue with grub may finally be over even kubuntu which never seemed to work, is working :)  However I'm still getting intermittent locks at 100% scanning disc iirc will double check on next try.
<davmor2> evand: I got one line ubuntu kernel: [   55.140413] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O MODULE]  isn't R/O read only?
<davmor2> I'll snag a copy of the syslog
<cjwatson> I doubt very much that that means that the fs is read-only
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> I think what that means is that the kernel's NTFS driver isn't built with read-write support; but that's OK since we don't actually use it
<davmor2> cjwatson: 2 ticks and you'll have it in context
<cjwatson> it's probably just modprobed by accident somewhere
<cjwatson> no need for context, I have the kernel code that produces that message in front of me :)
<cjwatson> at least no need for it to decipher that message. I don't think that message is related to our problems
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog1016
<cjwatson> as usual, sod-all of interest, how annoying :(
<cjwatson> outside chance that the partman log might help but I doubt it
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partman1016
<davmor2> need to shoot off I'll carry on when I get back.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Right back :)  anything I can do for you on this one? any other logs etc?
<evand> my wubi test with XP is hanging at computing partitions.  Digging through the logs, then I'll give it a go with debugging.
<davmor2> evand: don't restart it as it'll work
<evand> ah, will do
<davmor2> right this is install 8.  3 have worked first time. 5 have had to be restarted when they have locked up at either 5% scanning disks or 100% computing partitions.  However evertime that it has installed there has nolonger been an issue with grub :)
<cjwatson> one down one to go, then
<davmor2> yeap
 * cjwatson wants to not be stuck in hyper-urgent customer projects so that he can help :-/
<evand> no worries
<davmor2> evand: I'll have a bit of free time both tomorrow and sunday so if you do find a fix and get uploaded I'll have a play across the board and see what works :)
<evand> davmor2: unfortunately I'm only going to be around for another 45 minutes or so, then I'm going away for the weekend.
<davmor2> evand: np's just thought I'd throw it out there :)
<evand> sure, and thanks for the offer
<cjwatson> evand: do you have that partman-target fix in hand?
<cjwatson> I really want that in the RC if possible ...
<evand> cjwatson: just sent you a mail about it
<cjwatson> so you did
<evand> it's had my focus all day.  I'm just working out the logic for the whitelist fix, then I'll try to squeeze in a test.
<cjwatson> evand: I don't think we can *just* remove the files that exist on /target - part of the point of this is that the presence of some new files might cause a problem
<cjwatson> let's definitely talk about some approach like that for lucid though
<evand> absolutely
<evand> I figured the file size was the real killer of this, regardless of how it was included with what we already have
<cjwatson> yeah, it's a difficult one
<cjwatson> I didn't actually mean to suggest including Contents in the image, FWIW
<cjwatson> I was thinking more of a manual or semi-automated scan to find things we'd missed
<cjwatson> so sorry if that misled you ... it is certainly pretty big
<evand> ahh
<evand> my apologies for going down the wrong path on that one
<cjwatson> though if we could actually ship an automatically reduced version, that would be an interesting approach
<evand> okay, about to put this through its paces: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/294785/
<cjwatson> evand: looks right
<evand> indeed, it's working here, just waiting for the install to finish then I'll commit and upload
<CIA-33> partman-target: evand * r780 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-33> partman-target: Don't preseed nonexistent passwd/user-gid. Guard against setting a
<CIA-33> partman-target: UID of 0 when /home is a separate partition (LP: #442998).
<CIA-33> partman-target: evand * r781 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-33> partman-target: Don't touch /usr/src, /var/local, and /usr/local when clearing
<CIA-33> partman-target: partitions. Account for them existing in / (LP: #431993).
<CIA-33> partman-target: evand * r782 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu4
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-17
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1200 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1201 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu70
<TheMuso> cjwatson: seems the parted_server hang may have to do with libparted itself. After reading the strace, I've narrows down the function where things go pair shaped, and have placed some logging/debugging code o see what happens. Will update the bug when I have more.
<cinVoke> has anyone installed the base eeebuntu on an asuseee pc ?
<andbelo> hi all, I used the alternate CD installer for a fresh install of Karmic beta. I set up a full HD encryption with a LVM and now Naulitus is showing the LVM as an option to be mounted, however the mount points are all already mounted. How can I make Nautilus hide that?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3529 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: actually rather than setting LIRC to unsensitive, just hide it all together
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-18
<davmor2> xivulon: Hi dude hows things
<xivulon> davmor2, as bad as it gets
<xivulon> less than 2w and everything is stacked
<davmor2> just need to get wubi stablised and then we're rockin I think :)
<xivulon> lots of straces in between...
<xivulon> hmm cjwatson I think that this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32685265/partman-auto-loop_0ubuntu17_0ubuntu18.diff.gz introduced some regression
<xivulon> cannot pinpoint it yet, but upon second reboot I can go further without it
<cjwatson> xivulon: well, possible, but without it grub can't generate proper menu files ...
<Nivex> aww nuts.  Just did a root-on-iSCSI install and it can't see the root FS on initial boot :(
<cjwatson> Nivex: if you can get me the logs, it will be one of my three priorities tomorrow
<cjwatson> (the others being bug 440281 and wubi)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440281 in clock-setup "Installer (alternate-CD) saves wrong time in RTC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440281
<Nivex> It's sitting at an initrd busybox prompt now.  What would you like?
<Nivex> wow, eth0 isn't even up.
<Nivex> iscsistart is also not present
<davmor2> cjwatson: I didn't think you were allowed priorities I thought you just had to "fix everything Now!" :)
<cjwatson> Nivex: /var/log/syslog, please
<cjwatson> Nivex: so open-iscsi isn't installed, by the sound of things
<cjwatson> but I need to know why
<cjwatson> Nivex: actually /var/log/partman *might* not be necessary but wouldn't hurt
<Nivex> from the installer?
 * Nivex is gonna have to rerun the install, isn't he?
<cjwatson> no no
<cjwatson> sorry, they're saved in /var/log/installer/
<Nivex> ah ok.
<Nivex> go go gadget kpartx!
<Nivex> right... no ext4 on that server.
<Nivex> ok, where you want them?  In a bug report?
<cjwatson> yes please, on partman-iscsi
<CIA-33> clock-setup: cjwatson * r211 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> clock-setup: If we didn't manage to sync the clock to NTP, then don't set the
<CIA-33> clock-setup: hardware clock. At best, all we'll be doing is writing back the value
<CIA-33> clock-setup: present when d-i started plus d-i's run-time; at worst, we'll also
<CIA-33> clock-setup: introduce a timezone error (LP: #440281).
<Nivex> bug 454998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454998 in partman-iscsi "karmic: iSCSI root not found on first boot attempt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454998
<Nivex> I'm headed off to dinner with friends so I'll be afk probably the rest of the night (US/Eastern)
<cjwatson> Nivex: thanks
<cjwatson> huh, open-iscsi *is* installed, according to this
<cjwatson> Nivex: I have a possible fix, but could you confirm for me whether /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs exists, and if so what are its contents?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-18
<cjwatson> GaryvdM: you should be able to preseed it before starting oem-config using debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> GaryvdM: you may need to tweak /usr/sbin/oem-config-firstboot to run oem-config-wrapper with the --automatic option (not absolutely certain, you'll need to test that)
<GaryvdM> cjwatson: ok - Will take a look at debconf-set-selections. I've allready been looking at adding the  --automatic option.
<simar> hi
<simar> hey my live installation in a pendrive is not booting up.. Is there a way that I can enter a recovery mode like we have when we install ubuntu in hard disk.??
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-19
<hllp_meplease> hey
<hllp_meplease> i have a problem when the instaler gets to the user screen
<hllp_meplease> with ubuntu 10.10
<hllp_meplease> the next button will not allow me to press it
<hllp_meplease> any ideals
<hllp_meplease> trying to instal from cd already burnned disk 2 times and downloaded iso twice both times it stoped in the same spot
<mvk> we would like to add geolocation to the timezone screen for the installation - ---->         "[X] Automatically detect my timezone (using my internet connection" something like that ;)
<mvk> for what packages we would have to commit patches?
<apw> mvk, other than casper (which i mentioned before), ubiquity looks to be related (based on its description) it might be worth having a poke in there
<mvk> thank you :)
<persia> mvk, I believe it already tries to do that.  I may be mistaken, but probably saner to just go ahead and do it rather than force the user to make a choice.
<mvk> well, what about having the option - and making it 'checked'
<mvk> you gotta think about privacy here as well
<persia> Considering that the install already makes a couple network calls to known services, I don't think it would be meaningfully different.
<mvk> im funding people to get this done, what geolocation system will be used, im not sure about atm
<mvk> i cant simply assume that it would be ok, so i wont
<persia> Things like using ntp to set the time correctly, pulling fresh updates from a hardcoded set of URLs, etc.
<persia> mvk, Indeed, it does already do this, based on geonames and the Olsen DB.
<mvk> are you sure!?
<persia> It's in the changelog for maverick.
<mvk> ' and automatic timezone selection via an GeoIP location service present in the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 ('
<persia> Seems to be bug #229884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 229884 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "use geoip for default location (heat: 3)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229884
<persia> And theres any number of updates and bugfixes to the functionality since that was committed.
<mvk> so it should actually work
<persia> For IPs that geolocate.
<persia> The geoip stuff could be buggy, of course.
<Riddell> mvk: the kde frontend acts differently from the gtk frontend in that regard
<Riddell> at least I think it does
<Riddell> don't remember the details
<Riddell> anyway to work on the installer you need a virtual machine such as virtualbox-ose (or a computer you don't mind reformatting every time)
<persia> Riddell, Significant changes seem to be in tzsetup rather than ubiquity, so there's a decent chance that the kde frontend can do it (although I'm unsure if it does)
<Riddell> it does some geolocation which as put in during lucid cycle but I think not the same as what ev put in during maverick
<persia> Looks to me like the geolocation timezone stuff was supposed to hit in lucid, but the ubiquity bit was buggy until maverick.  Quite possible the kde frontend still has some bugs (or a sufficiently different UI to not expose the geoip stuff)
<ev> right, there are two things at play here and they do two things
<persia> My memory is that the install experience for the gtk and kde frontends is rather different.
<ev> tzsetup, the debian-installer component as used in both the alternate and desktop CDs hits http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<ev> this gives it a geoip based default, but does not force the user to use it
<ev> this was added in lucid, as Riddell suggests
<ev> the geonames stuff that landed for 10.10 and only exists in the Ubuntu (gtk) desktop CD installer allows the user to type a place name in a box below the timezone map
<ev> it then sends this to http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=%s which then returns a set of results that are displayed in a drop down box in the interface
<persia> But the default is still set based on geoip regardless of the frontend?  The kde environment just doesn't have the geoname entry box?
<ev> using the results as you type stuff in gtk entries
<ev> persia: correct
<persia> Ah, good.  Then mvk would do well to test&verify, and probably fund some other useful installer work rather than geoip-based timezone selection.
<ev> if the user selects one of these results, the latitude / longitude pair is taken and converted into an olsen db location using a color coded image (much like how the hit detection is done in the graphical map)
<ev> persia: indeed, I agree
<ev> Note that if privacy is of concern, the user or distributor can set the debconf key tzsetup/geoip_server to null in a preseed
<persia> mvk, So, whilst the lead installer developer (ev) is here: what else is on your installer wishlist?  I'm sure we can find something that needs a bit of work.
<ev> this will disable the geoip autodetection
<mvk> hi
<ev> hi
<mvk> persia: proper SSD device detection is missing
<mvk> ev
<ev> mvk: can you elaborate on what's missing?
<mvk> with other words >> noatime,discard, should be added for the appropriate devices
<mvk> while noatime (no access time updates for files that are red) is second
<mvk> the discard option (to invoke usage of TRIM support) should definitly be there
<ev> noatime is already there
<mvk> i was a bit shocked actually to notice 'discard' was not there after using 'use my whole drive', during installation
<mvk> alignment with the drive is done properly now i heard ........
<mvk> ev: this is how i made it > # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<mvk> UUID=afe246d9-b0f7-4cc5-abcb-9d7bc1100ee7 /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mvk> but after installation, it looked like > # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<mvk> UUID=afe246d9-b0f7-4cc5-abcb-9d7bc1100ee7 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mvk> so, no atime nor discard
<ev> as I understand it, discard has not gone through the rigors of proper testing yet and will be made the default when its ready.
<mvk> ok
<mark__> hey have an instal problem
<mark__> when i get to the user set up page the next button doesnt allow me to press it and below just tells me whenever im ready
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-20
<ev> so given that I'm now in possession of Scott's three netbooks and I have one netbook that fails to wake from suspend, I'm more keen on finding a way to test Wubi.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-21
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r407 ubuntu/ (57 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.113
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r408 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): remove dmi-available-memory; using /sys/firmware/memmap is better
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r409 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.113ubuntu1
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r330 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/recipes.sh):
<CIA-2> partman-auto: Get memory size from /sys/firmware/memmap/* rather than using
<CIA-2> partman-auto: dmi-available-memory, in line with current base-installer.
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r331 ubuntu/ (23 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 93
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r332 ubuntu/recipes-i386-efi/ (atomic home multi): sync up EFI recipes with changes from version 93
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r333 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu1
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4427 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Adjust for changes in base-installer 1.113ubuntu1.
<CIA-2> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r463 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.35
<CIA-2> rootskel: cjwatson * r355 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.91
<CIA-2> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r464 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog): Set cdrom/suite default to natty; drop jaunty.
<CIA-2> rootskel: cjwatson * r356 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.91ubuntu1
<shtylman> cjwatson: will btrfs be bootable in natty?
<shtylman> as in using it for /boot
<cjwatson> shtylman: out of our control
<cjwatson> shtylman: it relies on legal signoff from other companies
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> is the code not in upstream?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> GRUB is GPLv3-or-later; the code needed to make this work involves things which are GPLv2-only, which isn't compatible.  We have asked for signoff to allow that code to be distributed under GPLv3-or-later as well; we are still waiting
<shtylman> sigh
<CIA-2> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r465 ubuntu/ (debian/cdrom-detect.postinst finish-install): harmonise whitespace
<CIA-2> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r466 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-22
<reaxion> Hi there :)
<reaxion> I am trying to use my locally generated repository to install maverick, and have changed the livecd's apt sources.list, but it still keeps using an internet repository rather than what I specify in sources.list.  Is there a way to force Ubiquity to use my local LAN repositories?
<reaxion> I have many machines to install, so would rather have them installed from the LAN repo
<tjaalton> how come does partman-lvm ask me to confirm the partitioning when I'm using the crypto method, but not when plain lvm is used?
<tjaalton> on lucid
<tjaalton> and partman-lvm/confirm is preseeded on both cases
<cjwatson> I don't know, would need to see a complete DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log
<tjaalton> ok, I'll get that in a minute
<tjaalton> though the message is different from the one that partman-lvm/confirm has..
<tjaalton> so maybe there's another value that needs to be preseeded that I haven't found yet
<cjwatson> partman-crypto/confirm comes to mine
<cjwatson> *mind
<cjwatson> _Description: Write the changes to disk and configure encrypted volumes?
<tjaalton> ah, duh
<tjaalton> didn't notice that then :)
<tjaalton> and grep didn't "work"
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r639 ubuntu/ (57 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.35
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r640 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.35
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r641 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Drop ia64 and sparc support, as those were EOL in Maverick.
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r642 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Switch to natty by default.
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r643 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist.ubuntu: remove bogus CDImage-* entries from Mirrors.masterlist.ubuntu
<CIA-2> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r644 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.35ubuntu1
<CIA-2> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r252 ubuntu/ (34 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.18
<CIA-2> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r253 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu1
<tjaalton> cjwatson: it wasn't that btw, here's the syslog: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<cjwatson> Oct 22 11:22:38 debconf: --> INPUT critical partman/confirm_nooverwrite
<cjwatson> there you go
<cjwatson> (documented in the installation-guide from lucid onwards, btw)
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> there it is, an innocuous looking line at the end ;)
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1443 ubuntu/ (14 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 2.84
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1444 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.84ubuntu1
<rneese_> cjwatson: hello
<rneese_> I joined here
<cjwatson> rneese_: http://pastebin.com/9zRat1NB should be a bit closer - preseed/late_command is run in the installer environment, so you need to either chroot or adjust paths for each command
<cjwatson> I used in-target for the apt-get command because that does a bit more stuff to ensure that the environment is set up properly for package operations
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> reading the file
<rneese_> so cjwatson all I do now is add it to the cd
<rneese_> ok the way you did this is alot easier to understand
<rneese_> cjwatson: trying to setup partitioningnow
<rneese_> in the file
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html#preseed-loading
<cjwatson> (for how to load the file)
<cjwatson> and you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html for general context
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> reading
<rneese_> cjwatson: so if answers are not in the preceed.cfg then the system ask for input ?
<rneese_> and where it finds answers it skips and uses the presets
<cjwatson> as a general rule, yes
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> cool
<rneese_> I am closer to having it done.
<rneese_> then just to add it to the cd and I am done
<rneese_> what is the best by default ext2/3/4/ ?
<rneese_> for filesystem
<cjwatson> if you haven't benchmarked, just use the default
<cjwatson> if you have particular performance criteria, I cannot answer your question - you should benchmark locally
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> cjwatson: not seing how to add it to a existing cd
<rneese_> I have to remaster the cd it looks like
<cjwatson> yes, you do
<rneese_> and get a md5 on the file also
 * cjwatson -> away for the evening
<rneese_> grr
<rneese_> ok
<rneese_> ltr
<rneese_> ok where do I put the file on the iso /root ?
<rneese_> do I put it in the preceed dir ?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-23
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1445 ubuntu/debian/ (po/sr@latin.po changelog):
<CIA-2> tasksel: Disable sr@latin translation for now, until the debconf fix is merged
<CIA-2> tasksel: (LP: #665178).
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1446 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.84ubuntu2
<rneese> cjwatson: you around ?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-24
<rneese> I wanted to review my ne preseed script that goes on a net install iso
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-17
<cjwatson> CarlFK: 'console-setup/layoutcode=us console-setup/ask_detect=false' are redundant; you need to put late.sh in /target/tmp rather than /tmp, and 'chroot /target /tmp/late.sh'; as for gnome-control-center, hunt around in gsettings
<ev> bdmurray: would you be able to craft something that hunts for this form of bug https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82913192/UbiquitySyslog.txt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875465 and marks it as a duplicate of bug #876298?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876298 in ubiquity "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875465 in ubiquity "installer crashed after packages updated (dup-of: 876298)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876298 in ubiquity "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [High,Confirmed]
<ev> random thought: we should have a key press at boot for "check CD for defects"
<ev> like shift in grub
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5076 trunk/ (configure configure.ac): Bump ubiquity to 2.9. I expect to break all sorts of tools when we move to 3.0 ;).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5077 trunk/ (tests/pyflakes.exclude ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Unused imports.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5078 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.0
 * ev grumbles on the build failures
<ev> I ran the test harness, ubiquity, back off.
<CIA-45> lowmem: cjwatson * r91 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-45> lowmem: cjwatson * r92 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks
<CarlFK> are there python bindings for gsettings?
<cjwatson> ask the desktop people
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5079 trunk/debian/ (76 files in 2 dirs): Re-enable alpha warning for precise.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5080 trunk/d-i/sources.list: oneiric -> precise
<bdmurray> ev: yes, I actually wrote some bug patterns for that to stop them from coming in
<ev> ah, nice
<bdmurray> bug 873397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873397 in ubiquity "installing 11.10 with 3rd party software results in a crash (dup-of: 876298)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876298 in ubiquity "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<bdmurray> and bug 873673 regarding distribution upgrades
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873673 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-downloader 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873673
<CIA-45> rootskel: cjwatson * r636 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.98
<CIA-45> rootskel: cjwatson * r637 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu1
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5081 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Prevent ubiquity from trying to connect to DBus in the gtkui tests
<CIA-45> ubiquity: with the most recent changes.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5082 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.2
<bdmurray> I seem to have missed some install failures due to hardware errors which I'm cleaning up now and setup a precise task for
<ev> thanks
<ev> ugh, I can't win. Now we have broken packages in precise
<cjwatson> gnutls, right?
<cjwatson> or something else?
<cjwatson> ev: gnutls26 looks possibly implicated, at least.  trying to clean that up at the momenet
<cjwatson> *moment
<cjwatson> unfortunately it indirectly self-build-depends so I'm having to go through a PPA
<ev> nice, thanks
<bdmurray> ev: what about the ufs messages in bug 875890?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875890 in ubiquity "OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/target/var/lock'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875890
<ev> I suspect that's noise
<CIA-45> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2341 ubuntu/ (117 files in 13 dirs): merge from Debian 0.157
<CIA-45> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2342 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.157ubuntu1
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r359 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.79
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r360 ubuntu/src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c: remove duplication
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r361 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.79ubuntu1
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r5083 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: When installing oem extras, query for all packages marked to be installed
<CIA-45> ubiquity: via plugins, not just langpacks.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-18
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r5084 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Properly build the manifest used for remove oem extras.
<cjwatson> ev: FYI ubiquity did build in the end
<CarlFK> d-i passwd/username string juser; d-i preseed/late_command ... chroot /target /tmp/late.sh; su juser -c "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<CarlFK> boot system, juser@kasp:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled;
<CarlFK> true
<CarlFK> how do I run gsettings so it does what I want? :)
<ev> cjwatson: woohoo
<ev> thanks for chasing that
<cjwatson> CarlFK: could you ask the desktop people, please, and point out to them that dbus isn't running in the relevant context
<CIA-45> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1055 ubuntu/ (76 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 66
<CIA-45> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1056 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 66ubuntu1
<CarlFK> cjwatson: installer syslog:`dbus-launch --autolaunch=23ebe9869679dfd4566f95c5000004f5 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<CarlFK> oh, you are in #desktop too... ill take this there
<cjwatson> I'm not a good person to ask about this
<cjwatson> anything that involves launching dbus is a non-starter - you need a way to set gsettings policy without involving dbus
<cjwatson> but somebody other than me needs to answer this for you.  that's why I directed you to #ubuntu-desktop
<CIA-45> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1145 ubuntu/ (72 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.85
<CIA-45> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1146 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.85ubuntu1
<CIA-45> clock-setup: cjwatson * r227 ubuntu/debian/ (74 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.109
<CIA-45> clock-setup: cjwatson * r228 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.109ubuntu1
<CIA-45> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1166 ubuntu/ (73 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.39
<CIA-45> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1167 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Switch to precise by default.
<CIA-45> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1168 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.38
<CIA-45> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1169 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Add armhf support.
<soren> Where does the installer log file live while the installer is still running?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog
<soren> Oh, that's what gets renamed to /var/log/*something-installer-ish*?
<soren> cjwatson: Cool, thanks.
<CIA-45> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1170 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu1
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog, yes
<CIA-45> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r908 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog): Set cdrom/suite default to precise; drop dapper.
<CIA-45> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r909 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39ubuntu2
<CIA-45> iso-scan: cjwatson * r550 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.36
<CIA-45> iso-scan: cjwatson * r551 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.templates): Add precise to cdrom/suite Choices; drop dapper.
<CIA-45> iso-scan: cjwatson * r552 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-19
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning: evand * r911 partman-partitioning.real-ubuntu/ (72 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning: * Resynchronise with Debian. Remaining changes:
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning:  - Make sure to wipe disk label on Sun disks before creating a new one.
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning:  - Depend on ntfs-3g-udeb as well as ntfsprogs-udeb.
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning:  - Add PATH, RAWMINSIZE, RAWPREFSIZE, and RAWMAXSIZE substitutions to
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning:  partman-partitioning/new_size in support of ubiquity's resize widget.
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning:  - Cache calls to tune2fs and ntfsresize, to make navigating through the
<CIA-45> partman-partitioning: evand * r912 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 83ubuntu1
<orated> How to update Ubuntu installer in Live mode using command line?
<cjwatson> update from what to what? :-)
<orated> Actually, I'm not sure how do I check the installer version. The installer have been crashing a lot while installing that I thought I should update since other options like bad image file, usb-creator package, usb port are ruled out
<cjwatson> if you just mean upgrade to the latest version of the installer available for that release, it should be enough to run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity'
<cjwatson> but, I mean, only if an update is actually available
<orated> I had the log which detailed the error which I pasted but I lost the pastebin link after multiple creation on LiveUSB and CD. Sec, let me search it as that can help
<orated> http://pastebin.com/ntQUenpe
<cjwatson> so I've deduced that you're trying to install Kubuntu - can I confirm that you're trying to install Kubuntu 11.10?
<orated> There is also an option to update the installer from the installer window as well before trying Ubuntu and also before installing but both the time, after clicking the option it disappears and nothing happens
<orated> yes
<cjwatson> (it's good to give us this kind of information up front!)
<cjwatson> there are no installer updates available yet for 11.10
<orated> Yes, I was searching the pastebin as I said
<cjwatson> I'm in a meeting right now, but will attempt to reproduce this afterwards; looks like it shouldn't be too hard to fix
<cjwatson> have you already filed a bug?
<orated> No not yet.
<orated> Ok, please ping me if possible when free. Thanks for your time
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5085 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): ubiquity depends on wget (LP: #877187).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5086 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): ubiquity-frontend-gtk depends on python-gobject-cairo (LP: #877223).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5087 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): ubiquity depends on grub-common on amd64 and i386 (LP: #877230).
<bdmurray> cjwatson: what is the rescue package?  I'm looking at bug 613510
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613510 in rescue "Rescue mode shows more partitions that those that are available as root partitions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613510
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it's what you get if you ask for rescue mode on a d-i-based image
<cjwatson> it really is rescue, not friendly-recovery - marked the latter task invalid
<bdmurray> cjwatson: and friendly recovery is what you get when?
<cjwatson> when you boot a real system into recovery mode
<cjwatson> they're sort of conceptually related but need to work in rather different ways
<bdmurray> got it thanks
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5088 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: Add a unit test for ensuring that the entire interface is translatable.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5089 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Add missing template for the connecting label.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1552 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to oneiric.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1553 ubuntu/debian/changelog: precise, not oneiric!
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1554 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.1.0-1 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1555 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu73
<cruejones> trying to install ubuntu-server 11.10 onto a kvm with virtio.  after going through complete install virtual machine reboots and I get ubuntu splash screen but then it goes blank.
<cruejones> anyone see this before?
<CarlFK> cruejones: yeah, try hitting alt-f1
<cruejones> CarlFK: accessing KVM through VNC session to another host so alt-f1 hard to do
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-20
<rcmorano> hi all
<rcmorano> does anybody what's the widget/whatever that is show as top bar in ubiquity?
<rcmorano> im going crazy looking for it
<rcmorano> i mean the bar that shows the name of the step
<rcmorano> im building a derivative ubuntu and i don't know why it just shows a pink bar instead of the correct background and the name of the step
<rcmorano> okay, i just realized that the bar is only correctly working if you set the gtk theme Ambiance
<rcmorano> if you use Adwaita or any other theme, it shows the pink bar without any text (at least, visible text)
<rcmorano> it also works with Radiance
<ogra_> well, do you have the matching theme engine installed for the theme you use ?
<rcmorano> yep
<rcmorano> Adwaita gtk theme uses the adwaita engine
<rcmorano> and it is installed (gnome-themes-standard)
<rcmorano> ok, got it
<rcmorano> ubiquity is using colors defined in ambiance's css
<rcmorano> but not in adwaita one
<cruejones> hi, anyone know where I can get a megasr.ko for ubuntu 11.10?
<cruejones> its a third party driver for LSI megaraid
<bdmurray> cjwatson: it looks like the branch for bug 809885 has been updated and is ready for re-rereview
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809885 in casper "Single-quoted entries are invalid in /etc/resolv.conf on network install with NetworkManager disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809885
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-21
<bfallik> trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using update manager.  I get error msg "Could not find the release notes".  do-release-upgrade comlains "404 Not Found" for natty.tar.gz.gpg.  How can I upgrade?
<pgoode> does anyone know of an issue with canonical and upgrading to 11.04?
<pgoode> do-release-upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 is failing
<pgoode> WARNING:root:file 'natty.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<soren> pgoode: It should be fixed now.
<soren> pgoode: Thanks for reporting it!
<pgoode> soren - thank you.  i have confirmed that it is working
<bdmurray> cjwatson: should casper be installable? bug 821445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 821445 in casper "Casper fails to install on 10.04.3" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821445
<cjwatson> bdmurray: yes
<cjwatson> oh, but not together with live-initramfs
<cjwatson> casper (1.237) maverick; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Conflict with live-initramfs, as they overlap and people can pick one or
<cjwatson>     the other (LP: #453476).
<cjwatson> so it's a dup, and if we think it's important to fix in lucid there should be a lucid tas
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> (I don't think it's important for lucid, but maybe we should create a lucid task anyway)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it thanks
 * noob99 Anyone know if the following error would stop an install? anna[4640]: cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriever-4644-deduplicate/*' : No such file or directory
<cjwatson> noob99: not in itself, no
 * noob99 It happens after net-retriever pulls down the Release and Release.gpg files. The menu screen has "... failed to download a file from the mirror..." The mirror was created by copying the files from the CD/DVD image.
<CarlFK> noob99: long shot, but this may make that problem go away: instead of making a mirror, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/squid-deb-proxy
<noob99> I can do that for testing but I need to get it working for a local mirror.
<noob99> Actually I already did try pointing it at the OSU web site and it worked that way
<CarlFK> worked what way?
<noob99> by setting  mirror/http/hostname, mirror/http/directory in the preseed file and  preseed/url= on the kernel cmdline
<noob99> When I switch it from my local mirror to the OSU one it worked
<CarlFK> also, I plan on trying this to make a stand alone install server: http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/offline_mode/<
<noob99> For my use I don't need a proxy or cache.
<CarlFK> well, you want a way to have all the .debs local.  that should do it
<CarlFK> debs, package list, keys.. whatever else the installer gets from the net.
<noob99> yes, but I thought that the files on the CD/DVD had enought to do the install. They wouldn't be upto date but would create a functional system.
<CarlFK> and you will need something other than the CD files once you want to add a package, which will likely be the next thing once you get a basic installer working ;)
<noob99> Once I have a system up with Ubuntu then I'd be able to use apt-mirror to create the build repositories? Sorry I'm coming from RHEL/Kickstart/Annaconda/Yum and trying to get this Ubuntu thing ;) working.
<noob99> not just the build repositories, the repositories would be functional mirror(s).
<CarlFK> cant help you with apt-mirror - I tried 2 other things: apt-proxy and apt-cache - both anoyed me.  the squid thing seems to work
<noob99> With squid you'd still be using someone elses mirrors?
<CarlFK> if you plan on something like that, why are you messing with using the CD files?
<CarlFK> use a live mirror to load up squids cache, then take it off line to run without net access
<noob99> because the server that I have available to use at the moment is RHEL based and I'm trying to get by the chicken/egg stage.
<CarlFK> the 'off line' bit I haven't done yet.  wont need it till March, so it is low on my list of things to mess with
<CarlFK> so currently you are just having trouble installing to one box?
<noob99> I have the RHEL server that has the DHCP/PXE/http services and the files from the Ubuntu CD/DVD ISO. Then I'm trying to install a desktop with Ubuntu. The desktop errors with the above and the last log message was the cat error.
<noob99> But I can do a CD install of Ubuntu on the desktop okay
<CarlFK> um.. so why don't you do a CD install to get past the chicken egg problem?
<CarlFK> bbl
<noob99> The requirement is to have a local network based Ubuntu or Debian or Mint installer. I'm forced, for now, to use the server that provides the current DHCP/PXE service.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-22
<aBamingDaddy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a clean usb-hdd. The internal HDD on the specific laptop has a XP OS. After installation it fails to boot both ubuntu and XP. Possible problems with MBR from an old usb-pendrive installation since XP only boots when usb inserted. Suggestions?
<aBamingDaddy> When re-booting error hd0,1 out of disk. grub rescue>
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-23
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1469 ubuntu/ (45 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.87
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1470 ubuntu/debian/po/ (lo.po si.po ug.po): msgmerge
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1471 ubuntu/debian/changelog: another merge detail
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1472 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.87ubuntu1
<CIA-45> localechooser: cjwatson * r167 ubuntu/ (72 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.38
<CIA-45> localechooser: cjwatson * r168 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.38ubuntu1
<CIA-45> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r717 ubuntu/ (15 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 48
<CIA-45> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r718 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 48ubuntu1
<X220> hi, do you know why the windows installer WUBI hangs forever when you reach about 75 percent loading? I am using a windows 7 version as o.s.. Thanks
<X220> never mind, now it is working after new installation
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-15
<xnox> veebers: not really, as desktop installer doesn't do "package installation" for most of the installation (it simply copies the whole cd contents). You can chroot into /target and add ppa & upgrade after the install is finished.
<jibel> xnox, bug 1066256 has been there for a while, but might be something to fix in next respin ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066256 in ubiquity "/usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/user-setup-apply: ligne 165 : [: 5 : unary operator expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066256
<xnox> jibel: I'm not sure. I'd ask cjwatson for second opinion. I haven't look what $ROOT is expected to be (with/without trailing slash) and also maybe a better fix is to test for empty value in that script.
<xnox> jibel: is it easy to reproduce? e.g. do oem-install and that's it?!
<veebers> xnox: cool, thanks for the info :)
<xnox> veebers: your welcome =)
 * xnox is happy with his irc bouncer to get the scrollback =)
<jibel> xnox, right, oem install and that's it. I just do not read the logs very often. I was searching something else :)
<xnox> =))))
<cjwatson> I kinda like to fix syntax errors personally
<cjwatson> Hm.  Crappy quoting.
<cjwatson> Ah yes, and jibel has a point as well.  Trailing slash will be fine there.
<xnox> yeah, there is more than one way to fix it =)
<cjwatson> Some of which are correct ;-)
<jibel> xnox, about bug 1065502, I could only reproduce it on vbox, not hw or kvm. So maybe there is something special in the way vbox handles virtual disks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065502 in ubiquity "Ubiquity failed to proceed to partman, fails at replace recipe now..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065502
<cjwatson> Perhaps you get /dev/vd* in vbox?
<cjwatson> kvm has virtio options
<xnox> hmm... good suggestion, I can try that.
<jibel> it's sd* in vbox
<xnox> jibel: and what's on disk? simple full disk quantal? or like free space available (or old quantal) or multiple OS?
<xnox> no luck with virtio nor sata nor ide.
<xnox> in kvm
<jibel> xnox, it is a 16GB, default desktop installation in English. By default, I mean blindly press continue and enter some text in the mandatory fields until it reboots
<jibel> 16GB disk
<jibel> so maybe it's limited to vbox
<xnox> I did do this with 16GB disk =/ and no luck in kvms. ok, will bring my vbox at one point to sort it out. putting it to rest for now.
<jibel> I was reproducing bug 1066173 and now on first boot after installation I'm dropped to grub rescue mode with the message:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066173
<jibel> error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<jibel> what does it mean ?
<cjwatson> Just an extension of the same "wrong place" thing
<cjwatson> The GRUB core has a prefix that doesn't correspond to where GRUB modules are actually to be found
<jibel> but the external drive is plugged. I only removed the usb stick
<xnox> jibel: can you mount the hard-drive and retrieve the logs? /var/log/syslog & /var/log/installer/* from the hard drives?
<jibel> sure
<jibel> if I find a usb port on a working machine with enough power :)
<xnox> ah... /me does everything in VMs so it would be just a few CLI commands to mount it ;-)
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066173/+attachment/3399107/+files/_var_log_installer_2.12.11_LP1066173_01.tgz
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066173 in ubiquity "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-16
<xnox> Why, oh why do we have "Start Screen Saver" system cog item? When ubiquity explicitly inhibits screensaver....
<jpds> Does anyone know why PXE will accept an IP from DHCP, but then d-i will refuse to take that IP again a few seconds later? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1282753/
<antarus> cjwatson: fix *all* my bugs :)
<cjwatson> meh what?
<cjwatson> what did/didn't I fix?
<antarus> I jsut see a ton of 'fixed by colin watson' in my launchpad mail ;p
<cjwatson> oh, er, ok :)
<antarus> most of the bugs I am subscribed to never get fixed, so thanks ;p
<cjwatson> Sadly I'm not quite the top bug fixer in quantal
<cjwatson> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/quantal-fixes-report.html
<antarus> its ok, we don't run Quantal ;p
<cjwatson> oh, precise?  bear in mind that I may well get incorrectly credited for bug fixes when I'm the person who often copies them from precise-proposed to precise-updates
<cjwatson> one of these days I'll fix LP to credit that kind of thing more reasonably
<antarus> hey for us, that is the most important step ;p
<cjwatson> xnox: so, the inability to handle existing encrypted partitions at least in the manual partitioner *is* a regression from alternate
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect automatic partitioning / resizing / etc. to work
<cjwatson> But it seems that you didn't know about this, so I left a comment on bug 1066480 with how it used to work
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity "12.10 installer don't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah. too late to find out. and we have no UI to show the dialog "enter password, or don't enter anything if you don't want to activate it".
<cjwatson> Well, we have the strings
<xnox> cjwatson: as a workaround, person can go into live session and double click on the drive & some desktop thing does bring up the screen.
<xnox> cjwatson: ah. true the d-i strings ;-)
<cjwatson> xnox: Hm, right
<cjwatson> I'll test that and write up a release note
<xnox> and hopefully partman will pick up the desktop mounted crypto drive.
<cjwatson> xnox: If you do that you even get the reinstall option \o/
<cjwatson> Also a rather curious /dev/mapper/luks-$(some uuid) device which probably ought to be filtered
<cjwatson> But that can be ignored for the moment
<cjwatson> Presumably fallout from whatever unity does to unlock such devices
<xnox> cjwatson: \0/
 * xnox still doesn't understand why the reinstall option is not selectable with the partman-auto in unapproved though...
<cjwatson> Not RC if you can't sort it out before stgraber deals with his bug
<xnox> cjwatson: /o\ it's not a bug, it's a feature...... my VM doesn't have internet.... (i was trying to speed up installs) and hence the reinstall option is inactive....
<xnox>  582    def plugin_set_online_state(self, state):
<xnox>  583        self.reuse_partition.set_sensitive(state)
<cjwatson> *blink* that depends on internet?
<cjwatson> what for?
<stgraber> I guess it does because of apt-clone repack potentially needing internet to restore
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, of course
<cjwatson> ok, great, invalidate/delete that task then :)
<cjwatson> or close it with the ubiquity source refresh if you prefer
<xnox> yeah, but don't we have the warning "install is incomplete no internetz" for that....
<cjwatson> there's the tickybox screen
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, I actually want to make update-changelog parses the included changelogs and appends bug numbers. Such that we know what ubiquity has / doesn't have.
<xnox> sub-low priority....
<cjwatson> :)
<stgraber> xnox: is test_interface_translated passing for you? I just did a local run of the tests and it's failling because of "encryption_algorithm, crypto_iv_algorithm, partition_encryption_key_size"
<xnox> stgraber: last upload I did, did pass everything.
<xnox> stgraber: and those strings suppose to come from d-i.
<xnox> stgraber: let me check.
<xnox> stgraber: how are you building it? "$ bzr bd -r 5745 lp:ubiquity" passes for me. Note: that if you are doing "dirty" builds you might want to rm install-stamp
<stgraber> xnox: I was just running tests/run directly
<xnox> stgraber: well that doesn't mean that all templates were fectched and generated in the debian/ dir.
<xnox> stgraber: as we import translations from partman-* and use them in ubiquity, so you kind of need them....
<stgraber> right, a clean build seems to work, so it's just my usual dev/test environment that needs some tweaking
<xnox> stgraber: unless I missed some piece of black magic to make it include partman-crypto translations somewhere for tests/run to pick up directly.
<xnox> because it was "interesting" to get them included first time around.
<stgraber> anyway, I have ubiquity ready for upload here, updated the included sources, test built and checked the diff
<stgraber> so just waiting for apw and I'll commit that and dput the source package
<xnox> stgraber: any new translations we can get? =)
<cjwatson> awesome
 * xnox will be off to volleyball training soon
<cjwatson> I'll download a translation tarball now, but I'll be very conservative about applying them
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you want me to wait for translations? I already pushed everything to the branch including the version tag, but I can uncommit if you want
<cjwatson> stgraber: Wait a sec, I'm nearly ready
<cjwatson> There are a few, not many
<cjwatson> Tell me when you've uncommitted and I'll drop in the translations
<stgraber> cjwatson: there you go
<cjwatson> stgraber: Done
<stgraber> ok, tagging, diffing and pushing
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-17
<Furao> is there anyway to ask d-i to no fill the console with progress bar and stuff? I want to see in the console the output of each commands
<cjwatson> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text
<cjwatson> Or you could just switch to tty4
<Furao> I don't have a frame buffer, only a serial console
<Furao> thanks I'll try
<cjwatson> I'd expect it to use the text frontend on sercon anyway
<cjwatson> maybe you don't mean the full-screen progress bar?
<cjwatson> actually thinking about it output may well be directed to the logs regardless
<cjwatson> you might be better off using remote syslog and watching the log on your remote server
<Furao> I'm still lucid, and remote syslog never worked
<Furao> but I'm trying and I think I'll be able to get what I need
<Furao> I just need to have the MAC address of the eth0 at the end of the installation
<Furao> and no luck like you said, it all ends in the logs
<Furao> there should be a log frontend :)
<Furao> f*ck stdout: /bin/ip link > /dev/console
<Furao> that work :)
<cjwatson> xnox: is bug 1009973 still required in the quantal release notes, or was that just for precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1009973 in mdadm "SRU upstream bugfix micro point release 3.2.5" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009973
<xnox> cjwatson: no, that was just precise.
<cjwatson> xnox: OK, adjusting metadata accordingly
<xnox> cjwatson: imho it's done and dusted, as it did make it into 12.04.1
<xnox> not sure what the release notes task was for at all tbh.
<cjwatson> Dunno.  Feel free to clean up :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-18
<xnox> cjwatson: had a quick meeting with desing team - agreed on killing the progress bar & instead of mini terminal change it to "reveal the guts" = hide slideshow & maximize terminal.
<cjwatson> killing the progress bar is an interesting option (though I realise it's buggy at the moment) - perhaps make that switchable so we can turn it back on if that turns out to be worse
<cjwatson> I completely agree hide-slideshow-and-maximise-terminal is the right answer
<cjwatson> showing only a couple of lines is pretty pointless - not sure why we apparently didn't think of hiding the slideshow before
<xnox> =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-19
<emdub> anyone awake familiar with the upgrade process with a local mirror?  i'm able to do an upgrade successfully, but have always wondered what the "no valid mirror" thing is about when running do-release-upgrade, if there is something in my apt-mirror i am not mirroring properly or something?
<emdub> this is what i see: http://pastie.org/private/wwzjnnc41hodygwqh1tgqq
<emdub> again, everything seems to work, just wondering if there is a way to clean up those errors
<xnox> does ubi-prepare.py plugin actually uses ubuntu-drivers to activate wifi drivers/firmware during non-oem install & hence improve chances of activating wifi in ubi-wireless step?
<xnox> mpt: looking at the new connect to the internet step https://docs.google.com/a/surgut.co.uk/document/preview?id=1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I#heading=h.1if37baf38j0
<xnox> there is something that doesn't quite fit.
<xnox> "Install Driver Now" - actually means that the driver is third-party & proprietary (otherwise it would be included in our kernel by default)
<xnox> but there are no legal warning about that & by default we should not encourage third-party software (Ubuntu Technical Board resolution)
<xnox> Also I've checked other bugs and people complain about keyboard layouts not setup for wifi passwords...
<xnox> maybe moving the keyboard early would be also appropriate to fix: wifi & crypto passwords?!
<stgraber> you could even argue that the keyboard dialog should be shown first as we have a text field on ubi-language (OEM tag) that may need the proper layout to be configured
<stgraber> though I'd tend to prefer having the oem field moved to ubi-usersetup or similar as it always looked a bit weird on ubi-language and having the keyboard layout dialog first would be really weird
<cjwatson> But the keyboard dialog's defaults depend on language (and timezone)
<cjwatson> Moving the oem field would make a degree of sense, yes
<cjwatson> The wifi vs. keyboard thing is unresolvable by reordering; that's why we have the keyboard indicator
<stgraber> except that the indicator can only show you the 4 most likely layout based on language (because of a stupid X limitation) so in a lot of cases it's not terribly useful...
<cjwatson> Well, yeah, but I mean the general idea
<stgraber> but yeah, no amount of reordering will fix the problem for good as we have input fields everywhere... one option would be to always show an icon that lets you jump to the keyboard page and then back to where you were but I'm not sure it's worth the effort at this point
<stgraber> especially as gfxboot lets you override the layout anyway
<cjwatson> Although we try not to show you the gfxboot menu by default
<cjwatson> It all sucks
<cjwatson> One way or another
<xnox> *sigh*
<xnox> and the broadcom&etc wifi drivers?
<xnox> currently we offer to install updates (grayed out if no network) and the bundle of (drivers + restricted-addons), then open/show wifi settings...
<xnox> moving wifi settings before the prepare step, may require taking wifi drivers with us, but then the drivers will be split into two: wifi & graphics....
<cjwatson> xnox: The TB decision you refer to was specifically about non-driver software
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-March/000834.html
<xnox> cjwatson: so it should be ok to run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall by default, unless we are booted in the free software only mode?
<xnox> reading the "Software installed by default" http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing seems appropriate.
<xnox> plus ubuntu-drivers will only install necessary stuff.
<cjwatson> xnox: You should talk about that with the kernel team; I expect there are cases where automatically installing proprietary drivers is harmful, not least to our ability to diagnose kernel bugs
<cjwatson> Legal reasons aren't the only ones why those drivers are opt-in
<xnox> cjwatson: right. Currently we have checkbox which bundles: restricted-addons and all ubuntu-drivers.
<xnox> there is a suggestion to move the wifi step before prepare, but that may need wifi drivers.
<xnox> but not the rest.
<cjwatson> Which is the result of a series of careful compromises, so talk about it fairly widely before changing it, would be my recommendation ...
<cjwatson> But I should get back to working out how to get CI working :)
<xnox> and generally if you need a wifi driver, there is no options.... you won't have the internetz....
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. I will publicize it.
<cjwatson> Broadcom drivers are tricky
<cjwatson> My wife's laptop used to crash if you used the one that jockey offered
<cjwatson> But it was fine if you shovelled in the firmware necessary to make b43 work
<cjwatson> (I think it was that way round)
<cjwatson> It was better to not have network during installation than to have it crash solid
<xnox> so how about switch wifi step before prepare, such all people with normal wifi's can install updates while installing. And those with crippled wifi cards will be left without network. Which is an improvement for the general & free case, over let's cripple everyone because of some cripped wifis.
<xnox> ...or we can show network page twice.
<cjwatson> Don't we show a network-manager indicator or something?
<xnox> yeah we do.... no usability studies to see if it's discoverable by new users though.
<xnox> we could attempt to show wireless page twice.
<xnox> If there is wifi card - show before prepare step.
<xnox> If no wifi card go to prepare & show it after prepare page instead.....
<xnox> but that won't give you the "install updates checkbox" =(
<xnox> with proprietary card.
 * xnox ponders about 512MB servers and zram-config
 * infinity is reminded that he needs to move zram-config into initramfs-tools.
<xnox> ogra_: ^^^
<ogra_> infinity, ++
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-20
<Teduardo> Hi, sorry for bothering you folks but this is kind of an obscure question, does anyone know if there is a command you can pass to the netboot kernel that tells the installer to use whatever nic has a link light ?
<Teduardo> You can do that in the rhel derivitives it's IPAPPEND 2 and then ksdevice=bootif
<cjwatson> Teduardo: just use IPAPPEND 2
<cjwatson> it should use the interface supplied that way by pxelinux by default (as of Ubuntu 11.10, anyway), unless you explicitly preseed netcfg/choose_interface to something else
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-21
<brianjcohen> I'm looking for help with a broken dist-upgrade from precise to quantal - is this the right channel?
<xnox> brianjcohen: not really. try support channel #ubuntu.
<xnox> brianjcohen: this is mostly for low-lever installer bits.
<brianjcohen> Got it, thanks!
<thrz> hello, I was installing 12.10 in UEFI mode to a GPT disk, however in the custom partitioning page of the installer I get a choice of where to put the bootloader? I dont know if this query makes sense, isnt the bootloader always going in the EFI System Partition?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-14
<jderose> xnox: if there is time before the final ISO, my vote is that the /etc/init/oem-config.conf change be backed out - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1239471
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239471 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem user gets deleted even before "Prepare for shipping to end user"" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> jderose: and be left with not removing oem user?
<xnox> jderose: let me run a test with it, and I'll wait for cjwatson to weight on this as well.
<jderose> xnox: yeah, because i have a (probably not very good) fix for removing the OEM user. it's more of a pain for the ISO to be broken for mastering... we can always update the golden image, add updated packages. but we're stuck with the ISO for 6 months :)
<jderose> xnox: also, the existing fix is wildly unusable... you can't get to logging in as the OEM user and clicking "Prepare for shipping to end user" in the first place. Sorry I didn't catch this before... I was testing from a VM with an existing OEM mode install
<xnox> right.
<jderose> xnox: also, why is it a "post-start" target instead of "post-stop"? (bear in mind I'm still kinda upstart dumb) does this upstart job continue to run even after the customer config completes?
<xnox> jderose: no it does not, as it's a "task" job.
<xnox> jderose: when the script stanza finishes, that's when it's "started", hence the post-start.
<jderose> hmm
<jderose> but /var/lib/oem-config/run doesn't get removed till after oem-config-first-run completes, right? and there still might be a process running as the oem user?
<cjwatson> jderose: Did you have any luck with my patch set to move it into oem-config-firstboot instead?
<jderose> cjwatson: no, it failed, although it wasn't clear why.
<jderose> (not clear to me anyway)
<apw> xnox, hey ... got a list of bugs you are including in the patition busy issues ... so i can review them too
<infinity> apw: Feel free to bounce ideas around with xnox here for the partition rescan bug.  I'm multitasking too hard to keep focus on it.
<xnox> apw: bug 1220165
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1220165 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<apw> xnox, we did have a couple of people who could repro it and it went away for them when they retested
<xnox> apw: and dupes/comments from there.
<apw> (in my team)
<xnox> apw: after i'm done with oem bug, i'll try to work on reproducing it.
<apw> xnox, from what i can see that xfs error report is just scarey, it is not clear it is an issue
<xnox> apw: same thoughts here, it's just that os-prober/partman & friends do try to mount things read-only a few times, but in the end all of that successfully quits and offers installation options (wipe and install)
<apw> xnox, how did you determine that swap was correclty stopped
<apw> given the syslog shows it being added
<xnox> apw: i don't see that it was stopped.
<apw> xnox, ok then if it wasn't you won't be changing the partition table
<xnox> apw: slangasek seemed to have concluded that it was not in use.
<apw> Oct 11 15:53:41 lubuntu os-prober: debug: /dev/sda3: is active swap
<apw> one of the last things osprober says is that it thinks it is active
<apw> and i see the kernel saying it opened and started using it
<xnox> apw: do you remember if there was an installer / kernel cmdline or some such to disable swap activation?
<cjwatson> xnox: not afaik
<xnox> apw: when was it activated though? e.g. on some of them i see very early on in the syslog: Sep  3 09:45:18 lubuntu kernel: [   94.421151] Adding 2439064k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2439064k FS
<cjwatson> partman activates swap it finds in its init.d sequence
<cjwatson> even if it wasn't activated before
<xnox> which is well ahead of ubiquity or anything else comming up. as if it gets activated in the initramfs/casper.
<cjwatson> sorry this is partman's init.d not /etc/init.d
<cjwatson> but ok, your syslog entry
<xnox> cjwatson: thus it should have been behaving the same way...... sans it being activated already. Right and it deactivates that swap if one decides to format that drive?
<infinity> Yeah, this could just be a case of partman needing to *de*activate all swap before writing partition tables.
<infinity> At least, all swap on drives it's about to write to. :P
<cjwatson> it does
<infinity> These syslogs don't seem to show that.
<cjwatson> ./lib/base.sh:1094:disable_swap () {
<cjwatson> ./commit.d/parted:15:   disable_swap "$dev"
<infinity> Or does the kernel not helpfully report when swap is deactivated?
<cjwatson> my bet would be a udev race or something similarly annoying
<apw> it does not helpfully report it i don't think
<xnox> cjwatson: re:oem-config patch, I am booted into oem config user. Interesting enough oem-config stays in rc state with the only file left - /etc/init/oem-config.conf
<cjwatson> although parted even tries sleeping for a while
<infinity> Oh, the kernel totally doesn't say anything about swapoff.  That's unhelpful.,
<xnox> cjwatson: maybe we can remove oem user if oem-config-firstboot is not found?
<cjwatson> perhaps
<apw> infinity, no indeed, it says nothing, though if you ask it to do so it seems to not return till it is successful
<apw> so if you can show we did make an attempt we ought to be able to say it did if you continued
<cjwatson> I usually slam set -x into /lib/partman/lib/base.sh to debug this kind of thing
<cjwatson> "I'm suspicious of ubiquity-partman but that's just a guess"  unhelpful bug comments of our time
<cjwatson> (Yes, it's just possible that the partitioner might be involved)
<cjwatson> I see a log from d-i there
<cjwatson> Which is good, means it's likely nothing to do with ubiquity's additions
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I've personally tripped it in barebones netbooted d-i.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ran into it a bunch when doing midway installer work, and so has Rob Herring on highbank/midway.
<infinity> (At the time, no one else had been talking about it, so I assumed it might be specific to the platform... I was clearly wrong)
<apw> infinity, it seems unlikely the exit path of the xfs warning can be to blame if it is not conistant and reproducible on all installs (to my mind)
<apw> as we attempt that always, regardless
<cjwatson> Indeed, probably has nothing to do with XFS
<infinity> apw: The inconsistency makes it hard to blame anything, mind you.  But if it happened on EVERY reinstall, we'd have a lot more bug reports.  Unless all our serial reinstallers have left us for Mint and Gentoo.
<apw> and i have never seen it on any of my installs, so
<cjwatson> I'll have a go at it following the recipe in bug 1239515 (only with installing over Ubuntu/Ubuntu, since the flavour won't matter)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239515 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Saucy ubiquity crashes with kernel error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239515
<cjwatson> Easier in qemu - I can snapshot and keep retrying
<cjwatson> If we're changing ubiquity we might want to sort out bug 1236233 BTW
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236233 in OEM Priority Project precise "BIOS that SMIBIOS is not fuly supported by dmidecode causes image autmatic installation fail" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236233
<cjwatson> as a workaround
<cjwatson> dmidecode's behaviour is crappy but not sure I want to change that now
<apw> cjwatson, on the dmidecode thing, i note the error it whines about is >2.7, but actually the current saucy dmidecode would emit >2.8 so i think it might be moot for saucy
<apw> cjwatson, at least until they invent 2.8
<cjwatson> mm, ok
<cjwatson> can live with that
<apw> cjwatson, it is probabally something that should be on stderr, or suppressed by -q or both in the long term
<xnox> apw: cjwatson: re mount: it tried all the filesystems it knows about even to the point of trying xfs meaning that mounted tests from os-prober have failed to mount ext4 even though partition table was read to contain one. wouldn't that mean kernel is failing to read anything past the partition table?
<xnox> and then later when it tries to update the partition table (or do any write operation on the drive) that fails to.
<xnox> *too
<xnox> (surprising swap does get activated in those cases)
<xnox> infinity: ^
<apw> xnox, how did you make that detemrination, in the syslog i read i saw it mount ext3 successfully
<cjwatson> xnox: That seems unconvincing since there were syslog indications of it reading the partition table
 * xnox goes to read it again.
<cjwatson> Oh, maybe not after repartitioning
<cjwatson> Not sure if those ioctls emit any logging though
<apw> be good to have a timecode and url for the log, so we know we are in sync
<xnox> Sep  3 09:48:47 lubuntu kernel: [  315.175165] EXT4-fs (sda6): write access unavailable, cannot proceed
<xnox> S
<cjwatson> os-prober is before the repartitioning, is it not?
<xnox> when requesting full-disk install, would mean that it needs to wipe sda6 at least (which is rootfs of the second installation, in a dual boot linux setup)
<cjwatson> xnox: That looks like grub-mount has failed for some reason
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Normally the kernel code for this shouldn't even be touched
<apw> xnox, which logfile is that, url pls
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149229337/UbiquitySyslog.txt
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149229336/UbiquityPartman.txt
<xnox> which is top level / original bug 1220165
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1220165 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<cjwatson> So I would research *that* - it's very bad if we aren't using grub-mount correctly
<apw> Sep  3 09:48:47 lubuntu kernel: [  315.175148] EXT4-fs (sda6): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<apw> Sep  3 09:48:47 lubuntu kernel: [  315.175165] EXT4-fs (sda6): write access unavailable, cannot proceed
<xnox> or if grub-mount fails, then replace/reuse recipes would also try mount -o ro, as a fallback.
<apw> xnox, so that says you asked for a mount of a dirty partition, and we cannot do it cause it needs fsck
<cjwatson> Yeah, that should be removed in T (I was going to remove it from os-prober following a conversation at Debconf but hadn't got round to it yet)
<cjwatson> apw: Which is exactly why we use grub-mount
<cjwatson> The kernel cannot do the right thing here and if we're trying to ask it to we've already lost
<apw> indeed
<cjwatson> We aren't supposed to hit that path
<xnox> but that shouldn't prevent from wiping that thing.
<cjwatson> It might if udev got involved as a result
<cjwatson> Or udisks
<cjwatson> I can absolutely imagine this bug being a side-effect of a failure to use grub-mount
<xnox> i do see on the desktop/ubiquity side where udisks kicks in and mounts stuff (in some duplicate logs)
<xnox> but udisks wouldn't explain d-i install.
<cjwatson> Not on its own, but there are various of these things
<cjwatson> See also rant in http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/ubuntu/2008-04-12-desktop-automount-pain.html
<xnox> yeah, and the fact that udisks2 doesn't have disk-inhibitor and pitti had to hack one up for us.
 * xnox s/had to/end up to/
 * apw goes see if a poweroff is the trigger ehre
<cjwatson> Oho
<cjwatson> Reproduced
<cjwatson> qemu: Ubuntu amd64, Ubuntu amd64 side-by-side, Ubuntu amd64 erase disk
<cjwatson> No funny business
<apw> so a double install, and is there anything mounted or swap running
<cjwatson> no, no
<apw> if you have a shell and have fuser, be interested if any of the partitions show open
<cjwatson> nope.  pretty sure it'll be racy
<apw> cjwatson, i guess we can prove that if you attempt to change the parititon table now
<apw> and it works
<cjwatson> The delay is suspiciously short
<cjwatson> I tried again and it still failed
<cjwatson> But I think it's a race between removing/adding the partition and the next thing in the installer that cares
<apw> so the paritition really is open somewhere in the kernels mind
<apw> ok
<cjwatson> Running udevadm monitor in the background makes it work
<cjwatson> So this is totally a race between parted and a udev rule
<apw> heh ... well that must be indicative indeed
<infinity> Oh dear.
<apw> so i wonder if a sleep 5 after the partitioning change would be enough
<apw> to confirm it is a udev opens and closes things a lot on change thing
<cjwatson> It'd have to be internal to parted
<apw> as cirtainly we emit events on the parititon table change
<cjwatson> But parted already has such abominations internally, it just needs a few more
<cjwatson> Ideally it'd use event cookies to avoid having to need this
<cjwatson> But well
<apw> or do a udevadm settel
<cjwatson> It actually does
<xnox> didn't we just add extra helpers to the udev.udeb to make it "work"
<xnox> and since those are executed, they know actually do something in a non-finite time.
<cjwatson> My test case is in ubiquity so udeb not involved
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Anyway, sure, random permutations will affect this, but reverting the random permutations would only change the set of cases where the bug shows up
<cjwatson> You don't fix races that way :)
<cjwatson> Perhaps a settle between the removes and the adds would do it
<cjwatson> Let's see how reliably I can reproduce this first
<apw> yeah we need to know if its 1/10 or 9/10
<cjwatson> apw: 5/5 at least
<apw> oh great indeed
<apw> xnox, have you done any 'side-by-side' installs, i am looking at the 'slider' and it seems to have no legends
<apw> cjwatson, to confirm i have managed repro the issue as well with the same configuration two ubuntu 13.10s side by side, and try and replace them
<cjwatson> I'm building a test parted now with an extra udevadm settle inserted between remove/add
<cjwatson> Might slow committing down somewhat but I'll take that over breaking
<apw> yeah, its not like it is a simple thing one is doing
<apw> in the old days we would have had to reboot, at least we don't have to do that
<apw> so do we know about this popup about super+space being the hot key
<infinity> Does that happen on every boot, or just reboot after upgrade?
<infinity> I don't reboot often enough to notice...
<apw> super+space?  that occurs on the boot of the installer before its install window appears
<apw> i don't recall seeing it anywhere else
<apw> cjwatson, yeah this is 5/5 reproducible for me, if i can help test in any way let me know
<apw> Description:Ubuntu 13.04
<apw> bah, wrong channel
<cjwatson> apw: when I get something to build ...
<xnox> cjwatson: with your oem patch:
<xnox> + userdel --force --remove oem
<xnox> userdel: user oem is currently used by process 1207
<xnox> userdel: cannot open /etc/subuid
<xnox> cjwatson:  1207 ?        S      0:00 dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<xnox> from ps aoutput.
<cjwatson> ok, it was a Friday night special
<xnox> so..... maybe our removal of the user is obsolutely fine, it's just dbus is left around.
<cjwatson> tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236071/, no luck
<cjwatson> process accounting suggests that swapoff triggers udisks-part-id and modprobe, but the udevadm settle should account for both
<cjwatson> I'm tempted to loop the way parted does elsewhere, even though it's an utterly foul thing to do
<apw> cjwatson, loop trying to replace each partition or the whole shebang
<cjwatson> each
<cjwatson> it already does that for removes, just not adds
<apw> so very true indeed how vile
<cjwatson> OK, need more coffee before trying to cope with parted's exception handling code
<bdmurray> xnox: have you seen bug 1239471?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239471 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem user gets deleted even before "Prepare for shipping to end user"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239471
<xnox> bdmurray: yes.
<xnox> bdmurray: it's reopen of the previous bad fix of "oem user is not removed"
<xnox> bdmurray: i am working on it.
<bdmurray> xnox: great, thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: bdmurray: infinity: fix for oem user removed too early (revert previous upload) and fix removal of oem user with cjwatson's paste from yesterday, with added processes cleanup to make userdel succeed.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubiquity/fix-oem-user/+merge/191005
<xnox> wubi rt #65238
<cjwatson> xnox: any chance of using pkill instead of killall?  killall makes me itch
<cjwatson> (it has startlingly different behaviour on some systems - granted, none we actually care about)
<cjwatson> not a blocker though
<xnox> cjwatson: oh, and pkill is in minimal, vs killall which is only in standard
<xnox> cjwatson: "pkill -U oem || true" ?
<antarus> ahh the good old 'killall really does killall on some systems'
<antarus> one of my favorite unexpected behaviors ;p
<cjwatson> xnox: you should depend on the appropriate package either way
<cjwatson> xnox: I usually use -u, but I guess match whichever of ruid or euid userdel is checking for
<cjwatson> pkill -> Depends: procps
<xnox> cjwatson: it checks all/both.
<xnox> effective then.
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<apw> cjwatson, i managed to take an strace off parted_server when failing, and i don't even see it attempting an add the one and only ioctl it tries is a resize
<apw> cjwatson, and if that fails which it quite reasonably could as we are expanding partition vda1 in my case (remove two small OSs and replace with one bigger one) and vda2 has not been removed at that point so is in the way
<xnox> cjwatson: updated. I can't upload now though. And I got to go.
<apw> cjwatson, and that error seems to be just fatal when in fact next thing we could try is removing the other partitions, i bet if one hits ignore things are fine
<apw> cjwatson, and the bug to my eye is that _blkpg_resize_partition is fatal when it is more of an optimisation
<cjwatson> apw: I worked it out with psusi on #ubuntu-devel
<apw> cjwatson, ok great
<ScottK> Not sure if it's just me, but on the latest rebuild, the live session fails to start: Bug #1239833.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239833 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live session failed to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239833
<infinity> ScottK: Huh.  That's.. Weird.
<ScottK> infinity: Just got it on a second machine.
<ScottK> (using the same usb stick I booted a live image on that same machine on Sunday)
<infinity> Yeah, I'm not assuming it's the machine's fault.
<infinity> Having a hard time seeing a way it could be the software's fault either, mind you.
 * ScottK looks for another usb.
<infinity> Also, loving the logs that got attached.
<infinity> The Ubiquity syslog from oneiric is pure class.
<infinity> (PS: Wash your screen)
<ScottK> I wouldn't have even bothered with ubuntu-bug, except I was trying to get the hardware info in the bug.
<ScottK> OK, now I remember why I bought that USB stick.  I lost all my other ones.
<jderose> cjwatson: infinity: xnox: i've been putting ubiquity 2.15.24 through its paced today... fix seems solid, haven't found any issues. thanks!
<cjwatson> Phew
<jderose> cjwatson: so will that build make the ISO?
<cjwatson> I believe it's on the list, yeah
<jderose> awesome
<cjwatson> Though need to actually upload it
<infinity> cjwatson: It's uploaded.
<cjwatson> Oh OK
<cjwatson> Then it'll be fine
<cjwatson> Just testing another go-around at ubiquity now
<infinity> I sponsored it (after a quick fix) earlier.
<cjwatson> Delayed by celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving (happy thanksgiving!)
<infinity> Everyone seems to be celebrating that except me. :P
<cjwatson> Last couple of years my wife has decided she wants to celebrate all three thanksgiving dates (Canada, US, Liberia)
<cjwatson> Excuse for a nice meal :)
<infinity> cjwatson: An excuse to make turkeys?
<cjwatson> Indeed
<infinity> Wikipedia lists a few more Thankgivings, if she's keen. :P
 * cjwatson tries to decide whether or not to tell her
<cjwatson> I might burst
<infinity> It's a good way to go.
<infinity> Plus, pumpkin pie.
<cjwatson> infinity: *and* tarte au sucre
<jderose> question about the ubuntuone sign in... does it actually do anything with those credentials? seems like you still have to separately sign into ubuntuone anyway, so i'm not clear what the point of it is
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-15
<cjwatson> xnox: Have you had a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1194898 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "resize tool does not show partition numerical sizes" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> seems a particularly unfortunate UI glitch
<xnox> cjwatson: i hope it's just theming issue (fg & bg color ending up the same), if not (and reproducible on other flavours then it's worse). I'll sync lubuntu images to compare.
<cjwatson> xnox: it happens on Ubuntu too
<xnox> ack.
<ScottK> stgraber: It was the persistence.
<stgraber> ScottK: hmm, ok, maybe xnox or someone else can have a try then, here usb-creator just refuses to work with any of my usb mass storage devices...
<xnox> cjwatson: infinity: ev: from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142490601/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-15%2013%3A54%3A55.png
<xnox> to
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153861270/new-dividors.png
<xnox> and it's dupe of bug #947107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
 * xnox goes to check a flavour styling
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-16
<kanor> hi
<kanor> i  am in the process of generate the french iso
<kanor> I do not understand how the dir EFI in the ISO file is generated
<kanor> i use ubuntu-defaults-image
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-18
<antarus> seriously guys
<antarus> trusty tahr?
<antarus> now my next goobuntu version will be named 'gtrusty'
<antarus> engineers are going to totally make fun :(
<smartboyhw> antarus, ask Mark Shuttleworth on this.....
<cjwatson> We don't get to choose
<antarus> I've already made a joke branch called 'gkrusty' with krusty the clown as a macsot, but I'm unsure i can convince all my teammates ;)
<ogra_> antarus, at least trusty is easy to type ... thare are way worse adjectives with T that you dont want to have to type in each upload
<xnox> antarus: yeah, trusty also reminded me of krusty =/
<ogra_> imagine he would have called it telekinetic tapir or some such .... wou would have to type that in each changelog entry
<xnox> cjwatson: saucy doesn't show any indicators. I've now fixed it. But i remember we used to have "two" keyboards. One language selection and one input methods. Do you remember where the input methods one came from and wether we still need it?
<cjwatson> no, can't look now
<rostam> HI I have created kickstart via DVD now I like use USB. How could I achieve this please? thx
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-20
<rostam> HI I have created kickstart via DVD now I like use USB. How could I achieve this please? thx
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-15
<UNITED> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UNITED> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-17
<pcn> Does anyone here haev much experience with using cobbler to install ubuntu?
<pcn> I'm wondering specifically - I've got a test cobbler server running, and I've imported the 14.04 cd image, and I've mirrored the ubuntu repo so I can install with local bandwidth.
<pcn> However, The d-i boots and reads its preseed, then it goes and tries to retrieve things like trusty-updates from the copy of the cd image.
<pcn> I've got that, but it's in a separate image. I need a way to tell d-i to look for updates, security, etc. in a different repo
<pcn> It seem slike d-i wants to see all components in one repo's distribution.  Is there a way to get it to look across repos?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-18
<maxb> Does the remit of this channel include do-release-upgrade? If so, I want to point out bug 1347834, which appears to be a coding error in the downloaded utopic.tar.gz code
<ubot2> bug 1347834 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "UnboundLocalError: local variable 'e' referenced before assignment in doUpdate, line 924" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347834
<cjwatson> maxb: Not really
<cjwatson> mvo does most of that
<maxb> Given release is rather looming close, what should I do to ensure this gets attention?
<cjwatson> This can be fixed post-release, but can you remind us on Monday and we'll get mvo to look at it?
<cjwatson> (I'm only briefly here right now.)
<maxb> Sure
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-13
<FourDollars> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trusty-proposed is out to date. How can I provide the patch for ubiquity?
<FourDollars> s/to/of/
<cyphermox> FourDollars: I'm updating it, should just take a minute
<FourDollars> cyphermox: Thx
<Laney> cyphermox: let's chat installer (hi!)
<cyphermox> Laney: hey!
<Laney> :)
<Laney> so look at this bit of code: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/scripts/plugininstall.py#L1304
<Laney> and also at a manifest-remove file in an iso (casper/)
<Laney> some of them are suffixed with :arch and they fail to be considered by this code meaning that too many packages are removed in some circumstances
<Laney> I guess we could fix this at either end - which would you prefer?
<Laney> whoops I linked you to the wrong bit: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/scripts/plugininstall.py#L1411
<cyphermox> oh, fcitx...
<Laney> ya
<Laney> but really a ubiquity bug
<cyphermox> sure
<Laney> so you can do something like split(':')[0]
<cyphermox> ubiquity should understand this, yeah
<Laney> ok cool, two minutes
<cyphermox> I'm wondering if there is a case where you might want to remove just one arch instance of a package.
<Laney> is that theoretical currently?
<Laney> :)
<cyphermox> yes, but it's probably not hard to teach ubiquity to treat this properly
<cyphermox> cf. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/install_misc.py#L594
<cyphermox> that said, if you don't want to touch that right now, could you file a bug so I can get to it somewhere in the future? :)
<Laney> I will do, thanks
<Laney> also... that werewolf is really scary
<cyphermox> yeah :D
<cyphermox> slangasek: infinity: I think I have the check for "PReP on RAID" good enough, just need to update the template for the error message. it will block going any further than partitioning if the partition isn't on a non-md device.
<slangasek> cyphermox: mm.  it shouldn't even give PReP as an *option* for unsuitable partitions; but there needs to be a finish.d check to make sure that the partition table as a whole is valid and has at least one PReP partition
<cyphermox> That's exactly what I did
<infinity> cyphermox: When you say "non-md", you mean "non-md, with the exception of raid1", I guess?
<infinity> cyphermox: Although, that assumes the raid1 superblock wouldn't blow up a PReP partition, I suppose that's worth testing before claiming it works. :P
<cyphermox> no, I mean non-md. looks like things blow up anyway at least in grub-installer, because grub-install still finds those to be md devices and decides it can't find md0,2 or whatever.
<cyphermox> I wasn't quite able to fix that just yet, so I'll have it disabled for now when it's RAID; until I can fix grub-installer and grub to handle things properly
<cyphermox> maybe it's just missing some module, even, but they did seem to be there.
<infinity> cyphermox: Huh.  Is that unique to the prep-bootdev thing, or grub-installer in general hates on partitioned full-disk md?
<cyphermox> I already hacked up grub-installer some to try to install to the underlying devices, but I didn't quite get it right.
<cyphermox> unique to non-BIOS x86.
<cyphermox> I mean
<infinity> non-BIOS-x86? :)
<cyphermox> it only works there, it won't work on EFI, and unsure whether it works properly for PReP
<infinity> Right.  Kay.
<infinity> Definitely worth a revisit, but not right before a release.
<cyphermox> TL;DR: it needs more testing
<cyphermox> I think not allowing install of PReP on a RAID will do the trick for now until we can get the install just right
<cyphermox> my code for grub-installer is most likely wrong but already on my PPA so I can iterate on the wrongness.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-14
<cyphermox> infinity: for some reason I can' t seem to succesfully build the RAID arrays now, mdadm keeps warning about the metadata format which breaks bringing up the array.
<cyphermox> I haven't found what changed yet.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-10-17
<klausfiend> hi there, i'm running into a strange problem with the U16 preseed environment, where 'apt-install grub-pc' fails
<klausfiend> i'm pretty sure it's not hardware-specific as i've seen it now on three different systems
<klausfiend> i'm not yet able to reproduce the bug itself (the command it seems to be running just hangs when I try from the console)
<klausfiend> but the error message is completely misleading (complaining about a failure to fetch from us.archive.ubuntu.com) because if i chroot into the /target and 'apt-get install grub-pc', there's no problem.
<klausfiend> i haven't had a lot of luck googling for other reports of this behaviour as most of what's in Google for Ubuntu+GRUB involves "i don't know how to use a bootloader"
#ubuntu-installer 2019-10-19
<TroyMacLure> Hi. How can I create an automated installer for ubuntu server on an usb key intended for an intel NUC with wifi network configuration (wpa protected) and ssh configured and running at startup. Is there a ressource where I can find references ?
